# post photos of Tory Burch Reva flats..



## Loft Lady

ladies please post your photos of you wearing  these flats or the flats.  I want to order a pair today.. deciding on black or brown.  I love all the colors they come in !  But, I am thinking I would get more use w black or brown.   Are they really comfy?  Thanks!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I had these but returned them because I thought they made my feet look big:





then my indecissive azz got these from the tb outlet in woodbury commons(sorry, i deleted the pic of the shoes by themself) tribe violet they are 161




and i went back to woodbury 2wks ago and got a pr of hot pink satin revas w/ gold medalion $112.00(sorry no pic yet) they also come in purple and lime green
They are very comfy!


----------



## Loft Lady

talldrnkofwater, 

 I love the violet!  Thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Are these comfy?


----------



## Varied_obsessions




----------



## Loft Lady

OMG!! You have so many!  I love them all.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Thanks!  My feet love them bunches


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

How comfy are these? I'm contemplating getting a pair.


----------



## lawchick

I used to think they were SOOO comfy until I wore them on a pub crawl one day.  The elastic rubbed the top of my pinky toe so badly it blistered and rubbed it until it opened and it left a scar!  
They are only comfy for me if I don't wear them when I have to walk a lot.  Otherwise the elastic rubs my pink toe.   I may just have an odd foot.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

That's the way I felt about Jeffery Campbell until I was out all day in them during a Sniffapalooza. By the end of the day, I could barely walk and in oct. in nyc, I had to have dh stop and buy me a pair of thongs. They left permanent marks on my feet. 
The very next day, I went to the event and decided to give the revas a go. Lawd have mercy, my feet were so very happy!! 

That was the last time I ever wore the JC's(and I have 6 pair to get rid of that were never worn!) lol


----------



## talldrnkofwater

heres my latest pair-btw, i dont have any problems w/ them hurting my feet
hot pink satin revas


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Ooooh I love your TB collection Varied_obsessions....*drools*

I have black patent w/ patent logo (1/2 size too small)
& I have the regular black leather w/ gold logo

I want a pair of the satin ones, soo cute. I wish I had gotten a pair when they were on sale on the website. Is there anywhere to still get them?


----------



## Loft Lady

talldrkofwater,
I love your pink satin Reva's.  I ordered the black leather w/gold. I should get them on Monday.  I hope they fit. I normally wear 7.5 and ordered same size. Are they true to size.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

kittykittycatcat said:


> Ooooh I love your TB collection Varied_obsessions....*drools*
> 
> I have black patent w/ patent logo (1/2 size too small)
> & I have the regular black leather w/ gold logo
> 
> I want a pair of the satin ones, soo cute. I wish I had gotten a pair when they were on sale on the website. Is there anywhere to still get them?



I got them from the tory burch outlet at woodbury commons.  they are 112.00 final sale.  They come in pink, lime green and purple.  IIRC shipping is 15.00

loft lady i took the same size as my leather revas


----------



## La Vanguardia

I bought 4 pairs on my recent shopping trip to NYC last week. I love them!


----------



## Loft Lady

I received my TB Reva's today.  I love them. They are so soft and comfy. Wonderful leather.  I'll try to post pic soon. Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## loserxstar

here are my white patent.  i have only tried them on... sadly i need to pay off my CC bills so i can't keep them


----------



## starryviolet

talldrnkofwater said:


> then my indecissive azz got these from the tb outlet in woodbury commons(sorry, i deleted the pic of the shoes by themself) tribe violet they are 161
> 
> and i went back to woodbury 2wks ago and got a pr of hot pink satin revas w/ gold medalion $112.00(sorry no pic yet) they also come in purple and lime green
> They are very comfy!



you always have the best stuff! first the mam navy and now the violet tb flats!


----------



## starryviolet

wow i love the turquoise (is that what it's called?) and have never seen it before. i love the purple and navy too. overall an amazing collection! 





Varied_obsessions said:


>


----------



## Stinas

Varied_obsessions - you have all the best colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mssmelanie

I just bought my first 2 pairs  I haven't worn them out yet but I can't wait.  Here are the brown ones.. The gold ones are getting sent to me.


----------



## bextasy

i love brown and black! i own white and black since they go with everything


----------



## r0ckroy4lty

I love the patent black ones with the gold medallion


----------



## sheanabelle

LOVE them all ladies!


----------



## Lanier

mssmelanie said:


> I just bought my first 2 pairs  I haven't worn them out yet but I can't wait.  Here are the brown ones.. The gold ones are getting sent to me.



They look so cute on you - I love the hem of your jeans too!


----------



## shopalot

*mssmelanie* you have inspired me to get another pair of TB!
I have the silver pair and was not planning on getting another pair as I have several other flats that need some attention, but seeing these brown ones on you has made me NEED these!


----------



## miss gucci

woow...u all inspired me..i think i'm going get them....


----------



## mssmelanie

Loft Lady &#8211; you have really started something bad for me!  Now that I see everyone&#8217;s TB flats, I want one in every color!

  Lanier &#8211; Thanks!  I cut them myself!  I bought them a few years ago.  I actually wish I got them hemmed instead, they might end up being capris and then shorts!

  Shopalot ~ I really do like the brown.. It goes well with my new LVEva Bag


----------



## mssmelanie

I finally got my gold ones from Neiman Marcus.. Sak's ran out..I would love to get another color.. Man these are addictive.


----------



## Chipper

^I had the gold ones like above but had to return them because the TB medallions left my big toes with matching bruises!

I do miss them.


----------



## makeupmama

here are mine. black snake flats. very comfy.


----------



## jennylovexo

Do the regular leather revas stretch at all after they're worn?


----------



## Lanier

TokiliciousJenY said:


> Do the regular leather revas stretch at all after they're worn?



IMO, they do stretch out a little but not enough to size down (if that makes sense).

Here's a picture of me wearing my black pair, I  them! Sorry if the picture is blurry.


----------



## jennylovexo

That makes complete sense, thanks!  I'm thinking I should've sized up ush: I wear a 9 in everything and I bought a 9 but I wore them out yesterday and they left bruises on the corners of my big toes where the shoe hits it.  I just figured 9 1/2 would've been too big.  Oh well looks like I'll be hurting for awhile!

Do you have the black w/the gold logo?  It's hard to tell from the pic?  I got the black w/the silver logo.  I  the way they look!


----------



## kathybea

Here are mine in Orchid Pink.


----------



## lorihmatthews

I had black leather with a silver medallion, but I wore them so much that I stretched them out and I sold them on eBay. I also had orange ones but I didn't wear them too much so I sold them too. One pair remains: my white ones.


----------



## jennylovexo

lori do your white ones have the silver logo ?  I really like them a lot!!


----------



## mssmelanie

I can't look at this thread anymore!  It makes me want to buy all the lovely colors you all have!~


----------



## lorihmatthews

TokiliciousJenY said:


> lori do your white ones have the silver logo ?  I really like them a lot!!



Yes, they have the silver logo. I can't remember where I bought them, maybe ShopIntuition.com?


----------



## kathybea

I just bought a new pair to get ready for fall.  I needed something comfortable and flat to go with warm autumn colors.


----------



## PuppyB

I just bought a pair of Black Patent one, love it.


----------



## sneezz

talldrnkofwater said:


> heres my latest pair-btw, i dont have any problems w/ them hurting my feet
> hot pink satin revas



Those sure are pretty!  Is that a dust bag?  My patent ones didn't come with one.


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm thinking about some silver ones. I sold a cute pair of metallic fs/ny ballet flats (a pewterish gold) because they were too big and ate my feet. I'm not entirely sure if I want them yet, but I'll probably know once I try them on.


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I really love flats, and I have 3 pairs of these (gold, white patent, and brown/black).  But I find that if I wear them everyday, I get a charleyhorse in my foot (this might be true if you wear any flats for too many days in a row, though).  Also, I find that whenever I'm sitting, I'll rest my foot on my heel so my feet will slide back down again.  You really end up with your toes scrunched in the front from the pressure of the elastic.  Still, these shoes are very comfy, so I'll continue to buy them!


----------



## Woozy

talldrnkofwater said:


> heres my latest pair-btw, i dont have any problems w/ them hurting my feet
> hot pink satin revas


 
OOo I love these!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Here's one of my pairs. I also have 2 pairs of black patent and a new pair of orange suede.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love all these revas , I am wanting a pair so bad. They look so comfy


----------



## baglover529

They are super comfy!  The leather is so soft. I ordered a pair of brown ones from Shopbop. I went down 1/2 size.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love revas!!   I wear them a lot, and they are very comfy!   I have way too many haha (Gold suede, Mustard/gold, Tribe Violet/gold, Brown leather/gold - all sale finds at Woodbury... also the Black leather/silver, Black patent Quinn/gold (the MOST comfortable for me, bar none!), Leopard/gold, silver leather/silver, gold leather/gold)!  

At some point, I would like to add orange and pink (and the bright green patent that I wish NM would bring back ), but I'm in no rush.   All of mine are the same size (7.5), except for the leopard ones (I went up a half size to an 8 so I wouldn't have to cut off my toes).


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo love the colours!!!


----------



## ztainthecity

i have tons of revas because they are seriously the best shoes i own. they last forever if you take care of them and they are just so practical!! i am eyeing the new suede ones!!!


----------



## True Religion

TokiliciousJenY said:


> That makes complete sense, thanks!  I'm thinking I should've sized up ush: I wear a 9 in everything and I bought a 9 but I wore them out yesterday and they left bruises on the corners of my big toes where the shoe hits it.  I just figured 9 1/2 would've been too big.  Oh well looks like I'll be hurting for awhile!



Mine are the same way... I usually take 8 1/2, bought them in my size. At first they felt fine, but then they started to squeeze my toes and leave marks on all my toes  Should have sized up probably... For short term wear (like a day in the office) it's fine,  but I think when I do a lot of walking my feet swell a bit and then they are too tight. I probably should have sized up!


----------



## candyny

I bought these in the beginning of the summer and had to return them as they were not comfortable at all...I was better off in my CL heels!!!


----------



## shoptfs

revas are really cute on the feet!


----------



## missmelissa

Does anyone have a problem with them being tight on the feet? I have really wide feet so my reva's are getting all wrinkley on the side =/ Boo-hoo.


----------



## shyne1025

I love Tory Burch shoes!! Here's my collection so far...




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Patent croc brown Reva



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Serena flats Black



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Snake skin sophia wedge with my RM MAM



	

		
			
		

		
	
 me wearing the wedge

Looking forward to adding more TBs!!


----------



## the_lvlady

Patent Tory Burch Revas in Orchid Pink and Black


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Wahhhh I really want another pair of Reva's but they are just not comfortable for me!


----------



## SuLi

I had to sell two pairs of my Reva flats because they were hurting my feet way too much - black with gold medallion and snake-embossed purply-metallic with silver medallion.  I also have a patent leather peep toe pair that I got one half size larger that I wear all the time.

Last month, I decided to try them again, but this time, buying them a half size larger in the Revas.  I have the leopard pair, and just purchased two more pairs - a tan and deep purple suede.  I don't think I'm going to keep both suede pairs.  Not sure yet which will work better with my wardrobe.


----------



## jonna888

*Lvlady* - i love the orchid pink girly color :buttercup:

*kittykat *- oooh! sexy animal print 

*Shyne -* i love your collections

mine is orange patent they are super comfy 
I want more TBflats 1 white and 1 green patent


----------



## shyne1025

I want satin revas!!

How much are they selling tb at the outlets?


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm a late arrival on the Reva train, but they'll go splendiforously with my grad dress... a vintage versace I scored for $20 at my fave thrift store!
Prior to this, the only TB shoes I'd ever tried on were the patent croc-embossed revas and the graeme flats... both felt like they were on a mission to destroy my feet. I have issues with elasticated flats - my miu miu mary janes were the first pair that didn't destroy my feet. And I'm happy to say that these haven't either.


----------



## pwecious_323

Ladies,
All these pix of Revas are tempting..how's the comfort and size wise? If i usually wear a 6.5 in Nine West and 36.5 in Gucci and CL's (simples)...what size am in in the Tory Revas??? TIA


----------



## KittyKat65

pwecious_323 said:


> Ladies,
> All these pix of Revas are tempting..how's the comfort and size wise? If i usually wear a 6.5 in Nine West and 36.5 in Gucci and CL's (simples)...what size am in in the Tory Revas??? TIA


You would be a 6.5 in TB as well.  I think they are extremely comfortable.  I don't have/need a break in period for them.


----------



## fantasiatzu

I am not sure what these are called, but I wore them only once as they bruised and hurt my little toe.


----------



## superstar

My very 1st pair. I think I am addicted.My next purchase will be a pair in gold and silver.


----------



## Zucnarf

Lovely


----------



## naturale

superstar said:


> My very 1st pair. I think I am addicted.My next purchase will be a pair in gold and silver.




You will love these shoes.  I have the black and the brown pair and can't wait to get the silver.


----------



## kocanez

I am also late on the reva train.. Do any of you wear them w/thin socks and/or insoles? My feet get cold here in Boston, and I have seriously flat fleet in need of arch support. 

Im usually a 9 but should I size up for socks/insoles?? I also have widish feet.. 

Thanks!


----------



## luckygirl83

kocanez said:


> I am also late on the reva train.. Do any of you wear them w/thin socks and/or insoles? My feet get cold here in Boston, and I have seriously flat fleet in need of arch support.
> 
> Im usually a 9 but should I size up for socks/insoles?? I also have widish feet..
> 
> Thanks!



I don't wear socks with mine... even now (at least here in NYC). I might wear tights with them when I wear a dress. The nappa leather flats are much softer so you probably don't need to size up. I have wide feet and the first time I tried on a pair, I wanted half a size up but the SA at TB told me that they stretch out over time. Plus, I had a little extra room in length. I have wide feet as well and sometimes I red marks on my feet near the toe boxes but doesn't bother me enough to hide the flats in my closet!! Hope that helps!!


----------



## kocanez

Do you find they have sufficient arch support? I usually have to wear some type of insole, and am thinking between this and room for trouser socks I might want to size up?


----------



## brianne1114

I have the magenta suede (lucky Saks sale find) and I looooooove them.  They're so comfy!


----------



## kocanez

So I got the revas (arrived the next day!!) ...they are adorable, and comfy when standing, but after walking around campus for the first 1/2 of the day, I had to go to CVS to buy heel pads and nylon shoeliners-- my heels were hurting, and my toes were scrunched up in the toebox. I went half a size up, but I have wide feet that like wiiiide shoes. I am going to end up using insoles, although that makes the top of my foot press more into the top of the shoe. I think they will stretch out a bit/break in..I think a whole size up (10) would be too big and flop off my feet.

How have your revas stretched out? did they become more comfy in the toe box? TIA!


----------



## itslesliee

:bump: This is a helpful thread since I'm in the market for my first pair of Revas.


----------



## kocanez

I believe cusp.com has the suede ones on sale for 90-100$. Also, I just got an email from Toryburch.com saying 40% off (select items) and free shipping over 150.. hth!


----------



## love2shop_26

Here are mine:



	

		
			
		

		
	
  red leather for $117



	

		
			
		

		
	
  black suede for $78 

Got both when TB had their addtl 40% off sale


----------



## Julierose

I have the black Reva flats with the gold medallion, but I just got these, and I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I just got these at the Bloomie's sale online for $117. Not the best price but I love the color. They are hunter green and a little darker in person.


----------



## luckygirl83

Julierose said:


> I have the black Reva flats with the gold medallion, but I just got these, and I LOVE THEM!!!!



OOOOhhh. I love the color on these! I can see it dressy as well as with jeans and t-shirt! Nice!!


----------



## Julierose

THANKS LUCKYGIRL!  I have been searching for those forever!!!  I found them finally on ebay, I got them for 160 bucks.
I love how they aren't bright metallic silver, and I love the snakeskin. THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## samhainophobia

lorihmatthews said:


> I just got these at the Bloomie's sale online for $117. Not the best price but I love the color. They are hunter green and a little darker in person.



You still did better on the price than I did, and I thought I was getting a good deal at the time .

I really like my hunter green suede -- great color, and very comfy.


----------



## Purses

Julierose said:


> I have the black Reva flats with the gold medallion, but I just got these, and I LOVE THEM!!!!



I really love them!  I've never seen those at the store.  My Reva flat collection is not big, and I have one from Tory Burch that is not Reva.


----------



## lorihmatthews

^ I've always wanted the leopard print pony hair but they never go on sale!


----------



## shasha17a

love2shop_26 said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> View attachment 622388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red leather for $117
> 
> View attachment 622389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black suede for $78
> 
> Got both when TB had their addtl 40% off sale


 
Ahhh I'm so jealous of your red ones. I ordered them too during that THanksgiving 40% off sale, but after a week they sent me an email saying that they didn't have anymore in my size. Oh well, I still got my brown satin revas.


----------



## Needanotherbag

lorihmatthews said:


> I just got these at the Bloomie's sale online for $117. Not the best price but I love the color. They are hunter green and a little darker in person.


These are so pretty - I love the suede, though how do they hold up in wetter climates?


----------



## love2shop_26

shasha17a said:


> Ahhh I'm so jealous of your red ones. I ordered them too during that THanksgiving 40% off sale, but after a week they sent me an email saying that they didn't have anymore in my size. Oh well, I still got my brown satin revas.



They sold out fast! I tried to get a pair of navy's but they were gone.

Now I'm just waiting for a good day to wear them. We've had snow lately


----------



## lorihmatthews

Needanotherbag said:


> These are so pretty - I love the suede, though how do they hold up in wetter climates?



Not sure ... I don't think they would hold up well in a wet climate. I live in a warm dry climate, but I definitely don't think I would even wear them out in the rain because the soles are very thin and I wouldn't want to ruin the suede.


----------



## Purses

lorihmatthews said:


> ^ I've always wanted the leopard print pony hair but they never go on sale!



I've noticed that also.


----------



## missmelissa

kocanez said:


> So I got the revas (arrived the next day!!) ...they are adorable, and comfy when standing, but after walking around campus for the first 1/2 of the day, I had to go to CVS to buy heel pads and nylon shoeliners-- my heels were hurting, and my toes were scrunched up in the toebox. I went half a size up, but I have wide feet that like wiiiide shoes. I am going to end up using insoles, although that makes the top of my foot press more into the top of the shoe. I think they will stretch out a bit/break in..I think a whole size up (10) would be too big and flop off my feet.
> 
> How have your revas stretched out? did they become more comfy in the toe box? TIA!



My Black leather Revas were uncomfortable at first but I knew I had to give them a chance so I wore them everyday for about a week and they stretched out fine.. Maybe not Fine Fine but comfortable at least. My Revas have ugly wrinkles on the side now.. I have wide feet  They do not look nice and new anymore.. looking to purchase a new pair.  This time, I am going to get them on sale since I paid full price lastt time!


----------



## itslesliee

Yay, it's here!  *TB Suede Revas in Bordeaux*, my very first pair!  After reading up on the sizing issues, I decided to go ahead and order them in my normal size 8 because I figured since it was suede it would probably conform to my feet better than patent leather. Turns out that the Size 8 doesn't fit snug at all. I actually have some extra toe room, which I guess makes it kind of a comfortable fit because of the heel elastic thing, although I'm afraid that it will loosen up even more since I've also read that people have experienced them stretching out. I got such a great deal on them, I doubt I will return them! I've already grown a bit attached!


----------



## chay

I'm breaking in one of these as I type this (black/ivory): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1230002466333&ev19=1:2

I usually size down for flat shoes so that's what I did...It seems to fit; I can wiggle my toes etc...but to make sure I'm wearing them with socks at the moment


----------



## cheapbagslover

omg your flats are gorgeous! i ordered the same style but it is in brown but my flats DOES. NOT. BEAT. YOURS. @_@ where did you get them and how much??? are there any leftt??? *CRIES* IT'S SO HOTTTT!!!!



itslesliee said:


> Yay, it's here!  *TB Suede Revas in Bordeaux*, my very first pair!  After reading up on the sizing issues, I decided to go ahead and order them in my normal size 8 because I figured since it was suede it would probably conform to my feet better than patent leather. Turns out that the Size 8 doesn't fit snug at all. I actually have some extra toe room, which I guess makes it kind of a comfortable fit because of the heel elastic thing, although I'm afraid that it will loosen up even more since I've also read that people have experienced them stretching out. I got such a great deal on them, I doubt I will return them! I've already grown a bit attached!


----------



## cheapbagslover

my brown revas! :] looks quite big on me however i'm glad the flats aren't too narrow or else my foot won't fit!


----------



## superstar




----------



## kookai-lola

^ love the silver. I have them too and lived in them when I was pregnant...


----------



## jonna888

Pre-ordered TB reva 
Thanks to LVlady


----------



## ivy1216

Does anyone have satin reva with swarovski crystals?  I wonder how they fit...


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm falling in love with the black and ivory contrast ones. Don't go away so soon, chinese new year money! COME BAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I just got my first pair - brown leather - OMG I love these!! Dare I say they are even more comfortable than my LANVINS!


----------



## ddo830

I currently have the standard, soft black leather ones that everyone else has and I SWEAR BY THEM. I have weird feet, I guess, because other ballet flats rub the backs of my soles and cause them to bleed. These are the only flats that I've found that don't do this and are comfortable. I have worn them all over while shopping in the Mag Mile in Chicago and was amazed at how good they felt.

*Question for everyone:* how do you care for yours? Mine are pretty beat up now and I'm wondering if I can bring them to a cobbler to be revived, or if I should just buy a new pair since they're kind of inexpensive compared to my other shoes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## naturale

ivy1216 said:


> Does anyone have satin reva with swarovski crystals?  I wonder how they fit...



I have them...they fit tts.  I must let you know that most of the crystals on mines have come off.


----------



## kikidots

I bought the black classic leather revas this weekend at nordstrom. They are pretty spendy but so far they are supper comfy and are worth every penny. I love em! YAY


----------



## hot diggity dog

I have a few pairs of Reva flats. I wore my leopard calf hair Revas OUT! There's a lot of hair missing... lol

Is anyone planning on getting the Reva jellies?


----------



## IStuckACello

Mine got really scruffed up in the back, where you can see the brown once the leather got worn off  I would recommend people with wide feet to maybe size up a half size and stretch them. Btw, Nordstrom Rack often carries these for maybe around $120? Unless you get lucky and get the worn and refinished, which is about $70 and in like new condition...


----------



## Arm Candy Lady!

Choo!! Choo!! I am NOW on the TB - Reva train too & I don't think I will get off anytime soon! I just purchased my first pair last weekend at Nordstroms, classic Black Reva...I  them!! Now I completely understand what ALL of the FUSS is truly about...who knew?? Well all of you obviously!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

I wore mine around the house today. They're as comfy as slippers and the elastic doesn't hurt at all! I can't wait to wear them for graduation!


----------



## .pursefiend.

my reva flats in orchid. 
my feet are a tad bit swollen - just came from lunch...salt intake was high


----------



## ColdSteel

.pursefiend. said:


> my reva flats in orchid.
> my feet are a tad bit swollen - just came from lunch...salt intake was high



The orchid color is so cool!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I finally, finally, FINALLY got the dark purple ones on eBay! I looked for them everywhere, called the store here in SF, with no luck. The pair I got is a little shopworn (they were listed as new with no flaws, grr) but I'll deal with it because this color was impossible to find.


----------



## butterfly36029

I love purple! congratulations on finding them, enjoy!!!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

What a pretty color!

I just ordered my black and ivory ones from Bergdorf. I can't wait! I tried on a size nine in a different color combo today and going up a half a size for patent seems right.


----------



## b00mbaka

These gold revas are over 3 years old and beaten up but I still wear them (actually just wore them yesterday) b/c they are so comfy










Not revas but I  these:


----------



## EmeraldStar

itslesliee said:


>


These are gorgeous! They'll be hard to find now since they were on sale at the end of last year. You are a lucky girl!


----------



## b00mbaka

^ Those are on sale here


----------



## ColdSteel

Yay! They're here!




Super comfortable. These are probably the most comfortable patent shoes I've had.


----------



## hya_been

Not sure if this is the right place for a reva sizing question, but I'll give it a try.  I ordered a pair of patent revas off Ebay in a 10.  They were an amazing deal, but turns out they're fairly large on me and even with insoles I cannot make them work.  I'm wondering how much of a difference there is between sizes.  I wouldn't want to go down to a 9 and have them be too small, but I am a 9 in several other companies' flats.  Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mscupcake

Sand Patent Revas:


----------



## mscupcake

hya_been said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for a reva sizing question, but I'll give it a try.  I ordered a pair of patent revas off Ebay in a 10.  They were an amazing deal, but turns out they're fairly large on me and even with insoles I cannot make them work.  I'm wondering how much of a difference there is between sizes.  I wouldn't want to go down to a 9 and have them be too small, but I am a 9 in several other companies' flats.  Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!



^I find Revas to run TTS.

I've tried sizing down half a size, but found it much too tight.  Insoles have never worked for me--maybe try those sticky tabs (sorry, I have no idea what they're actually called) that protect your heel from rubbing.  Those are the only things I've ever been able to use when a shoe was just a touch to large on me.


----------



## shop2drop1

*mscupcake* - I've been eyeing these in sand and wondered how well they would work as a nude or flesh toned flat.   Would you recommend them for someone looking for a nude or flesh tone or is it more brown than it appears in your pics (love the dress btw).  TIA!


----------



## mscupcake

Thank you *shop2drop1*!  I've been on the hunt for nude/flesh toned flats for quite some time   I have an olive complexion, so these do quite nicely, though I do wish they had more of a pinkish undertone.  

Here's a photo with them on:







I would say they are a nude color, though more on the light sand/tan side, rather than pinkish beige.  I would try ordering them from Neiman's or Shop Bop (free shipping), and try them on with different outfits at home to see how they work.  On another note, Chanel has also come out with a beige patent ballet flat for the season, which are much lighter than this--have you seen those?


----------



## shop2drop1

mscupcake said:


> Thank you *shop2drop1*! I've been on the hunt for nude/flesh toned flats for quite some time  I have an olive complexion, so these do quite nicely, though I do wish they had more of a pinkish undertone.
> 
> Here's a photo with them on:
> 
> imagehostplus.com/v2/usr/1711/reva1239470178789.jpg
> 
> 
> I would say they are a nude color, though more on the light sand/tan side, rather than pinkish beige. I would try ordering them from Neiman's or Shop Bop (free shipping), and try them on with different outfits at home to see how they work. On another note, Chanel has also come out with a beige patent ballet flat for the season, which are much lighter than this--have you seen those?


 
Thanks so much for the picture!!!    I really like how they look, so I think that I might order these.....shopbop says they run larger and to order a 1/2 size down, do you agree?  Did you order your normal TB size?


----------



## mscupcake

^I ordered my normal size.  When I went a 1/2 size down, I had to jam my feet into the shoe :s


----------



## shop2drop1

mscupcake said:


> ^I ordered my normal size. When I went a 1/2 size down, I had to jam my feet into the shoe :s


 
That's what I was afraid of...thanks for the info, I'm ordering them now!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have ordered 3 pairs of patent Revas and they all hurt and put terrible blisters on my feet.  Did anyone have this same experience?  If not, can you tell me what you did so that I can do it, because I LOVE them but they kill my feet!  

I have about 8 pairs of Revas, a pair of Abby flats, Amy pumps, Ali sandals...I will post pics of my Reva collection tonight!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dukeprincess said:


> I have ordered 3 pairs of patent Revas and they all hurt and put terrible blisters on my feet.  Did anyone have this same experience?  If not, can you tell me what you did so that I can do it, because I LOVE them but they kill my feet!
> 
> I have about 8 pairs of Revas, a pair of Abby flats, Amy pumps, Ali sandals...I will post pics of my Reva collection tonight!



My Reva collection and close ups of my favorites!


----------



## bbbochap

Dukeprincess said:


> I have ordered 3 pairs of patent Revas and they all hurt and put terrible blisters on my feet.  Did anyone have this same experience?  If not, can you tell me what you did so that I can do it, because I LOVE them but they kill my feet!
> 
> I have about 8 pairs of Revas, a pair of Abby flats, Amy pumps, Ali sandals...I will post pics of my Reva collection tonight!



i bought a patent revas pair after seeing so many lovely modelling pics online. they just looked so comfortable!!!

unfortunately, i share your sentiments as they hurt my feet on the 1st wear too!!! 

it was even more unfortunate that I only learnt from other ladies that these shoes hurt them too after I bought & worn them.

a pity that they are so pretty but they will likely be my 1st & last pair ever.


----------



## mbarbi

where can i find the satin revas??? all they have in the website are the leather ones...thanks!!! soo excited to have my first reva =)


----------



## Dukeprincess

mbarbi said:


> where can i find the satin revas??? all they have in the website are the leather ones...thanks!!! soo excited to have my first reva =)


 
Try eBay because those were from her Fall/Winter 2008 collection.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I completely sympathize with you!  I refuse to buy the patent anymore (I wish the Quinn style would come back, because my black patent/gold pair is the MOST comfortable flat I have ever owned), and all of my revas (I have 9 pairs) are leather... well, and the leopard ones (not so comfortable, but okay).  I owned the Orchid patent pair, and literally wanted to kill myself after wearing them for one full day... ridiculously uncomfortable and obviously poorly designed.  I all but junked them, because I was so pissed off.  I would suggest maybe in insert (moleskin or something) so minimize the friction... good luck! 




Dukeprincess said:


> I have ordered 3 pairs of patent Revas and they all hurt and put terrible blisters on my feet.  Did anyone have this same experience?  If not, can you tell me what you did so that I can do it, because I LOVE them but they kill my feet!
> 
> I have about 8 pairs of Revas, a pair of Abby flats, Amy pumps, Ali sandals...I will post pics of my Reva collection tonight!


, bu


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> I would suggest maybe in insert (moleskin or something) so minimize the friction... good luck!


 
I tried moleskin, the Dr. Scholls padding AND the Band-Aid Blister Block and NOTHING worked against the evil patent Revas! 

I ended up returning 2 pairs after only walking around my apartment (and they hurt) and the first pair (which I wore outside) I sold on eBay.  

I want the Quinn to make a comeback too!


----------



## melswurld

I thought I was the only one who had issues with the patent orchid ones.  They are sooo killer and although I love the color it's torture to wear those.  I'd say for me the most comfy are the black patent and suede ones.  I'm dying for a pair of grey ones to my collection  



fieryfashionist said:


> I completely sympathize with you!  I refuse to buy the patent anymore (I wish the Quinn style would come back, because my black patent/gold pair is the MOST comfortable flat I have ever owned), and all of my revas (I have 9 pairs) are leather... well, and the leopard ones (not so comfortable, but okay).  I owned the Orchid patent pair, and literally wanted to kill myself after wearing them for one full day... ridiculously uncomfortable and obviously poorly designed.  I all but junked them, because I was so pissed off.  I would suggest maybe in insert (moleskin or something) so minimize the friction... good luck!
> 
> 
> , bu


----------



## fieryfashionist

^^Ahh, so there officially is no cure for the torturous patent Revas (wtf was Tory Burch thinking)?!  I felt the same way with my Orchid pair... I literally got home, took them off, and saw blood.   Working out for a few days was even difficult!  I agree... I'm so sad it's not available... that's the most comfortable ballet flat, IMO.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   No, you are definitely not alone!!  I'm so sad too, because the color is so pretty, but there is no way in hell I will can ever wear them again.   Hmm, I think my most comfortable revas are all of my leather ones (and of course, the black patent Quinn, which is the MOST comfy)... they give me no problems whatsoever.  Ohhh, I also have the gold suede ones from a few years ago, and they're really comfy!   I think I want to add the new camel/gold! 




melswurld said:


> I thought I was the only one who had issues with the patent orchid ones.  They are sooo killer and although I love the color it's torture to wear those.  I'd say for me the most comfy are the black patent and suede ones.  I'm dying for a pair of grey ones to my collection


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi there!   No, you are definitely not alone!!  I'm so sad too, because the color is so pretty, but there is no way in hell I will can ever wear them again.   Hmm, I think my most comfortable revas are all of my leather ones (and of course, the black patent Quinn, which is the MOST comfy)... they give me no problems whatsoever.  Ohhh, I also have the gold suede ones from a few years ago, and they're really comfy!   I think I want to add the new camel/gold!




Thumbs down to Tory and her awful patent Revas!   I actually pre-ordered the camel/butter color Revas from Saks during their F&F and got them for $146!  Now I just have to be patient and wait for them to arrive!

The Mouse (grey) color is gorgeous too, saw them in person the other day at Nordstrom!

I am SO happy that I am not alone about the Patent Revas!


----------



## melswurld

Dukeprincess said:


> Thumbs down to Tory and her awful patent Revas!   I actually pre-ordered the camel/butter color Revas from Saks during their F&F and got them for $146!  Now I just have to be patient and wait for them to arrive!
> 
> The Mouse (grey) color is gorgeous too, saw them in person the other day at Nordstrom!
> 
> I am SO happy that I am not alone about the Patent Revas!



Haha wow I should have posted about them before.  My black patent are comfortable then again I've been wearing them for almost a year straight.  I have metallic blue patent pair and those are comfy.  I wonder if the orchid ones were part of a bad bunch?? I have 11 pairs of revas  and I'm always reaching for the patent black ones...I need to post a collection post one of these days.  

Ahh I have to hit Nordstrom's this weekend and check them and possibly take them home with me


----------



## mbarbi

which one should i get first? The black or the new mouse gray? This will be my first reva ü


----------



## Dukeprincess

mbarbi said:


> which one should i get first? The black or the new mouse gray? This will be my first reva ü


 
Which color can you see yourself wearing more?  The black is always a great staple.  I have both black/gold and black/silver pairs.

I must admit the mouse grey is adorable!!!  I will likely get those myself, but I am trying to wait until at least the Camel/Butter colored ones I ordered arrive!

Either way, get them now at Bloomie's while you can get 20% off!  Use FFTWENTY or SPRINGFF!

Happy shopping!


----------



## KK

To all of the Tory Burch Reva flats lovers:

Is the bottom sole leather or rubber on the Reva flats? I am 6.5 month pregnant, finally need to give in and wear flats. If there are leather sole, are they slippery? Thanks.

KK


----------



## shop2drop1

KK said:


> To all of the Tory Burch Reva flats lovers:
> 
> Is the bottom sole leather or rubber on the Reva flats? I am 6.5 month pregnant, finally need to give in and wear flats. If there are leather sole, are they slippery? Thanks.
> 
> KK


 

The sole is rubber and I don't find them slippery at all.  Congrats on your upcoming arrival!


----------



## moshi_moshi

Has anyone seen those tricolor ones at the outlets?  I know they are super old, I think they're called the Leelee reva? .. I was looking for the brown white and burgundy or the blue white and brown.


----------



## Dukeprincess

moshi_moshi said:


> Has anyone seen those tricolor ones at the outlets? I know they are super old, I think they're called the Leelee reva? .. I was looking for the brown white and burgundy or the blue white and brown.


 
They are available at the NM Outlet at Potomac Mills in Woodbridge, VA.  My friend bought a pair a few weeks ago.  Not sure what color combinations they have left, but she got the green/blue patent ones.


----------



## GailGal

I've been wanting a pair of Revas. Now I REALLY want a pair.

So inspiring to see everyone's collection


----------



## mbarbi

thanks dukeprincess..maybe ill just get the black with gold ü


----------



## lorihmatthews

Finally, I scored a pair of dark purple suede! They are so hard to find:


----------



## purseinsanity

^^Love those!


----------



## ColdSteel

Ladies whose patent revas are painful - what size did you order? I went up 1/2 size in mine because I knew that patent doesn't stretch as much. I've had no problems wearing mine at all. They're becoming my go-to shoes because they're so comfortable.


----------



## KK

Thanks, shop2drop1.
I have seen some Reva flats with transparent plastic sides, are they comfy or they are bound to give blisters? They look so light and summery.

KK


----------



## Dukeprincess

ColdSteel said:


> Ladies whose patent revas are painful - what size did you order? I went up 1/2 size in mine because I knew that patent doesn't stretch as much. I've had no problems wearing mine at all. They're becoming my go-to shoes because they're so comfortable.



I ordered my regular size.  I had painful blisters on the sides of my foot near the toe area and on my heel.  I even had a pair professionally stretched and that didn't work either.  I am sorry to say, I have given up on the patent Revas.


----------



## ColdSteel

Dukeprincess said:


> I ordered my regular size.  I had painful blisters on the sides of my foot near the toe area and on my heel.  I even had a pair professionally stretched and that didn't work either.  I am sorry to say, I have given up on the patent Revas.



That's too bad! Ironically, they're the most comfortable patent shoes I've worn straight out of the box.

I can't wait to wear my silver ones to graduation! They've been sitting in the box since September or so!

I never thought I'd get a pair of revas - they're so ubiquitous but now I understand why everyone has them - they're so versatile!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am in love with the Pomegranate!  BEAUTIFUL!  MUST have them!  

http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/...sp?icProduct=20098601&icSort=&icCategory=118#

Ladies please tell me no...I just received 4 pairs of TB sandals and Revas this week!


----------



## the_lvlady

For patents, i think a 1/2 size up would be best. For the regular leather, the sizing is TTS in my case.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went up a half size in my hellish patent Orchids, and it didn't make a difference... still torturous.   All of my leather revas are TTS and fit wonderfully.


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> I went up a half size in my hellish patent Orchids, and it didn't make a difference... still torturous.  All of my leather revas are TTS and fit wonderfully.


 
Amen.


----------



## the_lvlady

My revas:


----------



## Dukeprincess

the_lvlady said:


> My revas:


 
I love them all!  So jealous you can wear the patent ones without pain!


----------



## coutureddd

got these during the saks f&f a few weeks ago. im usually a 9 and i went one size up for the leather revas in mouse and a half size for the silver revas & the navy patent revas


----------



## dusty paws

just picked up my first two pairs a few weeks ago - black with gold medallion and red patent with blue accents. the red is so comfy - it may take awhile to break in the black ones.

i've decided i want a rainbow of revas. haha!


----------



## jhystle22

They are comfortable... Get it..


----------



## mbarbi

my first reva! it hurt the bone in my little toe at first but when i wore it for the 3rd time it was really comfortable...i wore it the whole day last sunday and my feet didn't hurt....can't wait for my next reva!!! soo cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^CONGRATS!  You will soon be hooked like the rest of us!


----------



## ColdSteel

coutureddd, I like the crackled silver and the grey ones a lot! I think my next pair will be plain leather. I've already got the contrast patents and silver leather ones! If I won the lottery, I'd get one in every color. They really are the perfect shoes.


----------



## mbarbi

thanks! Ü


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Love the silver & grey pairs.


----------



## beauty k addict

i currently have 3 TB flats and 2 flip flops. i'm planning to add more!


----------



## FancyPants

Ladies!I need your help asap!where can I see what size the shoe is? is it under or inside the shoe.
And do you know what size 6,5 is in european size, is it 37,5?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^On Revas, there is a sticker on the bottom of the shoe.  6.5 is 37.5 Euro.  Also look on the left side of the shoe near the medallion.  It is printed there as well.


----------



## FancyPants

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^On Revas, there is a sticker on the bottom of the shoe. 6.5 is 37.5 Euro. Also look on the left side of the shoe near the medallion. It is printed there as well.


 

Big thanks to you!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

My patent nude Revas. They go with absolutley everything. I got them in my regular size.


----------



## shop2drop1

Gossipgirlxox - LOVE the nude Revas, I have the same pair and they are my favorite!


----------



## vanbruntsa

just got my first pair. the gold/metallic revas. love them and now i see what the fuss is all about


----------



## Dukeprincess

Look what came in the mail this weekend....I pre-ordered them during Saks F&F!

Revas in Sand (I think they look rather nude with my complexion)


----------



## d3star

Hi ladies! I want to purchase these but I was wondering what the sizing is. My foot is kind of wide.. wondering if you can tell me if these are narrow?? Thanks


----------



## bag_hag




----------



## peace43

Question about Revas...... How much do they stretch and wear?  Is the stretching in the heel/elastic band or more in the toebox area?  I'm thinking of buying the mouse grey color soon.

I tried on two sizes yesterday and I'm not sure which to buy.  However, I noticed that in the smaller size that the weight of the medallion presses against my toe and was bothersome.

I think I might get the larger size but again, wondering if the medallion weight bothers anyone or does that feeling go away with use of the shoes?  I could still feel the medallion weight on the larger shoe but it didn't bother me as much on the smaller size shoe.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hmm, I have never had that problem, but if you said it felt better on the larger size, I'd go with the larger one.

For me, my shoes stretched in both areas, but I am happy, because mine were initially really tight, but after a wear or two, they were fine.


----------



## puteribelibelah

My bright yellow Reva jellies. I was preparing myself for blisters on these but they are surprising comfortable! Great for summer AND rainy days!


----------



## peace43

I finally ordered my first pair of Revas in the mouse grey with anthracite buckle!!!  I paid full price but I did not have to pay tax nor shipping from a particular website.  I tried them on at Bloomies in two sizes on two separate occasions and decided to go with the bigger size.  I figure I could always put a cushion inside the shoe if they start to slip off my foot.  Looking forward to receiving them in the next week!

I would also love to buy black with silver but I guess I'm too late!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone tell me what months can I wear the patent Reva?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Year around.  Patent is always in.  Unless it is a bright color IMO.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Dukeprincess said:


> Year around. Patent is always in. Unless it is a bright color IMO.


 

Thanks


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

One more question if a bright color ? Can I wear  bright colors in Winter?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think so, but I just tend to gravitate toward darker, richer colors in winter.  Meaning I'd save the yellow or lilac Revas for warmer weather.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Dukeprincess said:


> I think so, but I just tend to gravitate toward darker, richer colors in winter. Meaning I'd save the yellow or lilac Revas for warmer weather.


 


Thanks


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I have finally joined the Tory Burch club...after a very long time of peering through the window!

I scored these beauties from NAP for $98 

They are really comfy!


----------



## peace43

^^
Congrats!!!  What is NAP?  Awesome price!  I just paid full price for my first pair of Revas (delivered today!!!)  But, no tax and free shipping.


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

peace43 said:


> ^^
> Congrats!!!  What is NAP?  Awesome price!  I just paid full price for my first pair of Revas (delivered today!!!)  But, no tax and free shipping.



NAP = net-a-porter


----------



## peace43

^^
Thx!


----------



## Elvawith

These are mine, I call them hermes orange.. tehehe. I just ordered a black pair and I have some high healed sandals too


----------



## ColdSteel

Elvawith said:


> These are mine, I call them hermes orange.. tehehe. I just ordered a black pair and I have some high healed sandals too



I always liked the "equestrian orange" color. I almost got those until I saw the black patent with the white contrast ones!

I FINALLY got to wear my silver ones yesterday for graduation. I waited 11 months to wear the dress and 9 months for the shoes... but it sure does pay to shop early!






So comfortable... the metal medallion didn't even hurt.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^CUTE!  Congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## tallymia

peace43 said:


> Question about Revas...... How much do they stretch and wear? Is the stretching in the heel/elastic band or more in the toebox area? I'm thinking of buying the mouse grey color soon.
> 
> I tried on two sizes yesterday and I'm not sure which to buy. However, I noticed that in the smaller size that the weight of the medallion presses against my toe and was bothersome.
> 
> I think I might get the larger size but again, wondering if the medallion weight bothers anyone or does that feeling go away with use of the shoes? I could still feel the medallion weight on the larger shoe but it didn't bother me as much on the smaller size shoe.


 I have the exact same problem and thus cant decide between 2 sizes. Which one did you end up getting and did it stretch?


----------



## keodi

LaDoctorFutura said:


> I have finally joined the Tory Burch club...after a very long time of peering through the window!
> 
> I scored these beauties from NAP for $98
> 
> They are really comfy!


 
those are cute!


----------



## keodi

ColdSteel said:


> I always liked the "equestrian orange" color. I almost got those until I saw the black patent with the white contrast ones!
> 
> I FINALLY got to wear my silver ones yesterday for graduation. I waited 11 months to wear the dress and 9 months for the shoes... but it sure does pay to shop early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So comfortable... the metal medallion didn't even hurt.


 
wow love the outfit you looked great congratulations!


----------



## Sabinalynn

Attached are my revas


----------



## Minda

I have wide feet with bunions, and if I size up half a size, the shoe is really comfortable but noticeably too long for my feet. However, it does not slip off as as there is elastic around the heel. Do you think it is unsightly to wear shoes that are too long? I am tempted to go with Size 8 instead of my usual Size 7.5 because of the comfort factor.

To owners of the leopard print pony hair Revas - are they as comfy as the plain leather Revas?


----------



## peafleut

Hi Ladies, I know this thread is old but, I have a pair of croc patent revas and hold and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them? While, reading through this thread I noticed several references of people finding the patent revas, most specifically the orchid pair, extremely uncomfortable. I was wondering if there are any updates on how other styles of patent revas are feeling for others before I decide to buy. Thanks any advice is appreciated.


----------



## MJDaisy

*bump*


----------



## Blondballerina

My Tory burch collection! I love my green ones and the black and white ones the most. They're all soooo comfy!


----------



## haygirlhay

Do any of you ladies have the metallic suede Revas? How do they hold up? If they scratch (on the suede) does it look awful and visible?


----------



## nmserrano

One of my pairs! I love these!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

haygirlhay said:


> Do any of you ladies have the metallic suede Revas? How do they hold up? If they scratch (on the suede) does it look awful and visible?




I have blue suede revas and I like them, but any sign of rain makes me paranoid.  There are no visible scratches and if any happen I can just rub it out.


----------



## PinkLady85

Does anyone have the straw flats?  Are the comfortable or really stiff?


----------



## uhkiwi

@nmserrano I love the leopard!


----------



## merekat703

I guess Revas are_ really_ comfortable!


----------



## baglover529

Hi guys! I want to buy the Reva Figueira Leather Flats...they're the pebbled leather flats with the leather logo. I have the regular leather Revas in 8.5. Should I get the same size for the pebbled leather ones? 

Would appreciate your opinions. Thanks so much!


----------



## 2manybags

I have these in black and bought my usual size in Revas.



baglover529 said:


> Hi guys! I want to buy the Reva Figueira Leather Flats...they're the pebbled leather flats with the leather logo. I have the regular leather Revas in 8.5. Should I get the same size for the pebbled leather ones?
> 
> Would appreciate your opinions. Thanks so much!


----------



## baglover529

2manybags said:


> I have these in black and bought my usual size in Revas.



Thank you *2manybags,* for your help!


----------



## Lady1mport

Here are my Revas to share


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know of stores (either online or b&m) that still stock the Reva's in SAND PATENT?  I know that they are from a previous season but am not sure if they've been re-released?  Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CMM

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know of stores (either online or b&m) that still stock the Reva's in SAND PATENT? I know that they are from a previous season but am not sure if they've been re-released? Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=9671587


 
These are from 2 seasons ago, I think, and I have not seen anything in this exact color since then.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My only pair


----------



## baglover529

~Fabulousity~ said:


> My only pair



Do the metallics run the same size as the nappa leather ones?


----------



## DisCo

My only pair but I plan to add more


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

baglover529 said:


> Do the metallics run the same size as the nappa leather ones?


 

I have no idea i've never tried on any other ones, I ordered these from tburch.com


----------



## babybluegirl

hello ladies. 

i want to order the TB in the snake/lizard prints, the ones on shopbop now.  i have wide feet so i wondering what size i should get?  i'm usually a size 10 with TBs.  do the reptile prints stretch like the normal leather ones? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## nmserrano

Thanks so much, uhkiwi!



uhkiwi said:


> @nmserrano i love the leopard!


----------



## Trayler

I'm in love!!! I got the nappa leather flats with gold medallion in black and brown...The brown pair is still being broken in and the process is a real PITA but the black pair is fully broken in now and oh,so worth it!!!
I'll post pictures soon. Thanks for all the helpful tips on this thread.


----------



## babybluegirl

ahlavet! 






and this makes 3.  

(the red shoe on the side is a london sole croc-ish ballerina)


----------



## cmtrull

I only have one pair of Revas, the black with gold medallion. Love them & definitely want another pair in a fun color! Here they are in action:


----------



## eitak

^ that's the first pair I want to get my hands on! they look great on you!


----------



## cmtrull

^ Thank you!


----------



## lemt619

TB Reva Enamel Lizard - Taupe, Size 6.  Love these.


----------



## fumi

^I love the nice pinkish color on it


----------



## Jujuma

I bought the Reva's in black with gold TB but I got the one's with the small wood(1 1/2"?)stacked heal in a 6 1/2, I'm usually a 6. They broke in very nice and I ended up putting a pad in them, made them more comfortable and they had really stretched. I just bought the flat snake skin in gold met, they are not comfortable. My other's stretched pretty quick and I feel like these are going to take longer. What is the break in period(or should they be comfy from start?)? Thanks!


----------



## lemt619

fumi said:


> ^I love the nice pinkish color on it



Ohh thank you!!  I'm also loving the silver logo.  I feel like you see the gold more, although I do love the gold, too.  But the silver was a nice change.  These shoes go with so much!!  They will be even more usable come Spring.


----------



## lemt619

cmtrull said:


> I only have one pair of Revas, the black with gold medallion. Love them & definitely want another pair in a fun color! Here they are in action:



Love the entire outfit.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here's mine in Pewter. I regularly wear a 7 but had to get 7.5 for a better fit.


----------



## haygirlhay

The pewter looks great! Very cute. Love your Natasha bag, too!


----------



## fumi

Only pair I own, but I love these





I usually wear US 7 in flats & these run TTS for me.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

haygirlhay said:


> The pewter looks great! Very cute. Love your Natasha bag, too!



Thanks!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have photos of them wearing their Revas with jeans? I'm thinking of making the investment, but I would mainly be wearing them with jeans.

So far every flat I've tried has looked ridiculous with jeans, so I'm crossing my fingers that Revas will look ok.


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know if tory burch makes red revas w/gold emblem?


----------



## indi3r4

^they had it last summer..


----------



## indi3r4

GingerSnap527 said:


> Anyone have photos of them wearing their Revas with jeans? I'm thinking of making the investment, but I would mainly be wearing them with jeans.
> 
> So far every flat I've tried has looked ridiculous with jeans, so I'm crossing my fingers that Revas will look ok.


I wear mine mainly with jeans..  here's a picture from couple months back.. HTH!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

indi3r4 said:


> I wear mine mainly with jeans..  here's a picture from couple months back.. HTH!


 
Cute Revas and your Cecilia is gorgeous!!


----------



## Flip88

lemt619 said:


> TB Reva Enamel Lizard - Taupe, Size 6.  Love these.



wow!!! stunning


----------



## Elizabethd1012

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here's mine in Pewter. I regularly wear a 7 but had to get 7.5 for a better fit.


 

I love your entire outfit!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Elizabethd1012 said:


> I love your entire outfit!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## haygirlhay

indi3r4 said:


> I wear mine mainly with jeans..  here's a picture from couple months back.. HTH!



Are these the lizard print?


----------



## linhhhuynh

Fumi, i love your leopard ones!


----------



## fumi

^Aww thank you  I love to pet the ponyhair


----------



## indi3r4

HeartMyMJs said:


> Cute Revas and your Cecilia is gorgeous!!


Thank you hun! 


haygirlhay said:


> Are these the lizard print?


no, it's the stingray..


----------



## haygirlhay

They look awesome!


----------



## XCCX

Here is my first pair: Snake embossed Revas in Silver.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

They're sooo glittery!


----------



## sweetbubble

Hooray to all fabulous Reva flats!!!
This is my new pair from the Outnet, Light Metallic Mirror in Fuchsia. I'm trying to make a ballerina pose here, just being silly, please don't mind.


----------



## mfitzsimmons87

ordered my first pair yesterday cannot wait until they arrive!!


----------



## AshJs3

The glittery gold ones are SO cute! Revas kill my feet though.


----------



## fleurfleur

lemt619 said:


> TB Reva Enamel Lizard - Taupe, Size 6.  Love these.



Hi lemt619,

Can you do me a favour and help me measure the length and width of your Reva as i am planning to get one and i am usually a Size 6 but just wanna be sure?

Thanks so much


----------



## pweetiebaby

sweetbubble said:


> Hooray to all fabulous Reva flats!!!
> This is my new pair from the Outnet, Light Metallic Mirror in Fuchsia. I'm trying to make a ballerina pose here, just being silly, please don't mind.


thats really pretty! love the color so much. im looking for one but cant find here.


----------



## pweetiebaby

fumi said:


> Only pair I own, but I love these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually wear US 7 in flats & these run TTS for me.


im finally getting this leopard print tomorrow. my first ever TB Reva pair. i so cant wait!  would you mind telling me how u takecare of the hair calf? i might be afraid to wear them..


----------



## Elizabethd1012

^ I love the leopard print!! I've been waiting to get them on sale but nothing!!  Did you get a good deal?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

xactreality said:


>


 

I want! Can never seem to score them in my size.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Here's my one and only...


----------



## Dukeprincess

pweetiebaby said:


> im finally getting this leopard print tomorrow. my first ever TB Reva pair. i so cant wait!  would you mind telling me how u takecare of the hair calf? i might be afraid to wear them..


 
Don't drive in them!  I wore off all the ponyhair on the lower back of my heels driving in my Revas.  Booey.


----------



## pweetiebaby

Dukeprincess said:


> Don't drive in them!  I wore off all the ponyhair on the lower back of my heels driving in my Revas.  Booey.


il sure wont!


----------



## pweetiebaby

Elizabethd1012 said:


> ^ I love the leopard print!! I've been waiting to get them on sale but nothing!!  Did you get a good deal?


got them today! sooo happy. yep got them for only $110.


----------



## pweetiebaby

Im not sure if this is the right place for this but can someone please help me verify the authentic signs for a Tory Burch Reva Flats? specifically i have the leopard print with Gold hardware. 

1. Does the shoebox has the green interior?
2. Is the paper wrap that comes with the shoebox the one in all white? ( Iv seen some pix that has the white and pink one, got me confused. )
3. Do you have this printing inside the shoes:

MADE IN BRAZIL
LEATHER UPPER
LEATHER LINING
MAN MADE SOLE

I got it cheaper than those prices online so just wanna make sure what I have is authentic. Would appreciate answers esp. coming from those who have the same leopard print.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

pweetiebaby said:


> got them today! sooo happy. yep got them for only $110.


 
OMG from where?? Pleaseeeee share!!! I want these sooo bad!! LOL


----------



## fumi

*pweetiebaby*- No I don't treat the ponyhair with anything... but I don't usually treat any of my shoes or purses with anything. I hope you like your pair!

*Elizabeth*- Yes, I think they retail for over $200 and I got them under $200 on Ebay.


----------



## kohl_mascara

From top left: black calfskin with gold medallion, shiny karung (reptile embossed) leather in nude, stingray leather in grey, patent leather in banana and patent leather in nude.

I haven't purchased any Tory flats in about a year or more, so some of these shoes are really beat up - especially the stingray and the calfskin ones (which I've had for at least 4 years). 

I also have a few TB heels and the leather medallion cut out thong sandal in brown embossed leather.  I'm on a TB ban for a while. . .but I'm thinking about getting a new pair of black calfskin, but don't know if I should get another gold or if I should switch it up and get silver medallion ones. . .


----------



## Elizabethd1012

fumi said:


> *pweetiebaby*- No I don't treat the ponyhair with anything... but I don't usually treat any of my shoes or purses with anything. I hope you like your pair!
> 
> *Elizabeth*- Yes, I think they retail for over $200 and I got them under $200 on Ebay.


 
I know they are 235 but I wanted to know where she got them for 110!!


----------



## pweetiebaby

Elizabethd1012 said:


> OMG from where?? Pleaseeeee share!!! I want these sooo bad!! LOL


i got it from an online store in FB.


----------



## pweetiebaby

fumi said:


> *pweetiebaby*- No I don't treat the ponyhair with anything... but I don't usually treat any of my shoes or purses with anything. I hope you like your pair!
> 
> *Elizabeth*- Yes, I think they retail for over $200 and I got them under $200 on Ebay.


i love mine! however can u help me with this plz if u have time. thanks!

Im not sure if this is the right place for this but can someone please help me verify the authentic signs for a Tory Burch Reva Flats? specifically i have the leopard print with Gold hardware.

1. Does the shoebox has the green interior?
2. Is the paper wrap that comes with the shoebox the one in all white? ( Iv seen some pix that has the white and pink one, got me confused. )
3. Do you have this printing inside the shoes:

MADE IN BRAZIL
LEATHER UPPER
LEATHER LINING
MAN MADE SOLE

I got it cheaper than those prices online so just wanna make sure what I have is authentic. Would appreciate answers esp. coming from those who have the same leopard print.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

pweetiebaby said:


> i got it from an online store in FB.


 Can you please PM me the name of the store? Please


----------



## fumi

pweetiebaby said:


> i love mine! however can u help me with this plz if u have time. thanks!
> 
> Im not sure if this is the right place for this but can someone please help me verify the authentic signs for a Tory Burch Reva Flats? specifically i have the leopard print with Gold hardware.
> 
> 1. Does the shoebox has the green interior?
> 2. Is the paper wrap that comes with the shoebox the one in all white? ( Iv seen some pix that has the white and pink one, got me confused. )
> 3. Do you have this printing inside the shoes:
> 
> MADE IN BRAZIL
> LEATHER UPPER
> LEATHER LINING
> MAN MADE SOLE
> 
> I got it cheaper than those prices online so just wanna make sure what I have is authentic. Would appreciate answers esp. coming from those who have the same leopard print.


 

I don't have the shoe box for my pair, but the printing inside the shoes is accurate.


----------



## clubbingpink

I really want one in patent nudes. They are all from previous seasons can't find them anywhere


----------



## belovaldi

does anyone have a modeling shots for TB caroline?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new Revas from the Bloomies F&F sale!


----------



## bag_krazy

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new Revas from the Bloomies F&F sale!



Shoe twins! I have the same Black- Silver Revas..


----------



## suemb

Just got my new gray flannel Revas (sz 6.5) yesterday. For me, these run TTS (my two other pairs of black Revas are also 6.5, but a bit stretchier than these gray ones). Also, interestingly different is that the gray flannel Revas have a leather sole, unlike my black leather pairs (which both have rubber bottoms). Sorry about the poor camera phone pics and please ignore my vein-y feet...


----------



## kohl_mascara

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new Revas from the Bloomies F&F sale!



I got those too at the Bloomies sale! They're gorgeous


----------



## HeartMyMJs

bag_krazy said:


> Shoe twins! I have the same Black- Silver Revas..


 


kohl_mascara said:


> I got those too at the Bloomies sale! They're gorgeous


 
Yay triplets!!!


----------



## xxjoolisa

suemb said:


> Just got my new gray flannel Revas (sz 6.5) yesterday. For me, these run TTS (my two other pairs of black Revas are also 6.5, but a bit stretchier than these gray ones). Also, interestingly different is that the gray flannel Revas have a leather sole, unlike my black leather pairs (which both have rubber bottoms). Sorry about the poor camera phone pics and please ignore my vein-y feet...




GORGEOUS. I would like to ask US 8 = EU 38, right?


----------



## peachygoldfish

dropped by the new TB outlet in cabazon and got these 2 revas. they were originally $235, and i paid $165. i wear 5.5 and they fit tts. 




Left: metallic luxe snake print, middle: smog/anthracite reva lizard print, right: espadrilles from Nordstrom 
more pics:


----------



## suemb

xxjoolisa said:


> GORGEOUS. I would like to ask US 8 = EU 38, right?


 
Usually, but not necessarily always ...


----------



## rainbowmermaid

my patent pink reva flats


----------



## IslandSpice

kohl_mascara said:


> From top left: black calfskin with gold medallion, shiny karung (reptile embossed) leather in nude, stingray leather in grey, patent leather in banana and patent leather in nude.
> 
> I haven't purchased any Tory flats in about a year or more, so some of these shoes are really beat up - especially the stingray and the calfskin ones (which I've had for at least 4 years).
> 
> I also have a few TB heels and the leather medallion cut out thong sandal in brown embossed leather. I'm on a TB ban for a while. . .but I'm thinking about getting a new pair of black calfskin, but don't know if I should get another gold or if I should switch it up and get silver medallion ones. . .


 
I have been searching for the tan patent revas. May I ask where you got them?


----------



## kohl_mascara

IslandSpice said:


> I have been searching for the tan patent revas. May I ask where you got them?



Of course you can ask!  I got them at Bloomingdales; however, I bought them approx 4 years ago (maybe even more) so I am not sure if Tory Burch still has this style/color.  Hopefully TB will make more!!  GL in your search.


----------



## IslandSpice

kohl_mascara said:


> Of course you can ask! I got them at Bloomingdales; however, I bought them approx 4 years ago (maybe even more) so I am not sure if Tory Burch still has this style/color. Hopefully TB will make more!! GL in your search.


 
Thank you! I am off to call Bloomies *fingers crossed*


----------



## pavilion

A few of my Revas...

I just ordered the flannel Revas for $94 off the website when they popped back up a few days ago, but they're still "awaiting allocation."  Hopefully, they'll ship soon.


----------



## c0uture

^ Jealous


----------



## bprimuslevy

FYI: Tory Burch flats qualify for the Saks 20% off friends and family promotion. I bought a pair of Reva patent leopard for $188.


----------



## NoSnowHere

pavilion said:


> A few of my Revas...
> 
> I just ordered the flannel Revas for $94 off the website when they popped back up a few days ago, but they're still "awaiting allocation."  Hopefully, they'll ship soon.



Wow and that's not all of them?


----------



## fleurfleur

The flats are nice but i have been reading in this forum frm many TPFers that the flats bite them especially the revas and even after a year its the same

Was lking to buy them initially but don't want to risk paying the price and enduring the pain.
Has anyone tried the pumps and the PRESCOT BALLET & CAROLINE PATENT ballerinas?
Pls share
TIA


----------



## belovaldi

*fleur*.. get the caroline!  i have a nude one and after wearing it for few days, im dying to get the navy one  get half size smaller than what you usually wear and wear tights for the first few wears to soften the leather up, now it is my most comfy shoes!


----------



## tvstar

I am loving seeing everyone's collections!!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Black Leather Revas with Silver Medallion. Need to stretch them out, but love them!


----------



## pweetiebaby

Wearing my first TB Reva Flats in Leopard on a weekend getaway with the boyfee.. Soo loving them.. I cant wait for my next pair..


----------



## Zuhrah

These are stiff!!! Anybody else feel the same way about their Reva in tumbled leather?

When I got these last winter, I thought I had enough time to break them in before summer when I can wear flats again. I wore thick socks with it and wore them around the house. Two days ago, I thought the leather had soften so I took them out for a spin. I was wrong! It killed me! After only an hour of wearing them, I had to rush back to the house to get them off my feet. The leather is as stiff as the first day I tried them on.


----------



## suemb

Zuhrah said:


> The leather is as stiff as the first day I tried them on.


 
Bummer.  I really like the tumbled leather Revas in navy, but I thought those tended to stretch out quite easily??


----------



## designerdiva40

How does everyones shoes fit on the heel, the ones I tried yesterday looked strange the leather on the back of the heel looked too big it was all baggy round the back just below the elastic is this normal apart from that they felt comfy but I did go up half a size as my usual size felt a bit tight & the SA said TB run small to size, I came home with no shoes but still really want a pair but I don't want them to look too big.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Finally took pictures of my TB flats. Hope you guys enjoy. I love TB flats I honestly think they are so comfortable only second to Lanvin flats. 

Lets start with my red TB Reva Flats


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Next up is my orange and moss green TB flats.


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Next TB Reva nude w/ gold medallion, gold Reva with gold medallion, TB Eddie patent purple flats, TB Eddie patent navy blue flats. Hope to add more pairs


----------



## sleepykitten

i just bought two pairs of reva half price! i hope they fit TTS!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Next TB Reva nude w/ gold medallion, gold Reva with gold medallion, TB Eddie patent purple flats, TB Eddie patent navy blue flats. Hope to add more pairs


 
Love your collection!!


----------



## suemb

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Next up is my orange and moss green TB flats.


 
Cute, love orange!


----------



## Bear12345

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Next TB Reva nude w/ gold medallion, gold Reva with gold medallion, TB Eddie patent purple flats, TB Eddie patent navy blue flats. Hope to add more pairs



Hi, where did you get the nude reva ??? It's really stunning!!! I can't find it anywhere. I'd like to get a pair!!!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

^ I agree!  I loveee the nude.  Where did you get them??


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Bear12345 said:


> Hi, where did you get the nude reva ??? It's really stunning!!! I can't find it anywhere. I'd like to get a pair!!!



At Saks NYC in April. They didn't have them on display but I just asked the guy for anything nude in a 8 and he brought them out and it was love.


----------



## KayuuKathey

The Beautiful.......Leelee Colorblock flats. 

These are the only Reva I have. The other Tory Burches are my flip flops, sandals, and slip on sneakers.

I will buy more Revas as I see fit. I want a color that pops.


----------



## julliana78

Need help! I'm about to purchase a Tory Burch Reva today but I just want to make sure that what I'm purchasing is AUTHENTIC! The box is green inside and the paper tissue is all white. Size of the shoes says & on a clear sticker. Inside has print that says 

MADE IN BRAZIL
LEATHER UPPER
LEATHER LINING
MAN MADE SOLE

A20A

Can anyone help me please? It's sold for $120


----------



## julliana78

Here's the picture!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Those look fine to me, how is the seller feedback?


----------



## julliana78

Hi Dukeprincess. The seller's got lots of buyers that's why her shoes are always sold out. I hope I'm buying an authentic one.


----------



## PrincessBal

My khaki Reva's in action!


----------



## luckycharms

PrincessBal said:


> My khaki Reva's in action!




Oh my..I love your khaki reva and it looks nice paired with the khaki shorts too. Absolutely beautiful  
I have not seen this khaki reva anywhere though.Can I ask where did you find them and for how much ?

P.S what type/color of Balenciaga were you using in this pic ? I also followed your blog


----------



## Sabella

sleepykitten said:


> i just bought two pairs of reva half price! i hope they fit TTS!


 
*May I ask where you got them from? Thanks*


----------



## mmartinez

hi can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch eddie flats for me? Thanks in advance. are they really made in china? i thought only jelly flats are made in china?

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/img20111014113613.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/img20111014113635.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/img20111014113658.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/img20111014113749.jpg/


----------



## candiebear

mmartinez said:


> hi can anyone authenticate these Tory Burch eddie flats for me? Thanks in advance. are they really made in china? i thought only jelly flats are made in china?
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/img20111014113613.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/img20111014113635.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/img20111014113658.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/213/img20111014113749.jpg/



It might help to post these in a more appropriate place. And yes, the eddie flats are made in China, a lot of Tory's stuff is now. According to the SAs at the boutique the 'made in china' is located underneath the toe of the shoe... it would be very hard to photograph. I've never been able to find it.


----------



## Sheerblonde

Hallo,
does anyone know, where to buy Tory Burch flats in Germany or which online shop ships to Germany?


----------



## sansandy

Love mine!













Sheerblonde said:


> Hallo,
> does anyone know, where to buy Tory Burch flats in Germany or which online shop ships to Germany?



Try Net-A-Porter or mytheresa.com. You may want to check out theoutnet.com but  they sold out fast!


----------



## Sheerblonde

sansandy said:


> Love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Net-A-Porter or mytheresa.com. You may want to check out theoutnet.com but  they sold out fast!


Very nice!
Thank you!I have just read that Saks also ships to Germany now!


----------



## sinyard

Having a sizing issue here!  I have about 5 pairs of 9.5 Revas and I just started to wear my black/silver logo ones. The front and sides and great, however, I feel like the back is going to slip off my foot but it never does.  I cant wear a nice becuas it kills the side of my pinky toes and tore up my heels. Any recommendations for the heel area?  I love these shoes and I am determined to make them work!! lol!


----------



## andkenfly

BagAddict4Ever said:


> Finally took pictures of my TB flats. Hope you guys enjoy. I love TB flats I honestly think they are so comfortable only second to Lanvin flats.
> 
> Lets start with my red TB Reva Flats



These are the exact flats I'm thinking about wearing. Do you have any photos of you wearing them? I'm curious how they look with an outfit


----------



## tryagain




----------



## ilovecoco.

Jujuma said:


> I bought the Reva's in black with gold TB but I got the one's with the small wood(1 1/2"?)stacked heal in a 6 1/2, I'm usually a 6. They broke in very nice and I ended up putting a pad in them, made them more comfortable and they had really stretched. I just bought the flat snake skin in gold met, they are not comfortable. My other's stretched pretty quick and I feel like these are going to take longer. What is the break in period(or should they be comfy from start?)? Thanks!



Hey Jujuma, do you have a picture wearing these? ( with statcked heel). I love the look of them, but want to see what they look like on someone's foot before buying (no TB stores where I am).


----------



## Dancechika24

Here are my revas (the gold ones are my latest addition and my fave..i have the Serena ones and 2 other pairs at work..will post pics of those later):





These aren't really revas..but these are the Carol/Kitty wedge ones (i think that's the ones referred to in the posts above):


----------



## nygrl

Does anyone have the Serena 2 plaid flats? I just bought a pair and went up 1/2 a size, but I'm not sure if they're too big for me. Will they stretch a lot? Thanks!


----------



## CyAfu

julliana78 said:


> Need help! I'm about to purchase a Tory Burch Reva today but I just want to make sure that what I'm purchasing is AUTHENTIC! The box is green inside and the paper tissue is all white. Size of the shoes says & on a clear sticker. Inside has print that says
> 
> MADE IN BRAZIL
> LEATHER UPPER
> LEATHER LINING
> MAN MADE SOLE
> 
> A20A
> 
> Can anyone help me please? It's sold for $120




Hi Julliana! is the pair really authentic?


----------



## susiana

Here is my first Reva flat from Tory Butch..


----------



## Dancechika24

susiana said:


> Here is my first Reva flat from Tory Butch..



Cute love them! What kind of Revas are these? Or are they just silver..i can't tell.


----------



## Torybri

susiana said:


> Here is my first Reva flat from Tory Butch..


Are those the new silver Tory Burch silver metallic Lurex Reva flats?  I LOVE that color.  Great buy


----------



## achillesboysie

Tory reva for wifey


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

susiana said:


> Here is my first Reva flat from Tory Butch..


 

These are the one's I have been looking for but can't find my size. Congrats these are so great.


----------



## luxurista

Can someone tell me how true-to-size the Reva flats are? I normally wear a 7.5, and I'm wondering if I should order a half size up, or just order a 7.5.


----------



## Torybri

achillesboysie said:


> Tory reva for wifey


Aren't these AWESOME Tory Burch Reva flats.  I've had mine for 2 weeks and just love them.  They are very tough to break in.  Mine still hurt a bit above my right big toe


----------



## susiana

Dancechika24 said:
			
		

> Cute love them! What kind of Revas are these? Or are they just silver..i can't tell.



Hi.. Thank you . it's the metallic Lurex Reva Ballet Flat.
Here's the link 
http://www.toryburch.com/METALLIC-L...r=028&start=1&cgid=shoes-reva-ballerina-flats


----------



## susiana

Torybri said:
			
		

> Are those the new silver Tory Burch silver metallic Lurex Reva flats?  I LOVE that color.  Great buy



Hi Torybri... Yes, you are right. It's the new Metallic Lurex Reva flats. The color is really nice. It's goes with everything you wear.. Thanks


----------



## susiana

BagAddict4Ever said:
			
		

> These are the one's I have been looking for but can't find my size. Congrats these are so great.



Thank you..
Yes, they are so great.
I was about to take the classic reva ballet flat in gold logo, but since i have so many black shoes this one is really a great choice.
You should get it one !


----------



## Torybri

susiana said:


> Hi Torybri... Yes, you are right. It's the new Metallic Lurex Reva flats. The color is really nice. It's goes with everything you wear.. Thanks


Susiana, 

The picture on the website is nice but I saw them in person.  The color is amazing!  I'm going to get a pair very soon.  How is the sizing?  True to size?


----------



## Torybri

Dancechika24 said:


> Here are my revas (the gold ones are my latest addition and my fave..i have the Serena ones and 2 other pairs at work..will post pics of those later):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't really revas..but these are the Carol/Kitty wedge ones (i think that's the ones referred to in the posts above):


Nice collection, what is your next pair of TB's going to be?


----------



## Dancechika24

Torybri said:


> Nice collection, what is your next pair of TB's going to be?



Maybe the Sally Haircalf Wedge...currently on a little bit of a sale-
http://www.toryburch.com/Sally-Hair...r_32118201_color=902&start=34&cgid=shoes-sale


----------



## Torybri

Dancechika24 said:


> Maybe the Sally Haircalf Wedge...currently on a little bit of a sale-
> http://www.toryburch.com/Sally-Hair...r_32118201_color=902&start=34&cgid=shoes-sale


WOW, those look amazing.  Good choice.


----------



## susiana

Torybri said:


> Susiana,
> 
> The picture on the website is nice but I saw them in person.  The color is amazing!  I'm going to get a pair very soon.  How is the sizing?  True to size?



Torybri,  my shoe size usually 7, but I need to get 7,5 with Tory Burch Reva.


----------



## Torybri

susiana said:


> Torybri,  my shoe size usually 7, but I need to get 7,5 with Tory Burch Reva.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dancechika24

Torybri said:


> WOW, those look amazing.  Good choice.



Actually I ended up buying something a little different...the Eliza Low Heel Pump - 
http://www.toryburch.com/Eliza-Low-...18688_color=001&start=31&cgid=sale-shoes-sale

And also got this cute t-shirt..was too cute to pass up! - 
http://www.toryburch.com/Pernille-T...rt=20&cgid=sale-clothing-sale&pmin=0&pmax=151

I got a $50 'thanks for your last purchase' gift card and 10% off on top of that...so the whole thing only came out to $127!!! SCORE!!!


----------



## terps08

Tory Burch leopard Revas!  Got them on sale at Net-a-porter a few weeks ago... LOVE THEM!


----------



## Torybri

terps08 said:


> Tory Burch leopard Revas!  Got them on sale at Net-a-porter a few weeks ago... LOVE THEM!


Wow! Those are awesome!  These are my some what plain new Reva flats


----------



## Torybri

These are my first and second pair of Reva flats.  Black patent and classic black with gold.   What's my next pair going to be..Hummm?


----------



## Torybri

I know I have too much free time somedays but I've been wanting to do this for awhile.  I formed a pentagon and snapped a picture of my Revas


----------



## MJDaisy

just got these last night.


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> I know I have too much free time somedays but I've been wanting to do this for awhile.  I formed a pentagon and snapped a picture of my Revas



wow love your peacock revas.


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

MJDaisy said:


> just got these last night.
> 
> View attachment 1587746



Love these!! They are going to be my next Reva purchase...followed by the White ones  so excited!


----------



## MJDaisy

bellesandbeauxs said:


> Love these!! They are going to be my next Reva purchase...followed by the White ones  so excited!



thanks! i love the white too but would never be able to keep them clean enough. they're beauties though.


----------



## MJDaisy

my silver on silver revas. purchased last summer.


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> my silver on silver revas. purchased last summer.


I love the silver on silver Revas.  They are in the top 3 of my "must have" next pair of Revas.  Did they break in quite easy?  They look amazing


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> I love the silver on silver Revas.  They are in the top 3 of my "must have" next pair of Revas.  Did they break in quite easy?  They look amazing




thanks torybri! these were my easiest pair to break in. my black revas KILLED my feet (I got a half size too small boo!). These never have given me blisters. I am currently breaking in my new camel leather ones and those have been a bit painful. these are by far the easiest & most comfortable


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> thanks torybri! these were my easiest pair to break in. my black revas KILLED my feet (I got a half size too small boo!). These never have given me blisters. I am currently breaking in my new camel leather ones and those have been a bit painful. these are by far the easiest & most comfortable


Thanks for the info MJDaisy.  That makes me want a pair even more.  Sorry to hear about your camel/royal tan Revas causing you some pain.  My royal tan tumbled leather Revas were the easiest  to break in of all my Revas.  That said my peacock feather blue tumbled leather ones are not breaking in near as easy even though they too are tumbled leather.  

I know you just got the tan Revas but do you have a list of Revas you want next too?


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> Thanks for the info MJDaisy.  That makes me want a pair even more.  Sorry to hear about your camel/royal tan Revas causing you some pain.  My royal tan tumbled leather Revas were the easiest  to break in of all my Revas.  That said my peacock feather blue tumbled leather ones are not breaking in near as easy even though they too are tumbled leather.
> 
> I know you just got the tan Revas but do you have a list of Revas you want next too?



I'd love the peacock or the red. right now I just have neutrals...but maybe one day I can get some color! I also would love black with a gold medallion. I have black with silver, I am regretting getting the silver.


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> I'd love the peacock or the red. right now I just have neutrals...but maybe one day I can get some color! I also would love black with a gold medallion. I have black with silver, I am regretting getting the silver.


Hi MJD.  Why are you regretting getting the black and silver?  It's classic!  So is the black gold.  I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ernsj

i'm not sure if this is the most fitting thread to post but i just bought a pair of revas through ebay and neither shoe has the leather, manmade, brazil, etc. on the inside. are they fake?


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> Hi MJD.  Why are you regretting getting the black and silver?  It's classic!  So is the black gold.  I'm sorry to hear that.



i just prefer the gold now! i still like my silvers though, just wishing i had purchased the gold now i just have an excuse to get another pair


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> i just prefer the gold now! i still like my silvers though, just wishing i had purchased the gold now i just have an excuse to get another pair


Haha, retail therapy!  It's all good!  Get them.


----------



## HoyaLV

In keeping up with my tradition of getting something in red patent leather every Valentine's Day, I purchased these last weekend. I've never received so many compliments on a pair of shoes before! Looooooove!


----------



## mellowdee

HoyaLV said:


> In keeping up with my tradition of getting something in red patent leather every Valentine's Day, I purchased these last weekend. I've never received so many compliments on a pair of shoes before! Looooooove!



THOSE ARE PHENOM.  I think I have to go search for these!  What a gorgeous pair!  Congrats!


----------



## Taster

I like my Tory Burch black flats


----------



## HoyaLV

Thank you mellowdee! I purchased them from the local TB boutique. Although on their website it says that these shoes are only available online, it turns out that my local store carries them in this color (lobster). I wish they'd have the other colors as well, but at least now I know my size if I wanna buy them online.



mellowdee said:


> THOSE ARE PHENOM.  I think I have to go search for these!  What a gorgeous pair!  Congrats!


----------



## Torybri

HoyaLV said:


> In keeping up with my tradition of getting something in red patent leather every Valentine's Day, I purchased these last weekend. I've never received so many compliments on a pair of shoes before! Looooooove!


PHENOM is right.  What a great Valentines tradition you have, something red patent every year.  I saw these lobster red Revas at the Tory Burch boutique a couple weeks ago.  I wasn't sure if I like the new Tory Burch medallion but after seeing yours I've changed my mind.  It looks great!  The whole shoe looks great.  Do they fit the same as the classic Revas?  I just checked out the website, they also come in Tory yellow, equestrian orange and dolphin blue.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## MJDaisy

HoyaLV said:


> In keeping up with my tradition of getting something in red patent leather every Valentine's Day, I purchased these last weekend. I've never received so many compliments on a pair of shoes before! Looooooove!



wowwww those are pretty.


----------



## HoyaLV

Thanks! They look much better IRL than in pictures and they fit true to size, and even better on your feet than on display. Don't get discouraged by all the horror patent TB stories you hear. There are many tricks to making them instantly comfortable. After I purchased them, I thought about taking them to a cobbler and have them stretched but then I discovered these knee-high stocking socks: http://www.zappos.com/product/7705380/color/258625

Not only do they make the flats fit your feet better, they also prevent rubbing/blisters and give you a more polished look. They're also thin/light enough to wear in the spring and summer seasons.  No more waiting for weeks, months, or even years for your patent flats to break in while enduring all that unnecessary pain! I was even able to wear a pair of killer flats that had been collecting dust for years bc they were so uncomfortable. I can't believe I can finally wear them again!

I hope this helps! I'm also eyeing the yellow and orange ones, they look so fresh!




Torybri said:


> PHENOM is right.  What a great Valentines tradition you have, something red patent every year.  I saw these lobster red Revas at the Tory Burch boutique a couple weeks ago.  I wasn't sure if I like the new Tory Burch medallion but after seeing yours I've changed my mind.  It looks great!  The whole shoe looks great.  Do they fit the same as the classic Revas?  I just checked out the website, they also come in Tory yellow, equestrian orange and dolphin blue.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## HoyaLV

MJDaisy said:


> wowwww those are pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> I love the silver on silver Revas.  They are in the top 3 of my "must have" next pair of Revas.  Did they break in quite easy?  They look amazing



torybri these are on sale on the TB website right now for $165!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Torybri said:


> I know I have too much free time somedays but I've been wanting to do this for awhile.  I formed a pentagon and snapped a picture of my Revas



Love them all! Great picture! I have to ask, because I'm debating between the Royal Tan & Peacock for my next Revas... Which one do you prefer between those? I currently have the black & silver and the leopard Eddies... I would like to get both the Royal Tan & Peacock eventually, just can't decide which to get first!


----------



## Torybri

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Love them all! Great picture! I have to ask, because I'm debating between the Royal Tan & Peacock for my next Revas... Which one do you prefer between those? I currently have the black & silver and the leopard Eddies... I would like to get both the Royal Tan & Peacock eventually, just can't decide which to get first!



Hi Bag4Bubbles.  Which do I prefer?  That's a tough one.  I like the brightness of the peacock blue but for this time of years it's a bit bright so my royal tan Revas have been getting most of the wear.  But once Spring arrives that will change.  The tan Revas are perfect for everyday casual things when you don't want the "bling in your face look" of the classic black with silver medallion or the brightness of the peacock blue. Fit wise the tan ones are more comfy but I'm not sure why, they are the same size and when measured the are identical. To answer your question, I love them both but the tan ones are getting more wear right now.  I did buy both pairs within 3 days of each other (retail therapy)  The best answer would be get them both 

I have a question for you, which do you like better, your Eddie's or Revas?
I tried a pair of Eddie's and they seemed comfy right out of the box.  Did you find that too?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Torybri said:


> Hi Bag4Bubbles.  Which do I prefer?  That's a tough one.  I like the brightness of the peacock blue but for this time of years it's a bit bright so my royal tan Revas have been getting most of the wear.  But once Spring arrives that will change.  The tan Revas are perfect for everyday casual things when you don't want the "bling in your face look" of the classic black with silver medallion or the brightness of the peacock blue. Fit wise the tan ones are more comfy but I'm not sure why, they are the same size and when measured the are identical. To answer your question, I love them both but the tan ones are getting more wear right now.  I did buy both pairs within 3 days of each other (retail therapy)  The best answer would be get them both
> 
> I have a question for you, which do you like better, your Eddie's or Revas?
> I tried a pair of Eddie's and they seemed comfy right out of the box.  Did you find that too?



Thanks for the additional pics! Peacock does appear brighter in your pics than it does on Nordstrom's website, I really love them though! I want them both, but I also want the tumbled leather Miller sandals in Love Pink as well... so I'm trying to figure out how to not end up buying all three pairs at one time, because I'm pretty sure there is no way to justify that one to DH! 

The Eddies were really comfortable for me right out of the box, I never had any issues with rubbing or anything like that... Then again, I'm also I guess one of the *lucky* people that haven't had issues with the Revas either - my black/silver ones have been super comfortable and that is why I want to get more pairs of them. I think I like the Revas a bit better than the Eddies, partly because I like the added detail of the medallion, but it is probably also because I like the leather on my Revas a bit better.

Here is a pic of mine, I took it a while back and never got around to posting it!


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> torybri these are on sale on the TB website right now for $165!


Thanks  for the info MJDaisy


----------



## Torybri

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Thanks for the additional pics! Peacock does appear brighter in your pics than it does on Nordstrom's website, I really love them though! I want them both, but I also want the tumbled leather Miller sandals in Love Pink as well... so I'm trying to figure out how to not end up buying all three pairs at one time, because I'm pretty sure there is no way to justify that one to DH!
> 
> The Eddies were really comfortable for me right out of the box, I never had any issues with rubbing or anything like that... Then again, I'm also I guess one of the *lucky* people that haven't had issues with the Revas either - my black/silver ones have been super comfortable and that is why I want to get more pairs of them. I think I like the Revas a bit better than the Eddies, partly because I like the added detail of the medallion, but it is probably also because I like the leather on my Revas a bit better.
> 
> Here is a pic of mine, I took it a while back and never got around to posting it!


Hi Bag4Bubbles.  You do have a tough decision to make, buying one pair is OK, two pairs is often tough to justify and three pair down right crazy (but fun!)  The Miller sandals are so cute and I'd love to get a pair but I have stayed away from them because I have ugly toes.  The pair of Eddie's I tried on were sooooo comfy but I was shopping for Revas that day so the Eddies lost out.  I'm like you, I like the look of the medallion and the quality of the leather on the Revas. So for an extra $20 I've been picking the Revas over the Eddies. Have you decided which of those 3 pairs is your favorite yet?

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I think I'm leaning towards getting the Peacock ones first! That color is just too pretty to not get first!


----------



## Torybri

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I think I'm leaning towards getting the Peacock ones first! That color is just too pretty to not get first!


I tend to agree with you.  That's a hard color to find and I know it's selling fast.  The awesome sales girl at Nordstroms found mine in San Francisco and had them shipped to my home in Arizona. The royal tan ones should be around for awhile and much easier to get.  Can't wait till you get them


----------



## ulann

my peacock reva!  i'm still thinking in exchanging it to size 8 'coz the 8.5 looks long on me although the fitting doesn't hurt. i'm a size 8 on other shoes. can't decide.


----------



## candiebear

ulann said:


> my peacock reva!  i'm still thinking in exchanging it to size 8 'coz the 8.5 looks long on me although the fitting doesn't hurt. i'm a size 8 on other shoes. can't decide.



I would size down. I wear 1/2 down from my TTS in the revas. I purchased the leopards in my TTS and I hardly wear them because they're a bit bigger than my smaller sized revas.


----------



## mellowdee

ulann said:


> my peacock reva!  i'm still thinking in exchanging it to size 8 'coz the 8.5 looks long on me although the fitting doesn't hurt. i'm a size 8 on other shoes. can't decide.



Super cute shoes!  Go with a size that feels comfy for you.  I sized up in my Revas because the normal 8.5 I wear felt too tight for me.  If the 8 feels good for you, go for those!


----------



## Torybri

ulann said:


> my peacock reva!  i'm still thinking in exchanging it to size 8 'coz the 8.5 looks long on me although the fitting doesn't hurt. i'm a size 8 on other shoes. can't decide.


They look awesome, but if they feel big now they will feel much bigger when they are broken in.  I find the tumbled leather stretches quite a bit. They are amazing thought.  Thanks for the picture


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Torybri said:


> I tend to agree with you.  That's a hard color to find and I know it's selling fast.  The awesome sales girl at Nordstroms found mine in San Francisco and had them shipped to my home in Arizona. The royal tan ones should be around for awhile and much easier to get.  Can't wait till you get them



Eek! I didn't realize they were selling out until I read your post, and sure enough I checked Toryburch.com & the website is out of all sizes in Peacock except for a 10.5. Nordstrom still has my size online though, so I'm going to order tonight - to avoid them selling out of it as well! Thank for the heads up! 

Peacock first it is! 



ulann said:


> my peacock reva!  i'm still thinking in exchanging it to size 8 'coz the 8.5 looks long on me although the fitting doesn't hurt. i'm a size 8 on other shoes. can't decide.



I would go with what feels most comfortable. They look good in the picture, so I would go by feel! And I agree if the heel is slipping at all, they will probably stretch a bit, so I would size up now. HTH!


----------



## Katie2106

wearing out my tory burch flats in white) thank you for letting me share))


----------



## Torybri

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Eek! I didn't realize they were selling out until I read your post, and sure enough I checked Toryburch.com & the website is out of all sizes in Peacock except for a 10.5. Nordstrom still has my size online though, so I'm going to order tonight - to avoid them selling out of it as well! Thank for the heads up!
> 
> Peacock first it is!
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with what feels most comfortable. They look good in the picture, so I would go by feel! And I agree if the heel is slipping at all, they will probably stretch a bit, so I would size up now. HTH!




Glad I could help.  I went thru the same thing.  Before X-mas last year I saw the peacock feather blue at Nordstroms and thought WOW I'm going to have to get a pair sometime.  Next thing I know they didn't even have a display model in the peacock blue.    Total panic.  I went to the website and they showed my size but it would be back ordered till late February.    Luck for me the awesome sales girl at Nordstroms found a pair and had them shipped to my house   And the rest is history


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Whoo hoo! Ordered! Can't wait until they get here!  Your pictures were inspiring, so thanks for all of the great pictures of the peacock color! 



Katie2106 said:


> wearing out my tory burch flats in white) thank you for letting me share))



Gorgeous! I love your outfit & your Dior bag too!


----------



## mellowdee

Katie2106 said:


> wearing out my tory burch flats in white) thank you for letting me share))



Your white pair are PHENOM!  Now I want a white pair!  Haha.


----------



## HoyaLV

Stunning color!




Torybri said:


> Glad I could help.  I went thru the same thing.  Before X-mas last year I saw the peacock feather blue at Nordstroms and thought WOW I'm going to have to get a pair sometime.  Next thing I know they didn't even have a display model in the peacock blue.    Total panic.  I went to the website and they showed my size but it would be back ordered till late February.    Luck for me the awesome sales girl at Nordstroms found a pair and had them shipped to my house   And the rest is history


----------



## Katie2106

Gorgeous! I love your outfit & your Dior bag too![/QUOTE]

Thank you very much)


----------



## Katie2106

mellowdee said:


> Your white pair are PHENOM!  Now I want a white pair!  Haha.



Thank you! They are very comfortable! And you can wear them absolutely with everything! Love them))


----------



## ulann

candiebear said:


> I would size down. I wear 1/2 down from my TTS in the revas. I purchased the leopards in my TTS and I hardly wear them because they're a bit bigger than my smaller sized revas.





mellowdee said:


> Super cute shoes!  Go with a size that feels comfy for you.  I sized up in my Revas because the normal 8.5 I wear felt too tight for me.  If the 8 feels good for you, go for those!





Torybri said:


> They look awesome, but if they feel big now they will feel much bigger when they are broken in.  I find the tumbled leather stretches quite a bit. They are amazing thought.  Thanks for the picture





Bags4Bubbles said:


> Eek! I didn't realize they were selling out until I read your post, and sure enough I checked Toryburch.com & the website is out of all sizes in Peacock except for a 10.5. Nordstrom still has my size online though, so I'm going to order tonight - to avoid them selling out of it as well! Thank for the heads up!
> 
> Peacock first it is!
> 
> 
> 
> I would go with what feels most comfortable. They look good in the picture, so I would go by feel! And I agree if the heel is slipping at all, they will probably stretch a bit, so I would size up now. HTH!




Thanks everyone.  It was love at first fit trying on the peacock reva. 
Will definitely try the size 8. Hopefully it works.


----------



## jonifry

As a newbie, I've loved reading about my favorite thing SHOES!!

Question:  I've got several pair of TB Revas in 7.5. I step out of the black pair, but the patent leather silver and pink fit about right.  Do you suggest getting a 7 in the Eddie style?  Do they stretch or run smaller than Reva's?  I found a cute pair on eBay but they're 7's.    I don't have Nordstrom's close by to try them on and have to orderly nearly everything online. 

TIA,

Joni Fry

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Torybri

jonifry said:


> As a newbie, I've loved reading about my favorite thing SHOES!!
> 
> Question:  I've got several pair of TB Revas in 7.5. I step out of the black pair, but the patent leather silver and pink fit about right.  Do you suggest getting a 7 in the Eddie style?  Do they stretch or run smaller than Reva's?  I found a cute pair on eBay but they're 7's.    I don't have Nordstrom's close by to try them on and have to orderly nearly everything online.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Joni Fry
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Hi Jonifry
I have several pairs of Revas, my black patent ones are size 11 and the black leather in 10.5.  I recently tried on a pair of Fanta orange Eddies in a 10.5 and they felt perfect.  Sadly I didn't buy them.  My Visa was still smoking from some of my Reva purchases


----------



## MJDaisy

Here I am wearing my new revas this morning. the lighting in the photo is horrible but you get the idea


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Yay!! My Peacock Revas arrived and they are GORGEOUS!! I absolutely love these things! They are pretty close to my favorite color of blue... I was so excited when I opened up the box and instantly loved them! I can't wait until it is more Spring-like around here to be able to wear them! (We are supposed to get snow the next few days, blech...)




















jonifry said:


> As a newbie, I've loved reading about my favorite thing SHOES!!
> 
> Question:  I've got several pair of TB Revas in 7.5. I step out of the black pair, but the patent leather silver and pink fit about right.  Do you suggest getting a 7 in the Eddie style?  Do they stretch or run smaller than Reva's?  I found a cute pair on eBay but they're 7's.    I don't have Nordstrom's close by to try them on and have to orderly nearly everything online.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Joni Fry
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I have the Eddies in the same size as my leather Revas, and that seems to work out pretty well. Hope that helps! 



MJDaisy said:


> Here I am wearing my new revas this morning. the lighting in the photo is horrible but you get the idea



Lovely!! I love the Royal Tan color! The next on my list!!


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> Here I am wearing my new revas this morning. the lighting in the photo is horrible but you get the idea


Terrific look.  How are your royal tan Revas?  I like you phone/camera case.  It would match a pair of peacock feather blue Revas quite nicely


----------



## Torybri

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Yay!! My Peacock Revas arrived and they are GORGEOUS!! I absolutely love these things! They are pretty close to my favorite color of blue... I was so excited when I opened up the box and instantly loved them! I can't wait until it is more Spring-like around here to be able to wear them! (We are supposed to get snow the next few days, blech...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Eddies in the same size as my leather Revas, and that seems to work out pretty well. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!! I love the Royal Tan color! The next on my list!!




YAY!  Glad you got them.  Great pictures, you can really see the amazing color of these Revas in your pictures.  I know what you mean about the snow. I'm in the same position, just waiting for it to go away!  I did sneak out and take a picture of the snow and my Revas


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> Terrific look.  How are your royal tan Revas?  I like you phone/camera case.  It would match a pair of peacock feather blue Revas quite nicely



thank you very much! the royal tan revas have been fantastic. they are my favorite revas i own. they're definitely the most comfortable and i adore the color.

the phone case is marc by marc jacobs and you are right--it would match peacock revas perfectly


----------



## jonifry

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Yay!! My Peacock Revas arrived and they are GORGEOUS!! I absolutely love these things! They are pretty close to my favorite color of blue... I was so excited when I opened up the box and instantly loved them! I can't wait until it is more Spring-like around here to be able to wear them! (We are supposed to get snow the next few days, blech...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Eddies in the same size as my leather Revas, and that seems to work out pretty well. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!! I love the Royal Tan color! The next on my list!!


Those blue Reva's are to die for!  I didn't win the pink Eddie's I was bidding for on eBay, so I'm thinking I'll switch and get the blue instead. They look so much better in your photo than they do on Nordstrom's website. Thanks for posting the pictures. And congratulations!!


----------



## Selyn

Judt a quick question, i just recently bought a reva in black/silver but why is it so uncomfortable wearing them? It was my forth day and i tried to wear them all day just to break them in. My question is, is this normal? How long do i have to break them in? I even went up a half size bigger so it will feel a bit better.


----------



## Torybri

Selyn said:


> Judt a quick question, i just recently bought a reva in black/silver but why is it so uncomfortable wearing them? It was my forth day and i tried to wear them all day just to break them in. My question is, is this normal? How long do i have to break them in? I even went up a half size bigger so it will feel a bit better.


Sorry to hear that they are taking their time to break in but you aren't the first person to have this problem.  My classic black with silver medallion and royal tan tumbled leather one took only a couple days.  My classic black with gold medallion and peacock feather blue tumbled leather took a couple weeks and my black patent Revas took a couple months.  Where do they hurt your feet?  I wore really thick sports socks with mine around the house to help stretch them widthwise in the toe area.  I stuck a sunglasses case in mine to help stretch the area above my big toe.  (The bunion area of the foot) The associate at the Tory Burch boutique suggested sticking a tennis ball in the elastic part in the back if they feel too tight there.  I didn't need to do that to mine.  

Stick with it, they do take time


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Great snow pictures, *Torybri*!! Spring - please, please come quickly so that we can wear our new Tory Burch flats!! 



jonifry said:


> Those blue Reva's are to die for!  I didn't win the pink Eddie's I was bidding for on eBay, so I'm thinking I'll switch and get the blue instead. They look so much better in your photo than they do on Nordstrom's website. Thanks for posting the pictures. And congratulations!!



Thanks! 



Selyn said:


> Judt a quick question, i just recently bought a reva in black/silver but why is it so uncomfortable wearing them? It was my forth day and i tried to wear them all day just to break them in. My question is, is this normal? How long do i have to break them in? I even went up a half size bigger so it will feel a bit better.



I have the black/silver and I would say that it took me a few wears for them to feel like they had broken in... I think that the Revas really mirror the shape of my foot though, so I haven't had issues with comfort with them that some people had, I would say just give it a bit more time and maybe try the sock trick around the house... hopefully they will be better with some time.


----------



## ulann

MJDaisy said:


> Here I am wearing my new revas this morning. the lighting in the photo is horrible but you get the idea



definitely looks good on you. this would be my next target.


----------



## Selyn

Torybri thanks for the advice i wore mine with thick socks for the last couple of days and now im wearing it with no problem. The only thing is that i went half size up so it feels a bit big. But other than that i love my new reva. Cant wait for a 2nd pair.


----------



## Torybri

Selyn said:


> Torybri thanks for the advice i wore mine with thick socks for the last couple of days and now im wearing it with no problem. The only thing is that i went half size up so it feels a bit big. But other than that i love my new reva. Cant wait for a 2nd pair.


Glad to hear my little stretch trick worked.  I know what you mean about going up a half size then thinking they are too big.  I went up a half size in my black patent Revas and now I think I didn't really need to do that.  Once they "finally" stretched they would have been perfect in a 10.5 instead of an 11.  What is your next pair going to be?


----------



## Selyn

I been thinking about the black/gold reva. It seems like a must have. Next time i will stick to my size. Thank u so much for the advice.


----------



## jonifry

Selyn said:
			
		

> I been thinking about the black/gold reva. It seems like a must have. Next time i will stick to my size. Thank u so much for the advice.



I just bought black/gold ones and already love them. They dress up an outfit and more comfortable than my patent Reva's.  Get some. You'll love them!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## tory.burch

Hello, 
I really want to buy my first tory burch flats from ebay.
I was wondering if anny of you can authentic these tory burch reva flats. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330695966969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jonifry

tory.burch said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I really want to buy my first tory burch flats from ebay.
> I was wondering if anny of you can authentic these tory burch reva flats.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/330695966969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm not an expert, but they look authentic to me. Check the seller?  Does he have a good record?  If they ship from Singapore or china, they are probably fake. Good luck. Happy bidding.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vainest

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Yay!! My Peacock Revas arrived and they are GORGEOUS!! I absolutely love these things! They are pretty close to my favorite color of blue... I was so excited when I opened up the box and instantly loved them! I can't wait until it is more Spring-like around here to be able to wear them! (We are supposed to get snow the next few days, blech...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Eddies in the same size as my leather Revas, and that seems to work out pretty well. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!! I love the Royal Tan color! The next on my list!!




absolutely love the color. perfect for spring!


----------



## L1nd483

I'm so jealous to see all of you own at least 1 pair of reva flats! Anyone (in Essex County - Ontario area) selling a pair of patent reva's (sz 8)?


----------



## Iluvbags

Please keep this thread going with pics, pics and more pics!!  Love it.

I will take a few picks of mine over the next few days and post


----------



## hazelarceo

My first pair! I love them! 

Tumbled leather in royal tan.


----------



## enkybaby

Hi ladies! A late bloomer here. What are your must haves for first time buyers?


----------



## Katie2106

hazelarceo said:


> My first pair! I love them!
> 
> Tumbled leather in royal tan.
> 
> View attachment 1647856



I love your flats!) Congrats!


----------



## Torybri

hazelarceo said:


> My first pair! I love them!
> 
> Tumbled leather in royal tan.
> 
> View attachment 1647856


YAH. I'm happy for you, I'm sure you'll love them.  I've got the same ones


----------



## Iluvbags

enkybaby said:


> Hi ladies! A late bloomer here. What are your must haves for first time buyers?


 
You really can't go wrong with any color.  It would depend on your wardrobe and what type of colors you wear the most.  Also if you plan to use them for business or leisure depending on where you work

If you wear lots of neutrals and toned down colors you may want to go with a black with silver or gold hardware or a tumbled leather reva in a basic color.


----------



## alislovespurse

1


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

hazelarceo said:


> My first pair! I love them!
> 
> Tumbled leather in royal tan.
> 
> View attachment 1647856



Love the Royal Tan!! These are the next Revas that I want!!


----------



## hazelarceo

Katie2106 said:


> I love your flats!) Congrats!





Torybri said:


> YAH. I'm happy for you, I'm sure you'll love them.  I've got the same ones



Thanks dears. 



Bags4Bubbles said:


> Love the Royal Tan!! These are the next Revas that I want!!



Thanks dai. I'm a fan of your YT vids.  love your new revas too. I want the classic ones next.


----------



## nduddles

i was about to get sandals on sale when i chanced upon the jelly revas. what attracted me to the jelly pair:

1. the gold hardware vs. the old jelly ones of the same color
2. didn't want to worry over the elasticized back, so this pair is perfect for me  it's veeery comfortable!
3. half the price of the leather revas
4. gives a hint of toe cleavage

looking through this thread though, i want a pair of textured revas! so pretty!!!


----------



## nduddles

PrincessBal said:


> My khaki Reva's in action!



they look so good against the black stockings!


----------



## becominobsessed

jonna888 said:


> Pre-ordered TB reva
> Thanks to LVlady


OMG.  I've been looking for these green revas.  My collection is growing.  I have the blue with red but I want the green with blue.  I'm a 9.5 in Revas.  If anyone has one and want to sell, I'll buy.


----------



## MJDaisy

does anyone have a photo of the volcano red revas?


----------



## alislovespurse

Thank you.


----------



## MJDaisy

my brand new red volcano revas! i scored the last pair in my size! they didn't even have them on display anymore at nordstrom, thank goodness their website lists their inventory!


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> my brand new red volcano revas! i scored the last pair in my size! they didn't even have them on display anymore at nordstrom, thank goodness their website lists their inventory!


Congratulations on your Volcano red Revas.  They look amazing


----------



## stardog

Does anyone have the Pewter Revas, if you do please post pics?


----------



## allurella

i tried on the classic reva yesterday in nordstrom since i've been eyeing them for a while, they're so comfy but i just can't decide if i want to get the reva with the gold or silver buckle, and if it's even worth spending $195 on a pair of flats? what do you ladies think i should do? are they worth it?


----------



## skyqueen

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> my brand new red volcano revas! i scored the last pair in my size! they didn't even have them on display anymore at nordstrom, thank goodness their website lists their inventory!



Love these!
Would you say they are a lipstick red?
Haven't seen this color IRL I have the red/gold medallion but they are more red/orange.


----------



## becominobsessed

stardog said:


> Does anyone have the Pewter Revas, if you do please post pics?


I do but I'm not sure I can post pictures as yet. Not sure how to.


----------



## stardog

You can use photobucket. How do you like them so far? Are they comfortable and do you think they go with everything? I'm undecided between the pewter and peacock revas but I noticed the pewter is selling out quickly.


----------



## becominobsessed

stardog said:


> You can use photobucket. How do you like them so far? Are they comfortable and do you think they go with everything? I'm undecided between the pewter and peacock revas but I noticed the pewter is selling out quickly.


I'll try photobucket. I haven't worn them out yet but just around the house. They're comfy. I usually stretch my Revas in the box b4 I wear them and I have never had a pair that hurt my feet. I own almost 10 pairs. I'll try to post pics.


----------



## MJDaisy

skyqueen said:


> Love these!
> Would you say they are a lipstick red?
> Haven't seen this color IRL I have the red/gold medallion but they are more red/orange.



thanks skyqueen! i would definitely say a lipstick red. i really like them


----------



## skyqueen

MJDaisy said:


> thanks skyqueen! i would definitely say a lipstick red. i really like them


Thanks...I'll check it out. Also Nordstrom's carry 10.5!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

vanbruntsa said:


> just got my first pair. the gold/metallic revas. love them and now i see what the fuss is all about


 








Does anyone own this color?  Are they hard to match?

I've been really wanting something gold.  At first I was looking at gold handbags but I'm wondering about gold flats.

Thoughts??...


----------



## lachifa

All your Revas are soo cute! I ordered mine already, so when I got them I will definitively post some pictures. By the way, has anyone seen the flats from Audrey Brooke? They kinda look like Revas....


----------



## 05_sincere

My First two pair of TB Reva


----------



## stardog

05_sincere said:


> My First two pair of TB Reva



Love them! I bought those during the Bloomingdales friends and family sale.


----------



## Torybri

05_sincere said:


> My First two pair of TB Reva


Yah! We are twins.  I have the same two pairs.  Thanks for sharing your pic's


----------



## becominobsessed

Iluvbags said:


> Does anyone own this color?  Are they hard to match?
> 
> I've been really wanting something gold.  At first I was looking at gold handbags but I'm wondering about gold flats.
> 
> Thoughts??...


Did you just get the gold with the gold logo? I didn't know those were out this year. Most of the ones I've seen are the ones with the tonal logo.


----------



## Iluvbags

becominobsessed said:


> Did you just get the gold with the gold logo? I didn't know those were out this year. Most of the ones I've seen are the ones with the tonal logo.


 
No the pic that I used was from another tPF member.  But they are still available to buy at certain TB outlets


----------



## dayna0808

05_sincere said:
			
		

> My First two pair of TB Reva



Nice! Have the black ones and love the beige in the tumbled leather! Do they fit the same as the black classic pair? I heard they run big. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## dayna0808

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Does anyone own this color?  Are they hard to match?
> 
> I've been really wanting something gold.  At first I was looking at gold handbags but I'm wondering about gold flats.
> 
> Thoughts??...



I have the all gold vintage ones and find they go with many colors...guess it depends on your wardrobe though.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Iluvbags said:


> Does anyone own this color?  Are they hard to match?
> 
> I've been really wanting something gold.  At first I was looking at gold handbags but I'm wondering about gold flats.
> 
> Thoughts??...



These are gorgeous!! I don't wear much gold, so I'm no help there... but I think they are beautiful! I agree with what others have said, that it depends on your wardrobe.


----------



## langley

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Yay!! My Peacock Revas arrived and they are GORGEOUS!! I absolutely love these things! They are pretty close to my favorite color of blue... I was so excited when I opened up the box and instantly loved them! I can't wait until it is more Spring-like around here to be able to wear them! (We are supposed to get snow the next few days, blech...)





That color is amazing! I think I will make this color my next pair of Revas. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cUp

Just arrived! Reva Tumbled Logo Flats in Royal Tan! 
from shopbop.com

Yay


----------



## enkybaby

That is soooo nice!


----------



## cUp

Thanks enkybaby! 

I wore them out to the mall yesterday and it didn't cut my feet. Was quite comfortable however I do have a wider feet to start with hence it feels rather tight in front near the toes. heard that the leather will loosen up after a few wears? Also I am wondering about the durability of these flats. usually how long does a pair last you before it wears off?

I absolutely love the reva in royal tan as it is a very versatile color!

I am a size 36 and following the comments in purse forum I ordered a size 5.5 and it fits to a T.


----------



## allurella

i picked up my very first pair of tory burch flats! i got the revas with a gold buckle  i looove them, but my toes are full of blisters after wearing them for the first time yesterday! any "breaking-in" tips?


----------



## becominobsessed

allurella said:


> i picked up my very first pair of tory burch flats! i got the revas with a gold buckle  i looove them, but my toes are full of blisters after wearing them for the first time yesterday! any "breaking-in" tips?


Hi. I've stuffed mine with eyeglass/sunshades cases to stretch them. I push the case up as far as they can go and leave them in the shoe for about a week b4 I wear them. Of course, I go up 1/2 size. Doing both of these make mine very comfortable to wear. No blisters or pain when I wear them. I've done this with my leopard patent Revas and my classic black w/gold.


----------



## makeup_lover

btw does all reva flats run in the same size such as the patent and leather? I got a patent size 7 and I am gonna get the classic black with gold hw leather reva flat so can i order same size? btw does shopbop ship the shoes in toryburch box? because on the website it keep state no shoe box included. btw i live in singapore now. Thanks alot.


----------



## becominobsessed

makeup_lover said:


> btw does all reva flats run in the same size such as the patent and leather? I got a patent size 7 and I am gonna get the classic black with gold hw leather reva flat so can i order same size? btw does shopbop ship the shoes in toryburch box? because on the website it keep state no shoe box included. btw i live in singapore now. Thanks alot.


I believe they say no GIFT box. The regular box is included. I would get the same size in patent as in regular.


----------



## allurella

becominobsessed said:


> Hi. I've stuffed mine with eyeglass/sunshades cases to stretch them. I push the case up as far as they can go and leave them in the shoe for about a week b4 I wear them. Of course, I go up 1/2 size. Doing both of these make mine very comfortable to wear. No blisters or pain when I wear them. I've done this with my leopard patent Revas and my classic black w/gold.



thanks for the tip! i'll definitely try something similar, but i can't make it go up a size! haha


----------



## allurella

cUp said:


> Just arrived! Reva Tumbled Logo Flats in Royal Tan!
> from shopbop.com
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1682251



i love the color of these! i looked at them when i bought my revas, but i wanted to go with the classic black ones  maybe these'll be my next pair?


----------



## cUp

Allurella! The classic black w gold hardware will be my next pair too!  I just hope these won't wear out too fast. If you are having blisters problem you can try FootGlide. It works wonder for me for any pair of new shoes.

Btw I am from Singapore too and shopbop does ship together with the tory burch shoe box. Hope that helps


----------



## nygrl

becominobsessed said:


> Hi. I've stuffed mine with eyeglass/sunshades cases to stretch them. I push the case up as far as they can go and leave them in the shoe for about a week b4 I wear them. Of course, I go up 1/2 size. Doing both of these make mine very comfortable to wear. No blisters or pain when I wear them. I've done this with my leopard patent Revas and my classic black w/gold.



Thanks for the tip!! I tried this last night with my one-week-old tumbled leather Revas, which were giving me the worst blisters. I wore them today and the stretching really made a difference! My feet had only started hurting after about 9 hours, but I was headed home already.


----------



## becominobsessed

nygrl said:


> Thanks for the tip!! I tried this last night with my one-week-old tumbled leather Revas, which were giving me the worst blisters. I wore them today and the stretching really made a difference! My feet had only started hurting after about 9 hours, but I was headed home already.


That's good.  Just think how much more they would have stretched if you had the chance to stretch them more than 1 day.  9 hours of wearing is pretty good.


----------



## Shop.Qwean

My first pair, but definitely not my last.
They go with everything!


----------



## MJDaisy

Shop.Qwean said:


> My first pair, but definitely not my last.
> They go with everything!



gorgeous shoes shopqwean! i have the same pair  they were my 2nd pair and now i'm on to 4 pairs of revas and another pair of tb flats! TB is my addiction


----------



## Shop.Qwean

MJDaisy said:


> gorgeous shoes shopqwean! i have the same pair  they were my 2nd pair and now i'm on to 4 pairs of revas and another pair of tb flats! TB is my addiction




Thank you MJDaisy!


----------



## stardog

Shop.Qwean said:


> Thank you MJDaisy!



How many Revas are enough? Lol

And ShopQwean where did you get that pair?


----------



## jonifry

Shop.Qwean said:


> My first pair, but definitely not my last.
> They go with everything!


Beautiful!  This pair was my first TB Revas last spring and now I've got 3 pair. But I still get the most compliments on these silver ones. Enjoy!


----------



## Shop.Qwean

stardog said:


> How many Revas are enough? Lol
> 
> And ShopQwean where did you get that pair?




You can never have too many Revas! 

I got my pair at the Tory Burch Outlet at Woodbury Commons.


----------



## Iluvbags

Love those silver revas.  I have them too and they DO go with everything.


----------



## MJDaisy

stardog said:


> *How many Revas are enough?* Lol
> 
> And ShopQwean where did you get that pair?



none! i would have 30 pairs if i could  i wear revas almost every day.


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> none! i would have 30 pairs if i could  i wear revas almost every day.


I second that.  If I had 30 pairs, I'd want 31 pairs.


----------



## stardog

Torybri said:


> I second that.  If I had 30 pairs, I'd want 31 pairs.



I just didn't think I could justify buying another pair.


----------



## GIRL AND CLOSET

Katie2106 said:


> wearing out my tory burch flats in white) thank you for letting me share))


Nice...may I ask what brand bag that is?? So pretty!!!


----------



## becominobsessed

La Vanguardia said:


> I bought 4 pairs on my recent shopping trip to NYC last week. I love them!


I know this post is 4 years old but I LOVE LOVE LOVE these Revas. I wish these styles were still available. I love patent Revas but so hard to find.


----------



## Edna

My first pair of patent Revas! I got them in the new Habanero color. They are a true bright orange in real life.


----------



## hapijuliet18

My very first, but certainly not my last! &#128521;


----------



## nygrl

Edna said:


> My first pair of patent Revas! I got them in the new Habanero color. They are a true bright orange in real life.



I love these! Super cute color, great for spring!


----------



## jonifry

Edna said:
			
		

> My first pair of patent Revas! I got them in the new Habanero color. They are a true bright orange in real life.



Good for you.... Luv them!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Torybri

hapijuliet18 said:


> View attachment 1701513
> 
> 
> My very first, but certainly not my last! &#128521;


Tory Burch Reva flats are addictive.  Love the classic black with silver medallion


----------



## merekat703

allurella said:


> i picked up my very first pair of tory burch flats! i got the revas with a gold buckle  i looove them, but my toes are full of blisters after wearing them for the first time yesterday! any "breaking-in" tips?



To prevent blisters I use the Dr. Scholls stick that comes in a purple tube, it creates a layer between your shoe and skin to protect.


----------



## allurella

merekat703 said:


> To prevent blisters I use the Dr. Scholls stick that comes in a purple tube, it creates a layer between your shoe and skin to protect.



thank you! they're all broken into now & i love them


----------



## Edna

nygrl said:


> I love these! Super cute color, great for spring!





jonifry said:


> Good for you.... Luv them!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you! 



hapijuliet18 said:


> My very first, but certainly not my last! &#128521;



So classic! You definitely will be adding more to your collection soon!


----------



## GIRL AND CLOSET

L1nd483 said:


> I'm so jealous to see all of you own at least 1 pair of reva flats! Anyone (in Essex County - Ontario area) selling a pair of patent reva's (sz 8)?


Aww dont' be just look on ebay you can perdy much always find a pair for sale. Good luck on owning your 1st pair.


----------



## GIRL AND CLOSET

Katie2106 said:


> wearing out my tory burch flats in white) thank you for letting me share))


YAY I just bought a pair of these cant wait to add them to my collection!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## nduddles

Edna said:


> My first pair of patent Revas! I got them in the new Habanero color. They are a true bright orange in real life.



so cute! can i ask if the hardware is gold or silver?


----------



## Katie2106

GIRL AND CLOSET said:


> Nice...may I ask what brand bag that is?? So pretty!!!



This is Dior panarea tote!))


----------



## Katie2106

GIRL AND CLOSET said:


> YAY I just bought a pair of these cant wait to add them to my collection!!! Thanks for sharing!!!




Congrats! I am sure u will like them!)))


----------



## becominobsessed

Edna said:
			
		

> My first pair of patent Revas! I got them in the new Habanero color. They are a true bright orange in real life.



Love your Habanero. Ordered a pair & the should arrive today.


----------



## MJDaisy

My newest pair of revas...navy patent leather with a gold medallion. This is my 5th pair of revas and my 6th pair of TB shoes...I am starting to think I have a problem! I am banning myself for a while!


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> My newest pair of revas...navy patent leather with a gold medallion. This is my 5th pair of revas and my 6th pair of TB shoes...I am starting to think I have a problem! I am banning myself for a while!


Navy patent with gold medallion - AMAZING!  I've never heard or seen them before.  When you find a pair of Revas as rare as this you have to buy them.  If you wait you could miss out.  Haha, I think we have the same problem.  7 pairs in 5 months for me.  I'm going to let the smoking Visa card cool for awhile too.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> Navy patent with gold medallion - AMAZING!  I've never heard or seen them before.  When you find a pair of Revas as rare as this you have to buy them.  If you wait you could miss out.  Haha, I think we have the same problem.  7 pairs in 5 months for me.  I'm going to let the smoking Visa card cool for awhile too.  Thanks for sharing.



i think they're brand new...i got them at nordstrom yesterday


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> i think they're brand new...i got them at nordstrom yesterday


Thanks, I'm going to check the website


----------



## Torybri

MJDaisy said:


> My newest pair of revas...navy patent leather with a gold medallion. This is my 5th pair of revas and my 6th pair of TB shoes...I am starting to think I have a problem! I am banning myself for a while!


Please let me know how they fit?  True to size? Do they need breaking in much or are they comfy right out of the box.


----------



## MJDaisy

Torybri said:


> Please let me know how they fit?  True to size? Do they need breaking in much or are they comfy right out of the box.



i got a 9...i usually wear an 8 or 8.5 in shoes. my clines are 8s but all of my revas are 9s (i have 1 pair of 8.5 revas that are WAY TOO TIGHT!). I've only been wearing them for about 4 hours but so far they are comfy


----------



## Edna

nduddles said:


> so cute! can i ask if the hardware is gold or silver?



Thanks! The hardware is gold. 



becominobsessed said:


> Love your Habanero. Ordered a pair & the should arrive today.


 
Thanks! You are going to love them!



MJDaisy said:


> My newest pair of revas...navy patent leather  with a gold medallion. This is my 5th pair of revas and my 6th pair of  TB shoes...I am starting to think I have a problem! I am banning myself  for a while!



Pretty! I love the navy! I was trying to decide between that and the habanero and ended up with the habanero. But now I think I need the navy, too. lol


----------



## becominobsessed

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> My newest pair of revas...navy patent leather with a gold medallion. This is my 5th pair of revas and my 6th pair of TB shoes...I am starting to think I have a problem! I am banning myself for a while!



Navy with gold!!!  OMG, where did you get those?


----------



## MJDaisy

becominobsessed said:


> Navy with gold!!!  OMG, where did you get those?



nordstrom!! they are new, they just got released! you should get them, they're fab


----------



## stardog

MJDaisy said:


> nordstrom!! they are new, they just got released! you should get them, they're fab




Are they navy, navy or more black navy??


Is there anyone that has the new tumbled leather pewter revas that can post pics???


----------



## MJDaisy

stardog said:


> Are they navy, navy or more black navy??
> 
> 
> Is there anyone that has the new tumbled leather pewter revas that can post pics???



hmm i would say it really depends on the lighting. in the sunlight they look navy navy but in a dim room they look black. they're beautiful either way


----------



## bambistyle

First pair of Revas! Yellow Tumbled Patent Leather Reva Ballet Flats ::


----------



## Edna

bambistyle said:


> First pair of Revas! Yellow Tumbled Patent Leather Reva Ballet Flats ::



Pretty! Great color for spring & summer!


----------



## Lilarose

O my gosh! I can't believe there is a thread dedicated to these flats!

I LOVE mine, except they hurt like heck after I walk in them for 30 minutes. It's the elastic in back that pushes the foot forward I think that makes them so uncomfortable. They were a dream in the store, but now, I can't stand them.

Wish I had thought to go up 1/2 size, but it never occurred to me in the store they were so comfy. I'm going to open the leather at the top and cut the elastic.

Got to run to work, but I'm going to read this thread when I get home for other ideas! So glad I found it.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Yay!!! Excited because I finally got my Royal Tan Revas! I've been wanting this color for a while! I haven't taken pictures of just the shoes yet, but I show them in a recent shopping video that I did. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywkw_PV73Os

I'll try to take pictures this weekend! Loving the Royal Tan color!! I'm wanting some sandals for summer and then I think I'm going to be on "Tory Burch shoe break" for a while too!! :giggles:


----------



## candidbabes

cUp said:


> Allurella! The classic black w gold hardware will be my next pair too!  I just hope these won't wear out too fast. If you are having blisters problem you can try FootGlide. It works wonder for me for any pair of new shoes.
> 
> Btw I am from Singapore too and shopbop does ship together with the tory burch shoe box. Hope that helps


Hi cUp! May I know how much you spent approximately to ship your Tory burch flats to Singapore from shopbop? Cause I'm interested in shipping one over but I don't know how to go bout doing it. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## cUp

Candidbabes, you may visit shopbop.com and it offers free worldwide shipping! HTHS!


----------



## specme

For those of y'all who have the tan color , what do y'all wear them with ? I know it's a crazy whets on because it's such a neutral color but I hav ethe leopard Reva's and to justify getting the tan pair bc I wear the leopard with everything.
Help feed my addiction ...


----------



## MJDaisy

specme said:


> For those of y'all who have the tan color , what do y'all wear them with ? I know it's a crazy whets on because it's such a neutral color but I hav ethe leopard Reva's and to justify getting the tan pair bc I wear the leopard with everything.
> Help feed my addiction ...



honestly i wear the tan with nearly everything. i wear them with jeans, dresses, leggings. i love them! i wear them with every color too. get them you'll love them! they're beautiful.


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

Do y'all find that the tumbled leather revas fit differently than the regular ones? I had to size up in the regular, and then I ordered a white pair in tumbled leather in a half size up, but I thought they were looser. I returned them because I didn't love the color as much as I thought, but now I want to get Royal Tan and not sure what size to order? I'm always a 7.5 in heels and such but I find when I order a 7.5 in flats, they are usually just a LITTLE too tight? Not sure what to do...only one store in my town sells TB and I HATE to go there to try them on as they are so rude and don't want to give them business. I'd rather order online from nordstrom or bloomies. Help?


----------



## Edna

bellesandbeauxs said:


> Do y'all find that the tumbled leather revas fit differently than the regular ones? I had to size up in the regular, and then I ordered a white pair in tumbled leather in a half size up, but I thought they were looser. I returned them because I didn't love the color as much as I thought, but now I want to get Royal Tan and not sure what size to order? I'm always a 7.5 in heels and such but I find when I order a 7.5 in flats, they are usually just a LITTLE too tight? Not sure what to do...only one store in my town sells TB and I HATE to go there to try them on as they are so rude and don't want to give them business. I'd rather order online from nordstrom or bloomies. Help?



My tumbled pair is the same size as all of my regular leather ones, 7.5, which is my regular shoe size. The only time I size up is for patent Revas. I did try on both the 7.5 and the 8 in the tumbled. The 7.5 was a little tight (just like my regular leather ones are in the beginning) but I wore them around the house with socks and, after a few wears, they feel better now. Maybe you could order 2 sizes and return the one that doesn't fit. Nordstrom offers free shipping and returns!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

bellesandbeauxs said:


> Do y'all find that the tumbled leather revas fit differently than the regular ones? I had to size up in the regular, and then I ordered a white pair in tumbled leather in a half size up, but I thought they were looser. I returned them because I didn't love the color as much as I thought, but now I want to get Royal Tan and not sure what size to order? I'm always a 7.5 in heels and such but I find when I order a 7.5 in flats, they are usually just a LITTLE too tight? Not sure what to do...only one store in my town sells TB and I HATE to go there to try them on as they are so rude and don't want to give them business. I'd rather order online from nordstrom or bloomies. Help?



I found that the tumbled leather Revas did fit a bit looser than my regular leather ones, but I wear the same size in both. I thought going down a half size in the tumbled leather would be TOO tight... They don't slip on my heel or anything, but the tumbled leather definitely feels looser than the regular leather in the same size. I would suggest getting the same size you have in other Revas.

To the poster that asked about the tan ones - I would say wear them with anything! I wear dark jeans most days, and I think that they go great with dark jeans. Love the tumbled leather flats!


----------



## luvtami

Just discovered this sub-forum...here is my little army that I've built over the last few years.


----------



## MJDaisy

luvtami said:


> Just discovered this sub-forum...here is my little army that I've built over the last few years.
> 
> View attachment 1731104
> 
> View attachment 1731103



oooh thanks for posting! great collection


----------



## Riene702

luvtami said:


> Just discovered this sub-forum...here is my little army that I've built over the last few years.
> 
> View attachment 1731104
> 
> View attachment 1731103


 
WOW NICE COLLECTION!
Can't wait to get my first pair =)


----------



## gloryanh

luvtami said:


> Just discovered this sub-forum...here is my little army that I've built over the last few years.
> 
> View attachment 1731104
> 
> View attachment 1731103



gorgeous collection! I love your revas, do you remember their names?


----------



## langley

luvtami said:


> Just discovered this sub-forum...here is my little army that I've built over the last few years.
> 
> View attachment 1731104
> 
> View attachment 1731103




This collection is AMAZING!


----------



## luvtami

Thanks everyone for enjoying my pictures.

I've done my best to label the Reva style names.


----------



## gloryanh

luvtami said:


> Thanks everyone for enjoying my pictures.
> 
> I've done my best to label the Reva style names.



Such a wonderful collection ... I feel better about contemplating 2 new pairs, lol.


----------



## gloryanh

Anyone have these fuschia Neiman Marcus exclusive Revas? So gorgeous! Too bad they're almost sold out...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...0141cat000149cat43240898&parentId=cat11670734


----------



## Brooke0502

luvtami said:
			
		

> Just discovered this sub-forum...here is my little army that I've built over the last few years.



Holy Moly I'm in love!!!


----------



## Thanh510

Takes a long time to break in, but the flats look great with leggings !!!!!


----------



## bargainshop75

Thanh510 said:
			
		

> Takes a long time to break in, but the flats look great with leggings !!!!!



How long have you found Revas take to break in? I got a couple Revas... I have to admit they are not my most comfortable shoes, but I like their style the most. Am wondering how long they'll take to soften. Been stretching them & walking around the house with them in socks!


----------



## Thanh510

bargainshop75 said:
			
		

> How long have you found Revas take to break in? I got a couple Revas... I have to admit they are not my most comfortable shoes, but I like their style the most. Am wondering how long they'll take to soften. Been stretching them & walking around the house with them in socks!



It took me about 3-4 months of wear and i wore it at least 3x's a week before it became comfortable. Even though it was painful I still bought two more. However I haven't broken in those pair in yet.


----------



## bargainshop75

Thanh510 said:
			
		

> It took me about 3-4 months of wear and i wore it at least 3x's a week before it became comfortable. Even though it was painful I still bought two more. However I haven't broken in those pair in yet.



Yes, we ladies are a glutton for punishment when it comes to looking good! 

Thanks for your response, Thanh510... it gives me hope that all my wearing and stretching will be paying off given time!


----------



## sinyard

Saks.com has a Reva with no image yet. The color is called "Lan Grey".  Is anybody familiar with this color?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&sid=137B1CB1B349&Ntt=Reva+&N=0&bmUID=juLfWeN


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

sinyard said:


> Saks.com has a Reva with no image yet. The color is called "Lan Grey".  Is anybody familiar with this color?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...&sid=137B1CB1B349&Ntt=Reva+&N=0&bmUID=juLfWeN



I Google search and it comes up a greyish dark brown.


----------



## sarasmom

i bought my first pair of revas a few weeks ago. They are sooo uncomfortable, but i figured maybe i'd wear them around the house to stretch them out, but they killed after awhile, and i never put them on again. i don't see how these could be worn for more than 30 mins without severe pain.


----------



## sinyard

Using_Daddys_$$ said:


> I Google search and it comes up a greyish dark brown.




Yes, I binged it and i found it at jildor shoes, dark brown.  They have the color listed wrong.  I did a little more research and found them at shopbop.com. They are a mouse Grey color.  Thanks for looking, too!


----------



## sinyard

sarasmom said:


> i bought my first pair of revas a few weeks ago. They are sooo uncomfortable, but i figured maybe i'd wear them around the house to stretch them out, but they killed after awhile, and i never put them on again. i don't see how these could be worn for more than 30 mins without severe pain.



Go up 1/2 size and they will be fine!


----------



## sarasmom

sinyard said:


> Go up 1/2 size and they will be fine!


 
I did 
Maybe i have to go up a whole size. 
Its not just the size of the shoe, but there is no support at all.


----------



## sinyard

What do you ladies think of this color?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/310553

I am thinking I really need these, now!


----------



## sinyard

Edna said:


> My first pair of patent Revas! I got them in the new Habanero color. They are a true bright orange in real life.



I keep debating about getting the haberno ones, too!  I have the red volcano ones and I'm just not sure if the color is too similar.  

I prefer the metal logo on the haberno ones.


----------



## jilda

talldrnkofwater said:


> i had these but returned them because i thought they made my feet look big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then my indecissive azz got these from the tb outlet in woodbury commons(sorry, i deleted the pic of the shoes by themself) tribe violet they are 161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i went back to woodbury 2wks ago and got a pr of hot pink satin revas w/ gold medalion $112.00(sorry no pic yet) they also come in purple and lime green
> they are very comfy!



cute color


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

sinyard said:


> What do you ladies think of this color?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/310553
> 
> I am thinking I really need these, now!



OMG! NEED!! Love this color...maybe I will get this instead of Royal Tan in Tumbled...I just think the tumbled is a little bit more comfortable. Ugh decisions! I also REALLY want the leopard ones!


----------



## Audhee2626

bambistyle said:


> First pair of Revas! Yellow Tumbled Patent Leather Reva Ballet Flats ::


Really nice colour


----------



## sinyard

bellesandbeauxs said:


> OMG! NEED!! Love this color...maybe I will get this instead of Royal Tan in Tumbled...I just think the tumbled is a little bit more comfortable. Ugh decisions! I also REALLY want the leopard ones!




I seriously love it too!  I just ordered my 9th pair.  I need to stop!!! Royal Tan is a great color, too.  I love mine.


----------



## Edna

sinyard said:


> I keep debating about getting the haberno ones, too!  I have the red volcano ones and I'm just not sure if the color is too similar.
> 
> I prefer the metal logo on the haberno ones.



I don't think the colors are too similar. Habanero is very orange to me; almost neon in sunlight. The patent leather and gold logo make it even more flashy. The volcano red is more classic, I think. I've actually been hunting for the volcano red ones but they are all sold out in my size everywhere!


----------



## prettymeirou89

Here's my first pair of reva flats. I bought them from ebay. New without box. It's color red with gold medallion logo. Can u tell me if they are authentic TB? I bought them for 150 bucks.


----------



## prettymeirou89

Here's more pic:


















I need your help ladies. Thanks


----------



## prettymeirou89

.


----------



## sinyard

prettymeirou89 said:


> Here's more pic:
> View attachment 1749621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749624
> 
> 
> I need your help ladies. Thanks



Hello, those are definitely fake.


----------



## prettymeirou89

sinyard said:
			
		

> Hello, those are definitely fake.



That's what i feel too. I'm trying to return it back. I was victimized by fraud sellers at ebay. Thank u. Can u tell me how would i know if a TB reva flats are authentic? Ty


----------



## prettymeirou89

How about these, ladies? can you tell me if they're real?










I will really appreciate your help, thanks much!!


----------



## Torybri

Hi! Those are very nice but sadly they are knock-off Revas.  I hope you can return them for a full refund.  The first sign that they are fakes is the sewn seam on the inside of the shoe at your arch.  It's sad to say but I never buy off Ebay when it comes to Tory Burch, there are just too many fakes out there.  

This is the seam I'm talking about right here





prettymeirou89 said:


> Here's more pic:
> View attachment 1749621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749624
> 
> 
> I need your help ladies. Thanks


----------



## Torybri

prettymeirou89 said:


> How about these, ladies? can you tell me if they're real?
> 
> View attachment 1750139
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750140
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750141
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate your help, thanks much!!


I'm not sure if those gold ones are real or not.  My policy is "stay away from Ebay"  If you want real TB flats buy them from a department store or a Tory Burch Boutique.


----------



## becominobsessed

prettymeirou89 said:
			
		

> Here's more pic:
> 
> I need your help ladies. Thanks



Those are fake. Tory Burch does not put her size on the side of her Revas.  They are usually by the toes on the inside.


----------



## sinyard

prettymeirou89 said:


> How about these, ladies? can you tell me if they're real?
> 
> View attachment 1750139
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750140
> 
> 
> View attachment 1750141
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate your help, thanks much!!




The Gold ones look off to me, also. I'm sorry.  Stay away from EBay when buying TB items.


----------



## becominobsessed

I've purchased Tory Burch on EBay and also on toryburch.com & major dept stores. Haven't had any problems with eBay purchases. Yes, there are fakes on eBay but there are also legitimate sellers on eBay also. Luckily, if you do purchase a fake on eBay, you are covered by eBay's Buyer Protection policy. Sometimes the only place to find a discontinued style IS on eBay. I wouldn't say NOT to purchase there but just know the product you are buying.


----------



## sinyard

becominobsessed said:


> I've purchased Tory Burch on EBay and also on toryburch.com & major dept stores. Haven't had any problems with eBay purchases. Yes, there are fakes on eBay but there are also legitimate sellers on eBay also. Luckily, if you do purchase a fake on eBay, you are covered by eBay's Buyer Protection policy. Sometimes the only place to find a discontinued style IS on eBay. I wouldn't say NOT to purchase there but just know the product you are buying.



True.  If you don't know enough about th product then I wouldn't buy it from EBay. Very true.  I've sold Revas on eBay and bought a pair.  Just educate yourself before you buy.  If you see a new eBay acct with 0 feedback, those are most likely the fake sellers.  They sell, close that acct and then reopen new accts.  Also, if they will ship in two weeks from their warehouse......fake!  Or, selling multiple pairs......fake!


----------



## becominobsessed

sinyard said:
			
		

> True.  If you don't know enough about th product then I wouldn't buy it from EBay. Very true.  I've sold Revas on eBay and bought a pair.  Just educate yourself before you buy.  If you see a new eBay acct with 0 feedback, those are most likely the fake sellers.  They sell, close that acct and then reopen new accts.  Also, if they will ship in two weeks from their warehouse......fake!  Or, selling multiple pairs......fake!



Totally agree!!  Always avoid the ones from Singapore and with 0 feedback. Also they word their listings very tricky. Instead of saying '100% authentic', they say '100% new'.


----------



## prettymeirou89

Torybri said:
			
		

> Hi! Those are very nice but sadly they are knock-off Revas.  I hope you can return them for a full refund.  The first sign that they are fakes is the sewn seam on the inside of the shoe at your arch.  It's sad to say but I never buy off Ebay when it comes to Tory Burch, there are just too many fakes out there.
> 
> This is the seam I'm talking about right here



I see.. Now I know what should I check before buying reva flats at eBay. I think these flats I bought are quality replicas from china. Theyre really great in faking/copying designer stuff nowadays... We should buy wisely. Thank u so much for these information ladies, I already returned the red one. Now im just waiting for my refund.


----------



## prettymeirou89

becominobsessed said:
			
		

> I've purchased Tory Burch on EBay and also on toryburch.com & major dept stores. Haven't had any problems with eBay purchases. Yes, there are fakes on eBay but there are also legitimate sellers on eBay also. Luckily, if you do purchase a fake on eBay, you are covered by eBay's Buyer Protection policy. Sometimes the only place to find a discontinued style IS on eBay. I wouldn't say NOT to purchase there but just know the product you are buying.



I agree!! Thanks ladies!


----------



## prettymeirou89

Torybri said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if those gold ones are real or not.  My policy is "stay away from Ebay"  If you want real TB flats buy them from a department store or a Tory Burch Boutique.



Yes I agee, it's actually my first time buying at ebay. I thought theyre real because the seller told me that they're 100% authentic from factory outlet. And take note, their price is very close to the retail price in TB stores! I bought mine for almost $150. If I only knew that theyre fakes, I will buy instead to TB stores. I will only add 50 bucks more.


----------



## becominobsessed

prettymeirou89 said:
			
		

> Yes I agee, it's actually my first time buying at ebay. I thought theyre real because the seller told me that they're 100% authentic from factory outlet. And take note, their price is very close to the retail price in TB stores! I bought mine for almost $150. If I only knew that theyre fakes, I will buy instead to TB stores. I will only add 50 bucks more.



By the way, Tory Burch does not have a "factory" outlet. All merchandise sold in their outlet stores come from their retail stores. They do not make items to sell just in their outlets. Sometimes you will find items in their outlets that sell at same price as their website or retail for that reason. Usually these are items that are on sale at retail or website because they are trying to get rid of merchandise. When they don't sell, they forward to outlet. Their outlet sales are 1st quality merchandise.


----------



## faye86

becominobsessed said:
			
		

> By the way, Tory Burch does not have a "factory" outlet. All merchandise sold in their outlet stores come from their retail stores. They do not make items to sell just in their outlets. Sometimes you will find items in their outlets that sell at same price as their website or retail for that reason. Usually these are items that are on sale at retail or website because they are trying to get rid of merchandise. When they don't sell, they forward to outlet. Their outlet sales are 1st quality merchandise.



Yep, I totally agree with you. I bought mine in TB outlet in woodbury. Some of items there is still in store, just slightly cheaper. 

I'm happy to shop at TB outlet! I think it's better than ebay, I feel safe can try on my shoes as well


----------



## sinyard

faye86 said:


> Yep, I totally agree with you. I bought mine in TB outlet in woodbury. Some of items there is still in store, just slightly cheaper.
> 
> I'm happy to shop at TB outlet! I think it's better than ebay, I feel safe can try on my shoes as well





Love!!!  What color are those???


----------



## faye86

sinyard said:
			
		

> Love!!!  What color are those???



Thanks  it's fuschia. Probably from last year color, because I bought it in woodbury outlet


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## RampagE

Ive always wanted to buy but wary on the size. How do they normally run, narrow? True to siz for half size peeps like me?


----------



## derpina

This is not mine! But I'm planning to get one when it's available. It's available for pre-order now on louisaviaroma. What do you guys think?


----------



## derpina

derpina said:
			
		

> This is not mine! But I'm planning to get one when it's available. It's available for pre-order now on louisaviaroma. What do you guys think?



Sorry forgot to attach pic. Here:


----------



## derpina

i think i posted on the wrong thread but i dont know how to delete. sorry.


----------



## Edna

*HeartMyMJs*, love your look! So summery and chic.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Edna said:
			
		

> HeartMyMJs, love your look! So summery and chic.



Thank you!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## GlammaGurl

My Revas


----------



## goodlolita

Hey guys, This is my first tory burch and just to share I got really sad on the first week of wearing them..  mainly bec the back of my lower ankle was in pain due to the leather garter. but i found a solution, i use band aids on the my foot and now i'm loving my revas! haha pain free revas! 

here's some photos of me wearing them and the shoe alone:


----------



## Snowqueen!

Pretty shoes, Goodlolita.  I have the camel version of this and these break in nicely.  They are definitely my most comfy Revas.


----------



## goodlolita

Snowqueen! said:
			
		

> Pretty shoes, Goodlolita.  I have the camel version of this and these break in nicely.  They are definitely my most comfy Revas.



Thanks snowqueen  since i found a way for it to be comfortable i'm looking forward on getting my second pair.


----------



## larasc17

These are my tory burch flats!!! I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!! Three revas (brown, green, yellow) a pink loafer and a leopard ballerina


----------



## Torybri

larasc17 said:


> View attachment 1778049
> 
> 
> These are my tory burch flats!!! I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!! Three revas (brown, green, yellow) a pink loafer and a leopard ballerina


WOW! Nice collection.  We have similar taste in TB.  I have Revas, Eddies and Kendrick loafers too.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## larasc17

Torybri said:
			
		

> WOW! Nice collection.  We have similar taste in TB.  I have Revas, Eddies and Kendrick loafers too.  Thanks for sharing



You're welcome! Revas are adorable!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## emmzk

just got my very first pair yesterday!! I've always wanted them so when I saw this pair on the sale rack I knew I just had to try them on. they fit pretty well (a little snug) but I'm hoping they'll stretch out a bit. love them =) 





I noticed a little pen mark on the left shoe's emblem though =( what do you think I should use to remove it?

thanks!


----------



## Torybri

emmzk said:


> just got my very first pair yesterday!! I've always wanted them so when I saw this pair on the sale rack I knew I just had to try them on. they fit pretty well (a little snug) but I'm hoping they'll stretch out a bit. love them =)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779496
> 
> 
> I noticed a little pen mark on the left shoe's emblem though =( what do you think I should use to remove it?
> 
> thanks!


Those are so cute, I love the animal print.  As for the pen mark you could try Purell hand sanitizer soap.  You know the stuff you can clean your hands with without water.


----------



## emmzk

Torybri said:
			
		

> Those are so cute, I love the animal print.  As for the pen mark you could try Purell hand sanitizer soap.  You know the stuff you can clean your hands with without water.



yaa I thought of that too. thanks!!


----------



## MJDaisy

emmzk said:


> just got my very first pair yesterday!! I've always wanted them so when I saw this pair on the sale rack I knew I just had to try them on. they fit pretty well (a little snug) but I'm hoping they'll stretch out a bit. love them =)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1779496
> 
> 
> I noticed a little pen mark on the left shoe's emblem though =( what do you think I should use to remove it?
> 
> thanks!



where did you get these?


----------



## becominobsessed

emmzk said:
			
		

> just got my very first pair yesterday!! I've always wanted them so when I saw this pair on the sale rack I knew I just had to try them on. they fit pretty well (a little snug) but I'm hoping they'll stretch out a bit. love them =)
> 
> I noticed a little pen mark on the left shoe's emblem though =( what do you think I should use to remove it?
> 
> thanks!



If the pen mark is not that noticeable, I'd leave it alone so as to not ruin the calf hair on the shoe.


----------



## emmzk

they're from Holt Renfrew in Canada.


MJDaisy said:


> where did you get these?


----------



## emmzk

it's on the actual gold hardware logo..i tried wiping it and it didn't really come off, but ya you can't really see it so i'm not going to get all bothered about it. thanks 



becominobsessed said:


> If the pen mark is not that noticeable, I'd leave it alone so as to not ruin the calf hair on the shoe.


----------



## MissRachel

My purple powder suede Revas and new Tory Burch jeans! Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic.


----------



## xha

My leopard print so popular this year and my collection


----------



## cUp

New pair of tory burch chelsea flats!! Lovely pair!! Love the color!


Noticed that the soles are leather. Any idea will this wear off faster than revas?


----------



## YolandaChiang

cUp said:


> New pair of tory burch chelsea flats!! Lovely pair!! Love the color!
> 
> 
> Noticed that the soles are leather. Any idea will this wear off faster than revas?


i'm about to order the flats on saks with the F&F sale, do they fit true to size? i sized up half a size on my reva


----------



## cUp

Yes they fit true to size for me. I got 5.5 for this and I'm wearing 6 for my revas hths


----------



## trikhey_03

I ordered my first pair of revas on shopbop when they had the F&F 20%. I have never tried TB shoes ever. Im usually 6.5-7, but i ordered the 6.5 coz they were out of size 7. So im keeping my fingers cross that they will fit. Has anyone ever returned or exchanged their purchases on shopbop? How easy is the process? I really hope they will fit me.


----------



## lunnul

My new Revas!! Just got them in the mail today (from Saks F&F)

They are my first TB flats and I am already SO in-love with them 




I feel an addiction starting!


----------



## trikhey_03

Just got them 10 mins ago! My first pair! But definitely not my last. I got them from shopbop with 20% woohoo! I was debating between 6.5 and 7, but thank God i decided to get the 6.5! I was so worried that they were gonna be too small but They fit true to size. Im trying to break them in by wearing them around the house for a couple of days  i couldn't be happier.


----------



## Torybri

lunnul said:


> My new Revas!! Just got them in the mail today (from Saks F&F)
> 
> They are my first TB flats and I am already SO in-love with them
> 
> View attachment 1920548
> 
> 
> I feel an addiction starting!


Yup!  Thats what happened to me.  I bought one pair of Revas and within 5 months had five pairs.  No sense fighting it


----------



## Nolia

I just bought the one with the gold medallion!
But I have to wait to have it authenticated before paying~


----------



## thegreenbean

My First Pair of Revas!  Black with silver!


----------



## larasc17

Torybri said:
			
		

> Yup!  Thats what happened to me.  I bought one pair of Revas and within 5 months had five pairs.  No sense fighting it



Exactly!!! I bought my first pair of Revas last summer and at the end of this summer I realized I have 6 pairs!!


----------



## derpina

Got it for my birthday! Would like to add the red one (not sure what's the official name is) but my size already sold out at louisaviaroma.


----------



## its_a_keeper

My Tory Burch Revas

Black with Silver






Metallic tourquise





Not Revas but anyway pink and Straw Pretties


----------



## i.am.mimi

Black & gold revas


----------



## Nolia

*My first TB purchase!!  Classic Reva flats, black with gold medallion~*


----------



## yoyotomatoe

All these flats are so gorgeous! I want me a pair, but not sure if I am willing to spend that kind of money on a pair of flats. Hopefully I can find a pair on sale sometime soon!


----------



## Kikade

LADIES! I just got myself a Reva too!
Do any of you have problem with the metal logo that exceed the leather a bit? Does it poke your front feet while walking? Is bandage needed?

The metal thing just hurts me so much! I am wearing them around the house with thick socks. 
Don't know if TB Eddie is more comfy? I am still looking for a PERFECT flats! 

HELP, PLEASE :cry:


----------



## its_a_keeper

Kikade said:
			
		

> LADIES! I just got myself a Reva too!
> Do any of you have problem with the metal logo that exceed the leather a bit? Does it poke your front feet while walking? Is bandage needed?
> 
> The metal thing just hurts me so much! I am wearing them around the house with thick socks.
> Don't know if TB Eddie is more comfy? I am still looking for a PERFECT flats!
> 
> HELP, PLEASE :cry:



Hmmm, nope. My TB Revas with the metal logo aren't hurting my feet at all.


----------



## Torybri

Kikade said:


> LADIES! I just got myself a Reva too!
> Do any of you have problem with the metal logo that exceed the leather a bit? Does it poke your front feet while walking? Is bandage needed?
> 
> The metal thing just hurts me so much! I am wearing them around the house with thick socks.
> Don't know if TB Eddie is more comfy? I am still looking for a PERFECT flats!
> 
> HELP, PLEASE :cry:



Kikade.  Congrads on your Revas.  I'm sorry to hear about the medallion hurting you.  I have several pairs of Revas and they have all being painful to many different parts of my foot during the breaking in but I've never had a problem with the medallion hurting the top of my foot.  But then again everyones foot is different.  I hope they work out for you.  I have increased my collection of Eddies to 3 pairs now, yay!  They have all been comfy right out of the box for me.

Good Luck, keep us posted


----------



## Varied_obsessions

My collection:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm adding the royal tan this week.


----------



## Clovercubed

Varied_obsessions said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm adding the royal tan this week.



Beautiful collection! to die for!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Varied_obsessions said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm adding the royal tan this week.



Wow what a great collection!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Varied_obsessions said:
			
		

> My collection:
> I'm adding the royal tan this week.



Nice!!! So many Pretties!!!


----------



## trikhey_03

Varied_obsessions said:
			
		

> My collection:
> I'm adding the royal tan this week.



What a lovely collection! May i ask where did you get the GREEN one?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Love the pink & purple ones! They are adorable!



Torybri said:


> Kikade.  Congrads on your Revas.  I'm sorry to hear about the medallion hurting you.  I have several pairs of Revas and they have all being painful to many different parts of my foot during the breaking in but I've never had a problem with the medallion hurting the top of my foot.  But then again everyones foot is different.  I hope they work out for you.  I have increased my collection of Eddies to 3 pairs now, yay!  They have all been comfy right out of the box for me.
> 
> Good Luck, keep us posted



Fantastic collection!! Definitely get royal tan, it is a great basic! 



Varied_obsessions said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm adding the royal tan this week.


----------



## olpsmlrm1031

Wow im sooo jealous. I'm also picking up a pair of royal tan this weekend!


----------



## Whiteberries

Just received this in the mail today  I am really happy with the color. It's really pretty.​


----------



## Whiteberries

Varied_obsessions said:


> My collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm adding the royal tan this week.



Love your collections!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Whiteberries said:


> Just received this in the mail today  I am really happy with the color. It's really pretty.​



Very pretty colour! Congrats


----------



## gottaluvmybags

its_a_keeper said:
			
		

> Hmmm, nope. My TB Revas with the metal logo aren't hurting my feet at all.



Mine hurt too so it takes a long time for me to break them in.  The Eddies are much more comfy for me, I wore my nude pair to shreds!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

goodlolita said:
			
		

> Hey guys, This is my first tory burch and just to share I got really sad on the first week of wearing them..  mainly bec the back of my lower ankle was in pain due to the leather garter. but i found a solution, i use band aids on the my foot and now i'm loving my revas! haha pain free revas!
> 
> here's some photos of me wearing them and the shoe alone:



Also try moleskin, you can cut it in any shape or size you need and lasts longer than band aids its also thicker.  You can find it in the footcare aisle near the dr scholls stuff


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Fun thread!

My collection is pretty basic, because I have had a hard time with the TB shoes 

Black glitter w silver, black & gold and black &silver.

DD has the all silver


----------



## yoyotomatoe

gottaluvmybags said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> My collection is pretty basic, because I have had a hard time with the TB shoes
> 
> Black glitter w silver, black & gold and black &silver.
> 
> DD has the all silver
> 
> View attachment 1966812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1966820



Basic but classic and lovely!


----------



## Whiteberries

yoyotomatoe said:


> Very pretty colour! Congrats



Thanks dear


----------



## gottaluvmybags

yoyotomatoe said:
			
		

> Basic but classic and lovely!



 thank you


----------



## its_a_keeper

My new pink metallic TB












Sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Gremlin

its_a_keeper said:


> My new pink metallic TB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo pretty!!!



Beautiful! I can see these looking fantastic with white skinny jeans


----------



## Gremlin

Here are my two. 

Black with silver hardware and red with gold hardware.

The black ones look way smaller than the red in this picture. They aren't, it's just the camera angle.

Am currently trying to wear them both in. I've had them for ages but I haven't been game to go out in public yet in case I have a blister catastrophe. I might take them out for a short run in the next few days though. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Gremlin said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I can see these looking fantastic with white skinny jeans



Thank you




			
				Gremlin said:
			
		

> Here are my two.
> 
> Black with silver hardware and red with gold hardware.
> 
> The black ones look way smaller than the red in this picture. They aren't, it's just the camera angle.
> 
> Am currently trying to wear them both in. I've had them for ages but I haven't been game to go out in public yet in case I have a blister catastrophe. I might take them out for a short run in the next few days though. Wish me luck lol.



Lovely! I love my black ones!
And good luck, but you wont need it 
I never had a single blister during wearing them in!


----------



## Whiteberries

yoyotomatoe said:


> Very pretty colour! Congrats



Thank you dear


----------



## Gremlin

its_a_keeper said:


> Thank you
> Lovely! I love my black ones!
> And good luck, but you wont need it
> I never had a single blister during wearing them in!



Thank you 
No actual blisters yet but a lot of rubbing. It's proving to be very difficult to wear them in. I think I might buy and el cheapo shoe stretcher and give that a go.


----------



## MAGJES

The majority of my Revas have come from either TB online, Nordstroms, or Bloomingdales. When I first started out wearing them I did purchase a few on ebay. Now I'm worried about those!  Do members authenticate Revas in the "Authenticate This" Handbag TB thread or is there a separate thread for Revas somewhere??
Thanks!


----------



## MsBusyBee

Very Cute


----------



## AliciaDA

Gremlin said:


> Here are my two.
> 
> Black with silver hardware and red with gold hardware.
> 
> The black ones look way smaller than the red in this picture. They aren't, it's just the camera angle.
> 
> Am currently trying to wear them both in. I've had them for ages but I haven't been game to go out in public yet in case I have a blister catastrophe. I might take them out for a short run in the next few days though. Wish me luck lol.



love the black ones, I really want a pair!


----------



## Gremlin

AliciaDA said:


> love the black ones, I really want a pair!



I'd urge you to get some but a lot of people have trouble with them being uncomfortable little hellions (me included). If you do get a pair make sure you buy them either in person so you can try them on or from a store that has a really good (free) return policy.


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> The majority of my Revas have come from either TB online, Nordstroms, or Bloomingdales. When I first started out wearing them I did purchase a few on ebay. Now I'm worried about those!  Do members authenticate Revas in the "Authenticate This" Handbag TB thread or is there a separate thread for Revas somewhere??
> Thanks!



Anybody know the answer?


----------



## LABAG

its_a_keeper said:


> My new pink metallic TB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo pretty!!!



So Pretty is right! 
I have the metallic gold....so pretty as well


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

MAGJES said:


> Anybody know the answer?


http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/authenticate-this-tory-burch-617232.html


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Out with my Serenas today


----------



## MAGJES

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my Serenas today



So cute!

I need to post my Reva collection and share my addiction.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MAGJES said:


> So cute!
> 
> I need to post my Reva collection and share my addiction.



Omg "A" please do!! I would love to see it!


----------



## MJDaisy

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my Serenas today



wow i love those


----------



## yoyotomatoe

MJDaisy said:


> wow i love those



Thanks


----------



## YEANETT

I hope you don't mind me sharing... Here are all my TBurch shoes.. Some are Revas, Reese-Mestico, Lissie, Elena, Thora-Tumbled, Miller2, Abbey-Mestico, and my latest and BRAND NEW ONE...Sally 2-Roccia Python...Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## its_a_keeper

YEANETT said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing... Here are all my TBurch shoes.. Some are Revas, Reese-Mestico, Lissie, Elena, Thora-Tumbled, Miller2, Abbey-Mestico, and my latest and BRAND NEW ONE...Sally 2-Roccia Python...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2036263



ohhh! So many pretties! I love your Revas! Nice colors.


----------



## YEANETT

its_a_keeper said:


> ohhh! So many pretties! I love your Revas! Nice colors.



Thank you


----------



## yoyotomatoe

YEANETT said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing... Here are all my TBurch shoes.. Some are Revas, Reese-Mestico, Lissie, Elena, Thora-Tumbled, Miller2, Abbey-Mestico, and my latest and BRAND NEW ONE...Sally 2-Roccia Python...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2036263



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## jlo110

Loft Lady said:


> ladies please post your photos of you wearing  these flats or the flats.  I want to order a pair today.. deciding on black or brown.  I love all the colors they come in !  But, I am thinking I would get more use w black or brown.   Are they really comfy?  Thanks!


I have three pair and they do take time to break in, well at least mine did. But they are so worth it.


----------



## jlo110

yoyotomatoe said:


> Out with my Serenas today


Love those, I have the same pair


----------



## jlo110

YEANETT said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing... Here are all my TBurch shoes.. Some are Revas, Reese-Mestico, Lissie, Elena, Thora-Tumbled, Miller2, Abbey-Mestico, and my latest and BRAND NEW ONE...Sally 2-Roccia Python...Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2036263


Nice collection, I'm loving those snake print ones


----------



## J. Fisk

YEANETT said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing... Here are all my TBurch shoes.. Some are Revas, Reese-Mestico, Lissie, Elena, Thora-Tumbled, Miller2, Abbey-Mestico, and my latest and BRAND NEW ONE...Sally 2-Roccia Python...Thanks for letting me share!



Love your Miller 2!!


----------



## hazelarceo

Here's mine!


----------



## its_a_keeper

hazelarceo said:
			
		

> Here's mine!



Love the brown ones!

I really hope that summer comes soon so I can start wearing all my TBs again!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Should i keep or Return them?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sterntalerli said:


> Should i keep or Return them?



Keep them of course, they are basics in every wandrobe


----------



## Sterntalerli

its_a_keeper said:


> Keep them of course, they are basics in every wandrobe



I already have the ones with the silver logo but they are slightly big- these are a teeny bit to small. Do you think they will stretch?


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sterntalerli said:


> I already have the ones with the silver logo but they are slightly big- these are a teeny bit to small. Do you think they will stretch?



In the front part mine all did.
Imo:
If the metal logo hurts you, return them.
If the back part is too much strechted, return them, too.
Otherwise keep them


----------



## MJDaisy

Sterntalerli said:


> I already have the ones with the silver logo but they are slightly big- these are a teeny bit to small. Do you think they will stretch?



personally i always size up and keep them a bit big. i prefer it that way. i had a pair of 8.5 that i was hoping would stretch but they never did. now i only purchase 9s. i would exchange if i were you, you won't wear them if they are too snug.

they are beautiful. i personally prefer the gold medallion over the silver.


----------



## needloub

Here are my tumbled patent navy and flame red Reva flats, without flash.  The candy apple is so vibrant IRL...






with flash...


----------



## BeauSolaire

The navy are SO cute! I really love those red too... I've been trying to decide on a new color to buy but I find them all so gorgeous!


----------



## harlem_cutie

needloub, those red shoes are calling my name. fab!


----------



## needloub

BeauSolaire said:


> The navy are SO cute! I really love those red too... I've been trying to decide on a new color to buy but I find them all so gorgeous!


So use my logic...get them both! 



harlem_cutie said:


> needloub, those red shoes are calling my name. fab!


At first, I was hesitant on getting such a vibrant color, but I love them...even more vibrant IRL!


----------



## kprice1019

Does anyone have the island turquise ones? I'm thinking of getting them but worry they'll hurt my feet


----------



## needloub

kprice1019 said:


> Does anyone have the island turquise ones? I'm thinking of getting them but worry they'll hurt my feet



Oh, I love the color of this pair IRL...so pretty!  I found them very comfortable...


----------



## gatorpooh

Out in my silver Revas


----------



## its_a_keeper

gatorpooh said:


> Out in my silver Revas



Pretty! Wish the weather gets better over here soon too so I can get all my TBs out!


----------



## needloub

gatorpooh said:


> Out in my silver Revas
> 
> View attachment 2091339



Pretty combo with your pants!


----------



## gatorpooh

Thanks (-:


----------



## MAGJES

needloub said:


> Here are my tumbled patent navy and flame red Reva flats, without flash.  The candy apple is so vibrant IRL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash...



Great additions!
I want some red ones!!  Do they just photograph on the orange side or do they actually look slightly orange IRL?


----------



## needloub

MAGJES said:


> Great additions!
> I want some red ones!!  Do they just photograph on the orange side or do they actually look slightly orange IRL?



Thank you!  I feel as if they are slightly red-orange IRL, but I will make them work!


----------



## MAGJES

I thought I'd share my Revas!  I would really like to add some RED ones!  

Here are my colorful ones:  










Fuchsia Suede, Navy Suede, Mustard Suede, Apple Green Nappa, Orange Patent, Turquoise Patent, Gold Nappa


----------



## MAGJES

These are some some old ones I bought on ebay a long time ago when I first noticed Revas. I never had them authenticated but I have used and enjoyed them. 

Black Patent Croc, Wine Patent Croc, Light Grey Snake


----------



## MAGJES

Lastly....my Calf Hairs, Python, and Snake Print Revas:


----------



## MAGJES




----------



## needloub

Awesome collection *Magjes*!  I really love your turquoise and orange patent flats!  Did you go up half a size?


----------



## its_a_keeper

MAGJES said:


> I thought I'd share my Revas!  I would really like to add some RED ones!
> 
> Here are my colorful ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia Suede, Navy Suede, Mustard Suede, Apple Green Nappa, Orange Patent, Turquoise Patent, Gold Nappa



Such great colors! Love your lil rainbow and makes me wish I had those green ones, too!



MAGJES said:


> These are some some old ones I bought on ebay a long time ago when I first noticed Revas. I never had them authenticated but I have used and enjoyed them.
> 
> Black Patent Croc, Wine Patent Croc, Light Grey Snake



I love the dark red ones!!!



MAGJES said:


> Lastly....my Calf Hairs, Python, and Snake Print Revas:



also very pretty!

You got such an amazing collection!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

*Magjes*, I love every pair.The yellow/mustard suede is so gorgeous and a pair you hardly ever see.


----------



## lula.petunia

MAGJES said:


> I thought I'd share my Revas!  I would really like to add some RED ones!
> 
> Here are my colorful ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuchsia Suede, Navy Suede, Mustard Suede, Apple Green Nappa, Orange Patent, Turquoise Patent, Gold Nappa



OMG! Your collection is fantastic! I am hoping to get a pair of black.. I need a pair of black flats anyways but want TB to match my new Amanda hobo!


----------



## MJDaisy

MAGJES said:


>



the cheetah calf hairs are and always will be my favorite revas  I'm so happy I finally tracked a pair down.


----------



## MAGJES

MJDaisy said:


> the cheetah calf hairs are and always will be my favorite revas  I'm so happy I finally tracked a pair down.



Congrats! They definitely the most comfortable pair that I own!


----------



## LouisNY

I just got the black leather Revas this week and now I am wondering if I should treat them before I wear them the first time out. Did you use something on yours?


----------



## Sterntalerli

LouisNY said:


> I just got the black leather Revas this week and now I am wondering if I should treat them before I wear them the first time out. Did you use something on yours?



i didn't (have 2 black pairs and one tan)


----------



## LouisNY

Sterntalerli said:


> i didn't (have 2 black pairs and one tan)



Thank you


----------



## merekat703

Does anyone have the black patent ones with the black and white leather medallion logo?


----------



## reina.s

I love my black and silver TB Reva's but if I wear them for long periods of time and lots of walking my arches hurt, contemplating putting insoles in them.


----------



## curly wurly

I wore my black pair for the first time today and the leather got scratched in the front :cry: does anyone know how to fix it ? please help


----------



## udisdfre

i love the four tory burch's flat from La Vanguardia..it looks so beautiful..


----------



## honey28

My first pair! Quite happy!


----------



## Using_Daddys_$$

honey28 said:


> My first pair! Quite happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141802


 
Love the color congrats!!!!!


----------



## honey28

Thanks cloud 9!
Looking forward to waring them...!&#128522;


----------



## honey28

Wearing...


----------



## harlem_cutie

honey28 said:


> My first pair! Quite happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141802



Absolutely stunning! Congrats


----------



## Gremlin

honey28 said:


> My first pair! Quite happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141802



What a pretty colour


----------



## becominobsessed

Yes. I actually have that one.


----------



## becominobsessed

merekat703 said:


> Does anyone have the black patent ones with the black and white leather medallion logo?



Yes, I have that one. The black patent with the black & white logo.


----------



## becominobsessed

I think this thread should be shut down. It's not conducive to my bank account. I have an obsession with Revas & when I see everyone else's it makes me want more. Okay, okay, it shouldn't be shut down. I love it. Collecting Revas is like collecting lip gloss. You want one in every color. 

Does anyone else feel the same way I do: OBSESSED?

Tory Burch, you should give all of us stock in your company.


----------



## merekat703

becominobsessed said:


> Yes, I have that one. The black patent with the black & white logo.


Do you know when they came out? A friend gave me a pair and I have never seen them before with the white, just the black on black like they sell now.


----------



## needloub

honey28 said:


> My first pair! Quite happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141802



Great color!!


----------



## honey28

Thanks...
The Color is great, even my pupils (I am a teacher) noticed... &#128522;
But my feet are terribly aching... I hope it will stop after a few days. Any experience with this problem anyone?


----------



## mommyful

talldrnkofwater said:


> heres my latest pair-btw, i dont have any problems w/ them hurting my feet
> hot pink satin revas


Oh this color is lovely. I am so smiling right now.


----------



## scholastican

kprice1019 said:


> Does anyone have the island turquise ones? I'm thinking of getting them but worry they'll hurt my feet


I just ordered this to match my mothers day loot  -- the TB Shawn stud earrings and charm bracelet  ...I love the color and am hoping they will be comfy. I have two patent TB flats, but in the Edie style. I have a Reva, but in metallic leather, so this tumbled patent will be a first.


----------



## SCI

Got them for 30% off


----------



## GHIZZY

My pewter Tory Burch Revas


----------



## sweet6ethng

Here's my most updated Tory Burch color wheel


----------



## Iluvbags

becominobsessed said:


> I think this thread should be shut down. It's not conducive to my bank account. I have an obsession with Revas & when I see everyone else's it makes me want more. Okay, okay, it shouldn't be shut down. I love it. Collecting Revas is like collecting lip gloss. You want one in every color.
> 
> Does anyone else feel the same way I do: OBSESSED?
> 
> Tory Burch, you should give all of us stock in your company.



I felt this way when I first discovered Revas. I've since scaled back a little but I am still Tory Burch obsessed. I just ventured out to other things and styles


----------



## chihuahua127

My revas&#128525;


----------



## Elvawith

SCI said:


> View attachment 2185920
> 
> Got them for 30% off



Love the blue


----------



## LABAG

GHIZZY said:


> My pewter Tory Burch Revas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190157



I have those as well ,one of my favorite pairs, they are so classy and go with everything! Congrats!


----------



## J. Fisk

chihuahua127 said:


> View attachment 2220681
> 
> my revas&#128525;



love this


----------



## CocoCherie

I just received my first Reva's (reva vintage mandras in bordeaux) and....I'm in love!  I'm very much a high heels-girl and I never thought I'd be so happy with flat shoes, but these are amazingggg!


----------



## needloub

SCI said:


> View attachment 2185920
> 
> Got them for 30% off





GHIZZY said:


> My pewter Tory Burch Revas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2190157





sweet6ethng said:


> Here's my most updated Tory Burch color wheel
> 
> View attachment 2205274





chihuahua127 said:


> View attachment 2220681
> 
> My revas&#128525;





CocoCherie said:


> I just received my first Reva's (reva vintage mandras in bordeaux) and....I'm in love!  I'm very much a high heels-girl and I never thought I'd be so happy with flat shoes, but these are amazingggg!



Love all the pics ladies....this thread always gets me into trouble!


----------



## TheLadyAnya

honey28 said:


> My first pair! Quite happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141802



Such a stunning colour! I'm considering picking up my first pair in the not so distant future. What do you all think of the comfort level of these shoes?


----------



## CocoCherie

TheLadyAnya said:


> Such a stunning colour! I'm considering picking up my first pair in the not so distant future. What do you all think of the comfort level of these shoes?



Well, I read that they would hurt like hell! But to be honest I thought they are pretty comfortable right away. Of course they hurt a bit in the common areas where flats hurt (like the heel) but not as much as I expected. I wore them around the house first and that went pretty well, and after that I wore them to work all day without any big complaints. Maybe I'm just lucky, but I think they are pretty comfortable


----------



## its_a_keeper

CocoCherie said:


> I just received my first Reva's (reva vintage mandras in bordeaux) and....I'm in love!  I'm very much a high heels-girl and I never thought I'd be so happy with flat shoes, but these are amazingggg!



They look great on you!

And same here! I was always one for high heels only flats I ever wore were my sneakers at the GYM and one pink pair on the streets... but since the Reva Flats... I now got six pairs and just love every single one of them!!!


----------



## CocoCherie

Ahhh I just ordered my second pair of reva's! I'm so excited!


----------



## CocoCherie

918smiles said:


> I tried to start a new thread, but it appears I cannot! I need some advise on purchasing a pair of Reevas.
> 
> I normally wear a 7.5 I tried on the Reva Tumbled Logo Flats, which I've been eying forever in my normal size and they were painful. I sized up to the 8 and I thought I was golden. I wore them out yesterday and they were quite snug in the back and in the toe box by the day's end so I returned them to Nordstroms.
> 
> Now I'm a bit remorseful as I keep reading that people need to break them in. So I'm wondering if anyone has some advise for me. Should I re-buy them and try to wear them with, say, socks? Or would another one of Tory's flats be a better decision for me. I had also looked at the Kaitlin, but I think they're more for fall/winter. I'm hoping to hear that the Reevas do give over time.
> 
> I've heard people describe the Reevas as comfy if you give them a chance or unrelenting -- the last from the Nordstrom sales clerk so I thought I'd see if I could get a good answer as I'm driving myself nuts over these shoes. I like them a lot but I want to be able to wear them!



Well, imo you just need to give the reva's some time to break in. I just ordered my regular size and yes, they did hurt a bit in the back and on both sides of the Tory Burch-logo. I walked in them around the house very often, sometimes with socks, sometimes with bare feet. Whenever I wear them outside I put bandaids on the spots where the reva's tend to hurt. They already got much more comfortable and I can wear them all day long without my feet hurting too bad at the end of the day. I think it's 'normal' for shoes to break in and not be all comfortable straight out of the box, so I would just give them a try


----------



## StyleAbovRubies




----------



## needloub

^Love the red!!


----------



## CocoCherie

918smiles said:


> Thanks! One final question ... how come you didn't size up? I ask as I get sort of conflicting answers making it all that more confusing. The 7.5 fit but felt very snug at the top. The 8 fit much better out of the box but I had a bit of space in the back where the scrunching was. They were not terrible, I wore them from about 11-8, but at the end of the day the heel and the toe box was very painful. I wear between a 7-7.5 in flats from Clarks and Aerosoles, but can wear up to an 8 in heels, usually in Sofft. There's no Tory Burch store near me, so I'm just trying to do some research before making a lengthy trek and I really want these shoes to work!



Well, I usually wear a 5.5 or a 6, I do fit a 5 most of the time but that's somewhat tight, 5.5 is usually my perfect size. I ordered my reva's online since they don't sell TB in the Netherlands, unfortunately, so I didn't compare them with a 5 or a 6. They did feel a little tight in the back, but I had still some space to move my toes and the scrunchy back pushed my foot a little bit forward in the shoe without making it feel too tight or uncomfortable, so I didn't mind the tight feeling in the back of the shoe. After breaking them in the back is more comfortable now and I think people size up because of the scrunchy back. I can imagine that the back doesn't hurt that much when sizing up because you just have more space in the shoe since it's bigger/too big. But once they're broken in they might slip of your foot and your true size doesn't. I ordered my new reva's in size 6, not because of choice but the 5.5 where simply out of stock and I figured that just a 1/2 size up would be okay, but I wouldn't size up a whole size, then they would definitely be too big and slip off once they're broken in.


----------



## its_a_keeper

StyleAbovRubies said:


> View attachment 2248226


 
Really pretty pair!
I could use red ones, too


----------



## Icyss

Hello Everyone! I just to share my tory burch reva flats collections. I love them all&#128525;&#10084;&#128536;


----------



## purseonal obsession

sweet6ethng said:


> Here's my most updated Tory Burch color wheel
> 
> View attachment 2205274



Is that iced coffee color? The one between the red and blue ones.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Icyss said:


> Hello Everyone! I just to share my tory burch reva flats collections. I love them all&#128525;&#10084;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250060
> View attachment 2250061



Hi what color is beside your blue one? Is that iced coffee?


----------



## Icyss

beichubs said:


> Hi what color is beside your blue one? Is that iced coffee?



Yes, it's iced coffee color.


----------



## purseonal obsession

Icyss said:


> Yes, it's iced coffee color.



Its gorgeous!


----------



## CocoCherie

My new tumbled leather reva's in bleach! I'm so happy


----------



## needloub

Icyss said:


> Hello Everyone! I just to share my tory burch reva flats collections. I love them all&#128525;&#10084;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2250060
> View attachment 2250061



Love your TB color wheel!

I purchased the camel patent with gold medallion from the last online sale...


----------



## purseonal obsession

Here's my small collection of revas.. 

L-R: lobster red/gold reva mestico, black/bronze quinn ballet patent, gold/gold distressed leather reva, blue nile/gold reva mestico. 
I love all of them to bits


----------



## needloub

beichubs said:


> Here's my small collection of revas..
> 
> L-R: lobster red/gold reva mestico, black/bronze quinn ballet patent, gold/gold distressed leather reva, blue nile/gold reva mestico.
> I love all of them to bits
> 
> View attachment 2257845



Great collection!  I love the color of your blue nile!


----------



## Maegspencer

needloub said:


> Love your TB color wheel!
> 
> I purchased the camel patent with gold medallion from the last online sale...


Love these! Are they comfy?


----------



## purseonal obsession

needloub said:


> Great collection!  I love the color of your blue nile!



Thanks! They go with everything!


----------



## Lkc04

Can anyone tell me if these are real or not? Should have probably asked before I bought them, but I was so excited! Thanks!!


----------



## vangiepuff

Here's mine from new Chicago outlet mall


----------



## Icyss

needloub said:


> Love your TB color wheel!
> 
> I purchased the camel patent with gold medallion from the last online sale...



Thank you. This color is pretty too!


----------



## Icyss

beichubs said:


> Here's my small collection of revas..
> 
> L-R: lobster red/gold reva mestico, black/bronze quinn ballet patent, gold/gold distressed leather reva, blue nile/gold reva mestico.
> I love all of them to bits
> 
> View attachment 2257845



Blue nile and lobster revas are my fave to wear of all my tory reva flats


----------



## Torybri

Just a couple quick pic's of my new daisy gold (yellow)  Reva flats  

Up to 7 pairs of Revas now


----------



## needloub

Torybri said:


> Just a couple quick pic's of my new daisy gold (yellow)  Reva flats
> 
> Up to 7 pairs of Revas now



Love this color!  Just purchased a tumbled patent pair in this color for my mother...


----------



## purseonal obsession

Icyss said:


> Blue nile and lobster revas are my fave to wear of all my tory reva flats



Same here! Blue nile goes with everything especially with jeans. And the lobster one adds that pop of color


----------



## laquidnunc

Such a gorge color torybri! Im in love!


----------



## Torybri

laquidnunc said:


> Such a gorge color torybri! Im in love!



Thanks, I love them too.  Here's my entire Reva collection.


----------



## laquidnunc

Torybri said:


> Thanks, I love them too.  Here's my entire Reva collection.



Lovely! and we're Shoe Twins!  
Here's mine. Its my first time to share. 





 My Reva color wheel at the moment. More in the way. They're truly addicting.


----------



## Torybri

laquidnunc said:


> Lovely! and we're Shoe Twins!
> Here's mine. Its my first time to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Reva color wheel at the moment. More in the way. They're truly addicting.



Lovely collection.  Are those the gray flannel Revas?  Are they comfy.  I'd like to try a pair of those or the suede Revas next.

Your shoe twin


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## laquidnunc

Torybri said:


> Lovely collection.  Are those the gray flannel Revas?  Are they comfy.  I'd like to try a pair of those or the suede Revas next.
> 
> Your shoe twin



Thank you! Yes they are. I had them for almost a year and unfortunately they still hurt my feet. It has a leather sole and im not really comfortable with it. I can only wear it when running groceries or an errand, something that wouldn't take me so long. I would like to try some suede Revas too. Still looking for a good color.


----------



## KarolsKarolings

I bought a pair of TB Reva flats a few years ago, and they turned out to be very uncomfortable.  I've heard the same thing from my friends and few other people.
I'd save my money and look for another brand.


----------



## robeast

my good ol' brown revas. very well-worn--love 'em!


----------



## robeast

KarolsKarolings said:


> I bought a pair of TB Reva flats a few years ago, and they turned out to be very uncomfortable. I've heard the same thing from my friends and few other people.
> I'd save my money and look for another brand.


 
Revas can be uncomfortable, especially for us gals who have high arches. I found that gel inserts (like Dr. Scholl's) do the trick. But that's just me.


----------



## Shy Violet

Ugh! Looking at these pics make me sad....I went to a resale shop Friday and they had a pair in perfect condition for a great price. I passed because I am on the hunt for a bag at the moment. I might have to try to get back there next week ....sigh!


----------



## PassportKai

I need to get a pair! Thanks for sharing all the beautiful colors, so hard to decide though!


----------



## AnnZ

laquidnunc said:


> Lovely! and we're Shoe Twins!
> Here's mine. Its my first time to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Reva color wheel at the moment. More in the way. They're truly addicting.



Love your collection, and the rug!  Colorfully delightful.


----------



## AnnZ

robeast said:


> Revas can be uncomfortable, especially for us gals who have high arches. I found that gel inserts (like Dr. Scholl's) do the trick. But that's just me.



I have the same problem with flats.  I have to place insoles in mine as well, and still have trouble sometimes.


----------



## nazish

have been wanting a pair of Tory Burch Reva flats for over a year now,   so I am finally an owner of a pair of the ever-so-loved Revas.


----------



## JinSo410

laquidnunc said:


> Lovely! and we're Shoe Twins!
> Here's mine. Its my first time to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Reva color wheel at the moment. More in the way. They're truly addicting.



In love with the blue one!


----------



## Torybri

Bought during the Tory Burch Black Friday sale, these are my new Irish Charoal snake print with pewter meddalion TB Reva flats.  YAY 
I'm sure my next post will be in the "Breaking in Tory Burch Revas" posts

Pain is cuteness right!


----------



## EmeraldStar

Torybri said:


> Bought during the Tory Burch Black Friday sale, these are my new Irish Charoal snake print with pewter meddalion TB Reva flats.  YAY
> I'm sure my next post will be in the "Breaking in Tory Burch Revas" posts
> 
> Pain is cuteness right!


Wow, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Torybri

EmeraldStar said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous!


Thanks.  I'm also happy to say they are 100% comfy.  No breaking in required.


----------



## Miss Al

My first orange flats. So gorgeous... I love it.


----------



## needloub

Miss Al said:


> My first orange flats. So gorgeous... I love it.



Lovely color!  I just splurged on the ocean mist color for my b-day after receiving a $50 discount.


----------



## Torybri

needloub said:


> Lovely color!  I just splurged on the ocean mist color for my b-day after receiving a $50 discount.


Oh I saw the Ocean Mist colour on the TB website.  I bet they look better in person.


----------



## needloub

Torybri said:


> Oh I saw the Ocean Mist colour on the TB website.  I bet they look better in person.



Oh, I hope so!  Love your beautiful flats as well!


----------



## needloub

Torybri said:


> Thanks, I love them too.  Here's my entire Reva collection.



  My eyes are so drawn to those vibrant yellow flats!


----------



## ychanelv

**Drools** Love those


----------



## CTmom

I've heard mixed reviews about how comfortable the shoes are. Did anyone find that they got more comfortable over time?


----------



## Torybri

CTmom said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about how comfortable the shoes are. Did anyone find that they got more comfortable over time?


There are LOTS of mixed reviews when it comes to the comfort of TB Reva flats.  Some people say comfy right out of the box, others give up on them and they sit in the back of their closet for eternity.  My first 5 pairs of Revas did require breaking in but I'm happy to say they are all very comfy now.  My last 4 pairs of Revas have all been comfy right out of the box and get even more comfy each time I wear them.  YAY!


----------



## janni8080

I've seen a gorgeous pair of tweed coconut brown flats on the tb website, anybody have a pair? Do you think i could wear tweed shoes in summer?


----------



## mapetitevie

Hi guys,

this is my first ever post to TPF.  I only have one pair so far but I'm looking into buying more. Mine took a good while to break in but after they did, I used them pretty much the entire summer. So, without further ado, here are my tumbled leather Revas.


----------



## Torybri

Never did  I think I'd own one pair of TB Revas and now I'm at   10    I guess they are slightly addictive


----------



## laquidnunc

That's a huge collection torybri! Love the yellow reva! So vibrant!


----------



## m0nkey98

Loft Lady said:


> ladies please post your photos of you wearing  these flats or the flats.  I want to order a pair today.. deciding on black or brown.  I love all the colors they come in !  But, I am thinking I would get more use w black or brown.   Are they really comfy?  Thanks!


I find they are not that comfortable. They rub up against your pinky so they are all red afterwards and the elastic in the back can sometimes come off easily if you're walking on uneven ground


----------



## Torybri

laquidnunc said:


> That's a huge collection torybri! Love the yellow reva! So vibrant!


Thanks, I never thought I'd have so many pairs but I'm glad I do. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## LQNT

Torybri said:


> Never did  I think I'd own one pair of TB Revas and now I'm at   10    I guess they are slightly addictive


Do you have problems with the soft leather peeling? Mines peel in a chunky manner & i'm not quite sure it's normal wear & tear.


----------



## Torybri

LQNT said:


> Do you have problems with the soft leather peeling? Mines peel in a chunky manner & i'm not quite sure it's normal wear & tear.


Sorry to hear about the problems you've been having with the leather peeling.  I haven't had that problem with any of mine.  The biggest wear issue I have is if I bump into something or catch the toe on a stair or whatever.  It's my own clumsiness.


----------



## Amortentia

After contemplating purchasing these for one year, I succumbed and they came this morning


----------



## IStuckACello

CTmom said:


> I've heard mixed reviews about how comfortable the shoes are. Did anyone find that they got more comfortable over time?




I have wide feet and so far, only the soft leather worked kind of okay with stretching and breaking in. Otherwise for me, the Revas are almost as painful as heels or more so


----------



## needloub

I purchased my first soft leather TB flats in Ocean Mist (a Christmas present to myself).  They are so comfortable that I need to invest in more...I was so hooked on the tumbled patent...






Here is my little collection thus far...


----------



## Torybri

needloub said:


> I purchased my first soft leather TB flats in Ocean Mist (a Christmas present to myself).  They are so comfortable that I need to invest in more...I was so hooked on the tumbled patent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my little collection thus far...


This is quite the impressive collection of these iconic Revas


----------



## needloub

Torybri said:


> This is quite the impressive collection of these iconic Revas



Thank you!


----------



## MrsTGreen

My aunt just purchased me my first pair of Reva flats. I love them Just wore them for the first time today. 
www.i974.photobuc





ket.com


----------



## uhpharm01

needloub said:


> I purchased my first soft leather TB flats in Ocean Mist (a Christmas present to myself).  They are so comfortable that I need to invest in more...I was so hooked on the tumbled patent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my little collection thus far...


nice collection.. You're just like my co worker she has 4 pairs of Tory Burch shoes.  But not these same colors, but she has the black patent leather and red just like you. But that  Ocean Mist  is beautiful.


----------



## uhpharm01

Torybri said:


> Never did  I think I'd own one pair of TB Revas and now I'm at   10    I guess they are slightly addictive


WOW!! nice collection.


----------



## needloub

MrsTGreen said:


> My aunt just purchased me my first pair of Reva flats. I love them Just wore them for the first time today.
> www.i974.photobuc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ket.com


This is my mother's favorite pair!



uhpharm01 said:


> nice collection.. You're just like my co worker she has 4 pairs of Tory Burch shoes.  But not these same colors, but she has the black patent leather and red just like you. But that  Ocean Mist  is beautiful.


Thanks!  I wear the Ocean Mist the most!   I really need a pair with the silver medallion...I have so much gold.


----------



## lhqc73

Hello ! 

I came across a reseller of TB reva flats and i saw that those were made in China. Can somebody confirm if those are truly made in CN? 

Im afraid i might get faked, i need your help please.

Thank you!


----------



## zoekarliet

This bothers me, my brown reva was bought from a local online site saying it was bought from holt, the red one was bought from davids shoeware selling authentic designer shoes, they are both same in all manner except for the medallion logo, the brown's logo seems to be a bit positioned lower. Anyone has a same issue with their reva? Thanks!


----------



## IStuckACello

Well looking at the picture above you, the user w the brown flats similar to your red also has the logo lower...


----------



## Torybri

zoekarliet said:


> View attachment 2558907
> 
> This bothers me, my brown reva was bought from a local online site saying it was bought from holt, the red one was bought from davids shoeware selling authentic designer shoes, they are both same in all manner except for the medallion logo, the brown's logo seems to be a bit positioned lower. Anyone has a same issue with their reva? Thanks!



I'm not sure what to say and I don't want to think the worst but all my Revas have the higher logo.  9 pairs were bought a the Tory Burch boutique, one pair at Nordstroms and one pair for Holt Renfrew.


----------



## zoekarliet

&#128525; omg i wish you can sell some to me lol!


----------



## zoekarliet

I guess i have to sell them then at a lower price, my lost!&#128532;thanks!


----------



## zoekarliet

Look,saw this at the very beginning of the blog and same as mine! It was stated that it was bought from woodburry common so i hope mine is real too! &#128512;


----------



## Torybri

zoekarliet said:


> Look,saw this at the very beginning of the blog and same as mine! It was stated that it was bought from woodburry common so i hope mine is real too! &#128512;


Ahh that's great news.


----------



## honey28

Enjoying the first sunshine after three months of work...&#128077;


----------



## zoekarliet

Hello spring!


----------



## Torybri

honey28 said:


> Enjoying the first sunshine after three months of work...&#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564670


Nothing better than sunshine, relaxing and Tory flats.  Great picture.


----------



## Torybri

zoekarliet said:


> View attachment 2569067
> 
> Hello spring!


Oh my gosh I love those.


----------



## MissNataliie

Just got my first pair today.


----------



## hawaii_girl808

Broke in these new babies yesterday!


----------



## ShouqM

These are my gold reva flats. I'm planning on purchasing a black pair soon.


----------



## Torybri

La Vanguardia said:


> I bought 4 pairs on my recent shopping trip to NYC last week. I love them!


I love it!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I've added many more pairs to my Reva family but these are my faves. I add insoles to most of my shoes. Gold Lurex, Sand/Gold patent, Tory Navy/Gold patent, Mist Purple Lizard and finally Camo. I went up a whole size in the Camo - 9.5 to 10.5. I have Island Turquoise and Clay Beige patent also and have yet to wear them.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love everyone's additions.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I've added many more pairs to my Reva family but these are my faves. I add insoles to most of my shoes. Gold Lurex, Sand/Gold patent, Tory Navy/Gold patent, Mist Purple Lizard and finally Camo. I went up a whole size in the Camo - 9.5 to 10.5. I have Island Turquoise and Clay Beige patent also and have yet to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575408
> 
> 
> Love everyone's additions.




I wish I could wear Reva's they hurt the minute I try them on, that's enough pain for me, my feeling is it's not going to get any better!


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> I've added many more pairs to my Reva family but these are my faves. I add insoles to most of my shoes. Gold Lurex, Sand/Gold patent, Tory Navy/Gold patent, Mist Purple Lizard and finally Camo. I went up a whole size in the Camo - 9.5 to 10.5. I have Island Turquoise and Clay Beige patent also and have yet to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575408
> 
> 
> Love everyone's additions.


Love all your Revas but the mist purple lizard ones remind me of my ocean breeze Eddie flats.  These ones.  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8951&pictureid=102365


----------



## harlem_cutie

Torybri said:


> Love all your Revas but the mist purple lizard ones remind me of my ocean breeze Eddie flats.  These ones.  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8951&pictureid=102365




I love the printed shoes. Your Eddies are gorgeous


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> I love the printed shoes. Your Eddies are gorgeous


Ahh thanks.  I have the dark navy Revas with gold medallion too but they aren't patent like yours they are regular leather.  http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=8951&pictureid=108776


----------



## Nelfving

Anyone know 864sunkist958 eBay seller??


----------



## Clcwgc

I just bought my first pair - silver. Want more,  gold, black, fuschia...I could go on..


----------



## for3v3rz

Here is one of my 1st Reva.


----------



## Shoppinmel

harlem_cutie said:


> I've added many more pairs to my Reva family but these are my faves. I add insoles to most of my shoes. Gold Lurex, Sand/Gold patent, Tory Navy/Gold patent, Mist Purple Lizard and finally Camo. I went up a whole size in the Camo - 9.5 to 10.5. I have Island Turquoise and Clay Beige patent also and have yet to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575408
> 
> 
> Love everyone's additions.



Love your Reva collection especially the lizard and camo!!


----------



## vangiepuff

:thumbup:


----------



## its_a_keeper

vangiepuff said:


> :thumbup:



so cute! Love the pattern!


----------



## hangminhto

Torybri said:


> Never did  I think I'd own one pair of TB Revas and now I'm at   10    I guess they are slightly addictive


Omg I love the yelloww where did you get them?


----------



## Torybri

hangminhto said:


> Omg I love the yelloww where did you get them?


It's a long story how they actually got to me but they were from the Scottsdale AZ Tory Burch boutique via the manager from the Calgary Alberta Tory Burch boutique, where I picked them up for myself.  This is what I call GREAT SERVICE!


----------



## panterka

My first Reva flats. They are a little tight and uncomfortable on the front - I hope it will resolve in time.


----------



## Torybri

panterka said:


> My first Reva flats. They are a little tight and uncomfortable on the front - I hope it will resolve in time.



Hey!  We are shoe twins.    I bought the same ones.  The leather on mine feels softer then some of my other Revas.  I hope these stretch out and fit you perfect soon.  Tory love!


----------



## panterka

Torybri said:


> Hey!  We are shoe twins.    I bought the same ones.  The leather on mine feels softer then some of my other Revas.  I hope these stretch out and fit you perfect soon.  Tory love!



Yes, we are shoe twins  the leather is soft indeed. How long does it take to stretch them out? I hope it doesn't take too long. I want to enjoy them.


----------



## Torybri

panterka said:


> Yes, we are shoe twins  the leather is soft indeed. How long does it take to stretch them out? I hope it doesn't take too long. I want to enjoy them.



Yes the leather is very soft.  If they don't stretch out after a couple times wearing them you could wear them around the house with thick socks.  This usually helps.  Mine were comfy right out of the box.


----------



## Torybri

OPPS!  Can you tell Tory Burch just had another sale?  I can't turn up a bargain.


----------



## solai

Torybri said:


> OPPS!  Can you tell Tory Burch just had another sale?  I can't turn up a bargain.



Does holt Renfrew have sale on tory revas?  I just got my black silver medallion ones on Sunday, but they weren't on sale then.  Are they on sale now? Boohoo if they are.


----------



## Torybri

solai said:


> Does holt Renfrew have sale on tory revas?  I just got my black silver medallion ones on Sunday, but they weren't on sale then.  Are they on sale now? Boohoo if they are.


No, I did something I've only ever done a couple times before.  I ordered them for ToryBurch(dot)com.  I never even checked Holt Renfrew to see if they had them.


----------



## solai

Just got these on the weekend, and I am in love with them!  I tried to talk myself out of them, and even went a bought a pair of Nine West flats 2 weeks ago.  But I still pine for them and then broke down and bought them.  I should know better then try to replace them with another shoe, as now I have spent almost $400, lol.


----------



## solai

Torybri said:


> No, I did something I've only ever done a couple times before.  I ordered them for ToryBurch(dot)com.  I never even checked Holt Renfrew to see if they had them.


Holt only has limited reva flats.  I saw only black with either gold or silver medallions.  They were $250.00 + GST. Are they the same price at tb in chinook?


----------



## Torybri

solai said:


> Holt only has limited reva flats.  I saw only black with either gold or silver medallions.  They were $250.00 + GST. Are they the same price at tb in chinook?


Your Revas look great.  

Yes I do believe the classic black with either gold or silver medallions are $250 +  GST at Chinook TB.


----------



## solai

Torybri said:


> Your Revas look great.
> 
> Yes I do believe the classic black with either gold or silver medallions are $250 +  GST at Chinook TB.


Thanks for your replies torybri. Have a great sunny calgary weekend.


----------



## Torybri

solai said:


> Thanks for your replies torybri. Have a great sunny calgary weekend.



Ahh, thanks.  You too.


----------



## uhpharm01

http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/first-tory-burch-caroline-flat-reveal-873224.html
Here's my two pair of Tory burch


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/first-tory-burch-caroline-flat-reveal-873224.html
> Here's my two pair of Tory burch


sorry this is the wrong thread. that I've posted to. lol


----------



## xkimberr

All these pictures are making me want a pair even more than I already do! I have a pair of Tory jelly flats and I am obsessed. So comfy and I always get compliments. 

I think I will have to get a pair next time I am at the outlets. I am waiting for them to have a 20% off sale again artyhat:

Has anybody noticed a different in the quality of the shoes purchased from the outlets as opposed to those purchase at a retailer?


----------



## its_a_keeper

xkimberr said:


> All these pictures are making me want a pair even more than I already do! I have a pair of Tory jelly flats and I am obsessed. So comfy and I always get compliments.
> 
> I think I will have to get a pair next time I am at the outlets. I am waiting for them to have a 20% off sale again artyhat:
> 
> Has anybody noticed a different in the quality of the shoes purchased from the outlets as opposed to those purchase at a retailer?



No difference at all! Only the boxes are mostly damaged when you buy in an Outlet, but the shoes are the same like online or a regular store!

I alsways love to buy them online over here cauz atm they got a 50% off Sale in the German online Store! I couldn't resist and bought a few new pairs!

I have to take and upload a pic of my current collection... somehow they seem to multiply with every Sale!

I can't wait to be traveling to Vegas and buy some more at the North Outlet! So don't worry with Outlet purchases


----------



## its_a_keeper

solai said:


> View attachment 2658916
> 
> 
> Just got these on the weekend, and I am in love with them!  I tried to talk myself out of them, and even went a bought a pair of Nine West flats 2 weeks ago.  But I still pine for them and then broke down and bought them.  I should know better then try to replace them with another shoe, as now I have spent almost $400, lol.


 
Those black with silver ones were my very first Pair of TB Revas! 
Such a Classic and the always look so great!
Great choice you made by replacing them, they look good on your feet


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> No difference at all! Only the boxes are mostly damaged when you buy in an Outlet, but the shoes are the same like online or a regular store!
> 
> I alsways love to buy them online over here cauz atm they got a 50% off Sale in the German online Store! I couldn't resist and bought a few new pairs!
> 
> I have to take and upload a pic of my current collection... somehow they seem to multiply with every Sale!
> 
> I can't wait to be traveling to Vegas and buy some more at the North Outlet! So don't worry with Outlet purchases


Hehe, I know what you mean about them multiplying every time there's a sale &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## vangiepuff

Bought these at the outlet. My second pair of revas


----------



## its_a_keeper

vangiepuff said:


> Bought these at the outlet. My second pair of revas



Meow - I love them, so pretty!
I hope the Vegas Outlet will have somepretty pairs next month as well!


----------



## joannamarieee

I've been debating on buying a pair for the longest time. This forum is making me want them even more. Are they comfy and how is sizing? I'm usually between a 7.5-8?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I love Revas, I started wearing them back in '07 and I've gone through several pairs since they're pretty much my workhorses. I will say for my most recent pairs, (black tumbled leather and the new gold) the leather is a lot stiffer and less comfortable than years past. 

My whole family loves them  my mom, sisters and I did a Reva clover lol


----------



## Torybri

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I love Revas, I started wearing them back in '07 and I've gone through several pairs since they're pretty much my workhorses. I will say for my most recent pairs, (black tumbled leather and the new gold) the leather is a lot stiffer and less comfortable than years past.
> 
> My whole family loves them  my mom, sisters and I did a Reva clover lol
> 
> View attachment 2706583


LOVE the Reva clover  

I always like it when the Revas feel comfy right out of the box.  Sorry to hear about yours, hopefully they soften up and get super comfy soon.  I've been lucky, my last 5 pairs have required no breaking in.


----------



## its_a_keeper

joannamarieee said:


> I've been debating on buying a pair for the longest time. This forum is making me want them even more. Are they comfy and how is sizing? I'm usually between a 7.5-8?



It depends on your foot. 
If you got a slim one you can get away with a 7.5.
If your foot is wider I would recoment the 8.

I am usually in Gucci Shoes an European 38,5 that would equal a Tory Burch 8 but I mostly wear 8.5 cauz I find them more compfy.


----------



## its_a_keeper

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> My whole family loves them  my mom, sisters and I did a Reva clover lol
> 
> View attachment 2706583



Such a great family pic


----------



## joannamarieee

its_a_keeper said:


> It depends on your foot.
> If you got a slim one you can get away with a 7.5.
> If your foot is wider I would recoment the 8.
> 
> I am usually in Gucci Shoes an European 38,5 that would equal a Tory Burch 8 but I mostly wear 8.5 cauz I find them more compfy.



Thanks!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Black with silver logo Revas from Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Sunnydqt

Metallic leopard reva


----------



## wand3ring

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black with silver logo Revas from Nordstrom Rack
> 
> View attachment 2775407




wow! these are gorgeous! do u mind sharing the UPC and how much u paid for them?
thanks


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

wand3ring said:


> wow! these are gorgeous! do u mind sharing the UPC and how much u paid for them?
> thanks




I no longer have the UPC but they were around $149-159 - got them in the summer.  Lots of upcs posted in the Nordstrom Rack deals thread.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I just completed my Reva Lizard family - Brazil Nut, Tart Orange and Purple Mist. Actually, I bought the last pair in summer and am now getting around to storing it.







I hate to be the bearer of bad news but these are the WORST quality Revas I have ever owned. The leather on all of them are splitting and peeling and I don't even wear them. I should have inspected before I bought :/


----------



## needloub

I purchased a pair of Black Reva's during the F&F sale.  However, in a rush to use the coupon provided, I didn't realize that I purchased the newer style Reva's without the elastic in the back.  I finally wore them today at work and I really enjoyed the comfort than the original...


----------



## LValdez1224

My collection mostly reva's but 2 Pairs of carolines and 1 Leticia                       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## lettuceshop

My small shoe collection so far.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love the red ones!!!  Nice collection of Revas & Carolines.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Loft Lady said:


> ladies please post your photos of you wearing  these flats or the flats.  I want to order a pair today.. deciding on black or brown.  I love all the colors they come in !  But, I am thinking I would get more use w black or brown.   Are they really comfy?  Thanks!



I have both black and brown!! You can not go wrong with both! I have to go up a half size in TB shoes however! They are so comfy, they are my go to shoes for everyday!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Cant go wrong having both!


----------



## its_a_keeper

harlem_cutie said:


> I just completed my Reva Lizard family - Brazil Nut, Tart Orange and Purple Mist. Actually, I bought the last pair in summer and am now getting around to storing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but these are the WORST quality Revas I have ever owned. The leather on all of them are splitting and peeling and I don't even wear them. I should have inspected before I bought :/




Love your Set! And yes, I was quiet dissapointed  as well, my Brazil Nut are cracking as well and I only wore them twice so far!


----------



## its_a_keeper

my current Reva Collection!
I also got red Quinns and pink ones but would always prefer the classic Reva


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> View attachment 2888417
> 
> 
> my current Reva Collection!
> I also got red Quinns and pink ones but would always prefer the classic Reva


WOW!  I thought I had a lots of Revas. (Actually I do   You have several pairs I am TOTALLY craving.  Thanks for sharing.       I like how many pairs you have with the tonal TB medallion.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> WOW!  I thought I had a lots of Revas. (Actually I do   You have several pairs I am TOTALLY craving.  Thanks for sharing.       I like how many pairs you have with the tonal TB medallion.




Thank you very much!

Those Revas are just so addictive!!!


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Very excited that these cobalt Revas are now on their way to me. I've been eyeing them for months and they finally went on sale. I've seen them in person and just love how the blue pops.


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Those Revas are just so addictive!!!



Hehe, YES, the Revas are very addictive.  I just bought these perforated Ivory Revas yesterday.  They are so comfy. (and cute  )


----------



## Torybri

Technically these aren't Revas but they are almost identical twins.  They are the new Tory Burch Minnie travel ballet flats.  They are made with  much softer leather and the sole is not as structured.    They are the type of flats you could fold up and put in a purse or handbag.  Specifically made for travel but I personally won't be folding them up for that use.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Torybri said:


> Technically these aren't Revas but they are almost identical twins.  They are the new Tory Burch Minnie travel ballet flats.  They are made with  much softer leather and the sole is not as structured.    They are the type of flats you could fold up and put in a purse or handbag.  Specifically made for travel but I personally won't be folding them up for that use.



Love the color! How comfy are they?


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Tayyyraee said:


> Cant go wrong having both!



Black and brown are must haves. I have the two colors also. We are double shoe twins


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Torybri said:


> Hehe, YES, the Revas are very addictive.  I just bought these perforated Ivory Revas yesterday.  They are so comfy. (and cute  )



These are very elegant. I am so jealous, new design not working for me.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got these a few weeks back on sale and I absolutely love the the bright cobalt blue suede. I went from having 0 Tory's to 3 in less then 4 months. I'd always wanted a pair but just never pulled the trigger. These required more breaking in then my others which were the older style but it was worth the discomfort.


----------



## Torybri

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Got these a few weeks back on sale and I absolutely love the the bright cobalt blue suede. I went from having 0 Tory's to 3 in less then 4 months. I'd always wanted a pair but just never pulled the trigger. These required more breaking in then my others which were the older style but it was worth the discomfort.
> 
> View attachment 2926403


WOW, those are gorgeous. I love the color  I complete understand how you can go from 0 to 3 pairs so quick.  I did the same thing.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm packing for a trip to Copenhagen and figured I'd post some pics. Pardon the lighting, I keep my home office on the dark side.

Bronze metallic suede Reva (w/insole - I promise they are not dirty, that's the residue from the size sticker)




Rose gold Reva




Carmel boots in Loden


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm packing for a trip to Copenhagen and figured I'd post some pics. Pardon the lighting, I keep my home office on the dark side.
> 
> Bronze metallic suede Reva (w/insole - I promise they are not dirty, that's the residue from the size sticker)
> 
> View attachment 2928815
> 
> 
> Rose gold Reva
> 
> View attachment 2928816
> 
> 
> Carmel boots in Loden
> 
> View attachment 2928817


Love them! Have fun on your trip.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

I'm packing for a trip to Copenhagen and figured I'd post some pics. Pardon the lighting, I keep my home office on the dark side.

Bronze metallic suede Reva (w/insole - I promise they are not dirty, that's the residue from the size sticker)


Very nice Harlem Cutie.   A trifecta of perfection.  Would love to see mod shots of the boots


----------



## PurpleRabbit

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm packing for a trip to Copenhagen and figured I'd post some pics. Pardon the lighting, I keep my home office on the dark side.
> 
> Bronze metallic suede Reva (w/insole - I promise they are not dirty, that's the residue from the size sticker)
> 
> View attachment 2928815
> 
> 
> Rose gold Reva
> 
> View attachment 2928816
> 
> 
> Carmel boots in Loden
> 
> View attachment 2928817





Very nice Harlem Cutie.   A trifecta of perfection.  Would love to see mod shots of the boots


----------



## PurpleRabbit

A little treat for myself. I got these from the outlet yesterday.


----------



## Torybri

PurpleRabbit said:


> A little treat for myself. I got these from the outlet yesterday.


Those are gorgeous.  I'm sad I never bought an orange pair.  Great find, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## lady_b33

PurpleRabbit said:


> A little treat for myself. I got these from the outlet yesterday.



love!!!


----------



## PurpleRabbit

lady_b33 said:


> love!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## Naminami

Hello all reva's lover.
Need an advise for reva flat. Is it true to size or need to up size? My feet narrow, and usually using size 7 for ferragamo flat shoe.
Please help me  thank you.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I have a narrow foot (I do not seek out size N shoes but can if that is all that remains available in a shoe I really want - and it always fits) and I do not size up in Revas.  I do have to try each pair on to determine if they will fit as they all fit different on my foot.  I once tried on about 5 pairs at a Rack and all 5 fit different.


----------



## TNgypsy

I wear 8.5 to 9 in all shoes. I had to buy both my Reva leather flats in a 9.5. I have a narrow boney foot (I can only wear the Miller sandals because other TB sandals are too loose). I had to try several pair before I found the right fit. As the previous poster stated, each one fits differently even if they are the same size in the same shoe. I'd also like to add, and this is just my experience, the leather Reva flats are uncomfortable. At first, they were ok. But as I wore them more and the day goes on they squeeze the top front of my foot. I still wear them but only for short periods. It makes me sad because they are so cute & the leather is very good quality. I went to Nordies yesterday to try on some of the new TB sandals. They are all so adorable! Unfortunately, only the patent leather Millers will stay on my feet. Sorry for the rambling. In short, I had to size up & they're still tight on the front.


----------



## lettuceshop

TNgypsy said:


> I wear 8.5 to 9 in all shoes. I had to buy both my Reva leather flats in a 9.5. I have a narrow boney foot (I can only wear the Miller sandals because other TB sandals are too loose). I had to try several pair before I found the right fit. As the previous poster stated, each one fits differently even if they are the same size in the same shoe. I'd also like to add, and this is just my experience, the leather Reva flats are uncomfortable. At first, they were ok. But as I wore them more and the day goes on they squeeze the top front of my foot. I still wear them but only for short periods. It makes me sad because they are so cute & the leather is very good quality. I went to Nordies yesterday to try on some of the new TB sandals. They are all so adorable! Unfortunately, only the patent leather Millers will stay on my feet. Sorry for the rambling. In short, I had to size up & they're still tight on the front.



I'm sorry for you that you can't find a pair to fit, maybe the TB brand of shoes is just not for you. I feel the same way about the Michael Kors shoes, there are lots of cute pairs but I can barely take a step in them.


----------



## TNgypsy

lettuceshop said:


> I'm sorry for you that you can't find a pair to fit, maybe the TB brand of shoes is just not for you. I feel the same way about the Michael Kors shoes, there are lots of cute pairs but I can barely take a step in them.




That's exactly what I told the Nordie shoe salesman. I keep trying and trying and it doesn't work[emoji26]. We tried Burberry too and I had the same issue. I've never found a pair of MK to fit comfortably either. I think I just have obstinate feet[emoji53]. I'll have to be happy with my Millers and keep trying.


----------



## NannerH

The medallion on my Revas is loose and is hanging on by one glue point. Should I try to reglue myself using what type of adhesive or call Nordstroms and find out what they suggest. I've had them for about 2 years but wear maybe once a month.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

NannerH said:


> The medallion on my Revas is loose and is hanging on by one glue point. Should I try to reglue myself using what type of adhesive or call Nordstroms and find out what they suggest. I've had them for about 2 years but wear maybe once a month.




I would take them into Nordstrom and ask about getting the repaired.


----------



## ishop05

TB caroline2- hope they are more comfortable than the revas!


----------



## Tayyyraee

NannerH said:


> The medallion on my Revas is loose and is hanging on by one glue point. Should I try to reglue myself using what type of adhesive or call Nordstroms and find out what they suggest. I've had them for about 2 years but wear maybe once a month.



So on thanksgiving I was wearing a pair of my Revas and my boyfriends foot hit mine and knocked my medallion off!&#128557; I know this sounds strange but he fixed it with gorilla glue. Only use a dab of it and it is more secure then ever before. You can't even tell it was ever broken/fixed.


----------



## CarolTV

*Unboxing Video: Tory Burch Reva Ballet Flat (Greek Blue/Gold)* 
https://youtu.be/RX_zribx1TY


----------



## its_a_keeper

My Collection so far...




Not all Revas but Tory Burch only


----------



## harlem_cutie

its_a_keeper said:


> View attachment 3120890
> 
> 
> My Collection so far...
> 
> View attachment 3120891
> 
> 
> Not all Revas but Tory Burch only



what a BEAUTIFUL rainbow of shoes! I've been hunting down the metallic aqua forever.


----------



## its_a_keeper

harlem_cutie said:


> what a BEAUTIFUL rainbow of shoes! I've been hunting down the metallic aqua forever.




Thank you!
And never give up. I found mine on eBay, new but without box for a great price!
I really like the metallics tho they scratch so easily.


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> View attachment 3120890
> 
> 
> My Collection so far...
> 
> View attachment 3120891
> 
> 
> Not all Revas but Tory Burch only


Terrific Tory collection.  We have several of the same pairs.  Are the red ones in the top row third from the left and the navy ones bottom row on the left tumbled leather Revas or the new Tory Minnie travel flats?

Great collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> Terrific Tory collection.  We have several of the same pairs.  Are the red ones in the top row third from the left and the navy ones bottom row on the left tumbled leather Revas or the new Tory Minnie travel flats?
> 
> Great collection, thanks for sharing.




Thank you so much! And so cool that we got a lot of the same pairs!
The blue one are 'nile blue' smooth leather ones and the thired from the left are orange one, I think the color is 'berry something', those are structured leather ones.
So far I haven't bought any Minnie ones. I tried one pair at the store but the elastic heel part was imo kinda fishy... Do you got any? I would be interested to hear how they are in daily action!


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> Thank you so much! And so cool that we got a lot of the same pairs!
> The blue one are 'nile blue' smooth leather ones and the thired from the left are orange one, I think the color is 'berry something', those are structured leather ones.
> So far I haven't bought any Minnie ones. I tried one pair at the store but the elastic heel part was imo kinda fishy... Do you got any? I would be interested to hear how they are in daily action!


Sorry to hear the elastic on the Minnie's doesn't really work for you.  For me, the Minnies are super comfy because of the memory foam type sole and the soft leather uppers but they are not as structured as the Revas.  My Minnie were 100% comfy right out of the box.  As for daily wear I think the Revas would outlast the Minnies but it's still to early to tell.

As for being twins.  I have the Nile blue Revas, the classic black leather with silver medallion Revas, the red Dip-Dye Revas, and the ivory perforated Revas.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> Sorry to hear the elastic on the Minnie's doesn't really work for you.  For me, the Minnies are super comfy because of the memory foam type sole and the soft leather uppers but they are not as structured as the Revas.  My Minnie were 100% comfy right out of the box.  As for daily wear I think the Revas would outlast the Minnies but it's still to early to tell.
> 
> As for being twins.  I have the Nile blue Revas, the classic black leather with silver medallion Revas, the red Dip-Dye Revas, and the ivory perforated Revas.




Hmmm, so maybe I will give the Minnies a try... Thanks for the input!

Where your ivory perforated also larger in size than usual? I always wear an 8 and ordered them in 8 as well but somehow they are a hint too large, tho wearable.


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> Hmmm, so maybe I will give the Minnies a try... Thanks for the input!
> 
> Where your ivory perforated also larger in size than usual? I always wear an 8 and ordered them in 8 as well but somehow they are a hint too large, tho wearable.



I wear a size 10.5 or 11 in the old style elastic Revas but all my new style Revas are 10.5.  I didn't find the sizing on my ivory perforated Revas to big. The only two pairs of new style Revas that felt bigger than a 10.5 were my Spring Dune Revas and my Rose Gold Revas (the rose gold ones are on the right in the second picture)

But like you said "still wearable"


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> I wear a size 10.5 or 11 in the old style elastic Revas but all my new style Revas are 10.5.  I didn't find the sizing on my ivory perforated Revas to big. The only two pairs of new style Revas that felt bigger than a 10.5 were my Spring Dune Revas and my Rose Gold Revas (the rose gold ones are on the right in the second picture)
> 
> 
> 
> But like you said "still wearable"




kk
And ohhhh, the rose gold are so pretty! I am kinda sad I missed them. When I saw them my size was already out of stock.


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> kk
> And ohhhh, the rose gold are so pretty! I am kinda sad I missed them. When I saw them my size was already out of stock.


I almost did the same thing.  I saw the Miller sandals in rose gold and didn't get them,  (big regret) so when I saw the rose gold  Revas they were definitely coming home with me.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> I almost did the same thing.  I saw the Miller sandals in rose gold and didn't get them,  (big regret) so when I saw the rose gold  Revas they were definitely coming home with me.




Lucky you this time! 
And tell me about the ones that got away... There are a few regrets on my side missing out on buying bags and shoes right away... *lol*


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> Lucky you this time!
> And tell me about the ones that got away... There are a few regrets on my side missing out on buying bags and shoes right away... *lol*



I'm not sure I really let them get away.  It was more a case of I changed my mind.  I had the rose gold Millers on hold at my local TB boutique.  The day I went in to try them on I was looking at the other colors of Millers on display and somehow I overlooked the black and white polka dot Millers with the silver medallion.  Because I like the silver Tory medallion I decided to get them instead of the rose gold Millers. 

Tell me about a few of your missed bags and shoes.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> I'm not sure I really let them get away.  It was more a case of I changed my mind.  I had the rose gold Millers on hold at my local TB boutique.  The day I went in to try them on I was looking at the other colors of Millers on display and somehow I overlooked the black and white polka dot Millers with the silver medallion.  Because I like the silver Tory medallion I decided to get them instead of the rose gold Millers.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about a few of your missed bags and shoes.




The dots on Millers and Revas are so cute and feminin! I like them.
I missed out the rose gold and the purple metallic Revas and forgot to buy a backup of the black elastic Heel Revas with the silver logo!
Bags I mostly regret not buying the Camouflage Speedy and Keepall and the Reade PM Vernis bags in every color! I love those lil handbags and am currently hunting them down but after all those years there are only a few in new condition left.
What did you missed out and regret?


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> The dots on Millers and Revas are so cute and feminin! I like them.
> I missed out the rose gold and the purple metallic Revas and forgot to buy a backup of the black elastic Heel Revas with the silver logo!
> Bags I mostly regret not buying the Camouflage Speedy and Keepall and the Reade PM Vernis bags in every color! I love those lil handbags and am currently hunting them down but after all those years there are only a few in new condition left.
> What did you missed out and regret?


I wish I would have bought more of the TB Eddies in more colors before they were discontinued.  Also (the same as you) more elastic back classic Revas in gold and silver.  I my big miss was the metallic Revas (Like yours) but they were available before I became a Tory Burch customer/fanatic.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Torybri said:


> I wish I would have bought more of the TB Eddies in more colors before they were discontinued.



My Nordstrom Rack had some Eddies both flats and wedge heels this past weekend.  I always see tons of TB shoes in larger sizes at the Racks around here.


----------



## Torybri

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My Nordstrom Rack had some Eddies both flats and wedge heels this past weekend.  I always see tons of TB shoes in larger sizes at the Racks around here.


Oh thanks for this update.  I think I'll make time to stop by the Nordstrom Rack in my area this week.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> Oh thanks for this update.  I think I'll make time to stop by the Nordstrom Rack in my area this week.




Cross my fingers for you!!!


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> Cross my fingers for you!!!



Thanks. I'll keep you posted,  I did get these discounted bleach colored TB Eddies at Nordstroms rack a few years ago .  The rest of my Eddies came from the TB boutique.  Fingers crossed


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> Thanks. I'll keep you posted,  I did get these discounted bleach colored TB Eddies at Nordstroms rack a few years ago .  The rest of my Eddies came from the TB boutique.  Fingers crossed




They look nice!
And lucky you, at least you got stores to go to. Over here there is no TB at all and we are one of the major cities in Germany! I always have to order online. Therefore I always end up going crazy about those stores on vacation in Vegas, Dubai and so on


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> They look nice!
> And lucky you, at least you got stores to go to. Over here there is no TB at all and we are one of the major cities in Germany! I always have to order online. Therefore I always end up going crazy about those stores on vacation in Vegas, Dubai and so on



I have no Nordstrom Racks in my home town either but I'm actually in Arizona right now where there are two Nordstrom Racks somewhat close by and I stopped by the first one today.  Only two pairs of discounted Tory's in my size.  Bleach tumbled leather Revas and red Chelsea.  Oddly enough this the same store I bought my bleach Eddies Sadly neither pair came home with me.


----------



## Torybri

Torybri said:


> I have no Nordstrom Racks in my home town either but I'm actually in Arizona right now where there are two Nordstrom Racks somewhat close by and I stopped by the first one today.  Only two pairs of discounted Tory's in my size.  Bleach tumbled leather Revas and red Chelsea.  Oddly enough this the same store I bought my bleach Eddies Sadly neither pair came home with me.



OPPS forgot the bleach Reva picture


----------



## harlem_cutie

I was unpacking and decided to share the pic of my "friends" that accompanied me through 18 states and 26 cities in the past 10 weeks.

from top to bottom, left to right

navy patent, dark navy & gray Serena (my insoles aren't dirty, they were accidentally bleached so black is now gray), magenta glitter suede, bronze glitter suede, party fuchsia, gold lurex, metallic purple, camel & beige Serena, clay beige, iced coffee, camo, clay beige Quinn, sea mist


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> I was unpacking and decided to share the pic of my "friends" that accompanied me through 18 states and 26 cities in the past 10 weeks.
> 
> from top to bottom, left to right
> 
> navy patent, dark navy & gray Serena (my insoles aren't dirty, they were accidentally bleached so black is now gray), magenta glitter suede, bronze glitter suede, party fuchsia, gold lurex, metallic purple, camel & beige Serena, clay beige, iced coffee, camo, clay beige Quinn, sea mist


Nothing better than traveling that far and that long with 13 of your best "friends".  Humm, I think I need to introduce myself to a few of your "friends"


----------



## harlem_cutie

Torybri said:


> Nothing better than traveling that far and that long with 13 of your best "friends".  Humm, I think I need to introduce myself to a few of your "friends"



Thank you  I still need to meet Ms. Minnie.


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> Thank you  I still need to meet Ms. Minnie.



Your "friends,"  the Revas and the "Ms Minnie's" are often seen as identical twins but each have their own great qualities.  Both are great for travel


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> I was unpacking and decided to share the pic of my "friends" that accompanied me through 18 states and 26 cities in the past 10 weeks.
> 
> from top to bottom, left to right
> 
> navy patent, dark navy & gray Serena (my insoles aren't dirty, they were accidentally bleached so black is now gray), magenta glitter suede, bronze glitter suede, party fuchsia, gold lurex, metallic purple, camel & beige Serena, clay beige, iced coffee, camo, clay beige Quinn, sea mist




Gorgeous collection!


----------



## its_a_keeper

harlem_cutie said:


> I was unpacking and decided to share the pic of my "friends" that accompanied me through 18 states and 26 cities in the past 10 weeks.
> 
> from top to bottom, left to right
> 
> navy patent, dark navy & gray Serena (my insoles aren't dirty, they were accidentally bleached so black is now gray), magenta glitter suede, bronze glitter suede, party fuchsia, gold lurex, metallic purple, camel & beige Serena, clay beige, iced coffee, camo, clay beige Quinn, sea mist




What a nice Collection! Love your light colored Revas! All of them! 
And you got the purple metallics that are missing in my Collection


----------



## acm1134

My small Reva collection ! I hope to add some new colors soon(: thanks for letting me share


----------



## its_a_keeper

acm1134 said:


> My small Reva collection ! I hope to add some new colors soon(: thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3166747




Nice Collection. I love the silver ones and black of course!


----------



## Torybri

acm1134 said:


> My small Reva collection ! I hope to add some new colors soon(: thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3166747


Great collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## waydams

Hi Reva lovers  i have  question!

Do any of you own the REVA PATENT BALLET FLAT http://www.toryburch.com/reva-patent-ballet-flat/22158562.html?cgid=shoes-reva-ballerina-flats&start=7&dwvar_22158562_size=6&dwvar_22158562_color=992

and the REVA BALLET FLAT http://www.toryburch.com/reva-ballet-flat/50008690.html?cgid=shoes-reva-ballerina-flats&dwvar_50008690_size=5&start=2&dwvar_50008690_color=051


I have a quite wide foot and I am a 6.5. I had to size up on the MINNIE TRAVEL FLATS because the 6.5 is so uncomfortable. I own the Reva Ballet Flat (without the elastic) in 5.5 and it fits me perfectly. What should I buy for the Reva Patent Ballet Flat?

TIA


----------



## Misstinkers

Please help me authenticate. I was so confuse after i got my shoes. I bought my pair of tory burch quinn clay beige from online shop on instagram. When i received the shoes i compare it with my other reva flats. And it was completely different. 
I contact the seller but she said now new soles for tory burch flats is changed.
Can someone help me give a clue


----------



## Torybri

I still prefer the original or old style elastic around the heel Revas to the new non elastic Revas and thankfully I still have lots of the old style in my collection.  I still bought the new style but several pairs feel like they might slip off my foot.  I just tried the newest new Revas.  The deconstructed Revas.  I didn't just try them, I bought them.  They fit me PERFECT!  Tory has redesigned the heel area again. Oddly though I did go down half a size from my normal 10.5 to a size 10.

Has anyone else tried the newest Revas.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Torybri said:


> I still prefer the original or old style elastic around the heel Revas to the new non elastic Revas and thankfully I still have lots of the old style in my collection.  I still bought the new style but several pairs feel like they might slip off my foot.  I just tried the newest new Revas.  The deconstructed Revas.  I didn't just try them, I bought them.  They fit me PERFECT!  Tory has redesigned the heel area again. Oddly though I did go down half a size from my normal 10.5 to a size 10.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the newest Revas.




Nice!!!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> I still prefer the original or old style elastic around the heel Revas to the new non elastic Revas and thankfully I still have lots of the old style in my collection.  I still bought the new style but several pairs feel like they might slip off my foot.  I just tried the newest new Revas.  The deconstructed Revas.  I didn't just try them, I bought them.  They fit me PERFECT!  Tory has redesigned the heel area again. Oddly though I did go down half a size from my normal 10.5 to a size 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tried the newest Revas.




Nice color but no, so far I haven't seen them over here!

Today I tried on my first Minnie Reva Pair. I have to say the inlay is much more compfy than within the old ones!

Over here the Tory Burch online Sale just started a few days ago, so all ladt season shoes are marked down 50%! 
Of course I had to order a few pairs, it is like buy one get the second for free *lol*


----------



## Torybri

its_a_keeper said:


> Nice color but no, so far I haven't seen them over here!
> 
> Today I tried on my first Minnie Reva Pair. I have to say the inlay is much more compfy than within the old ones!
> 
> Over here the Tory Burch online Sale just started a few days ago, so all ladt season shoes are marked down 50%!
> Of course I had to order a few pairs, it is like buy one get the second for free *lol*


Glad you like the Minnies.  They're quickly becoming one of my favorite Tory flats.

WOW, 50% off is great, sounds like you took full advantage and got some great deals.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Torybri said:


> Glad you like the Minnies.  They're quickly becoming one of my favorite Tory flats.
> 
> WOW, 50% off is great, sounds like you took full advantage and got some great deals.




As the weather is so fall over here I can't wear them atm... But I will take them with me next week and wear them at the office 

And yes, I love the online Sale on the TB site! It is twice a year and they are always markec down 50%! 

I will snap a pic of my new pair Tomorrow in daylight


----------



## ghennessy

close-up shot! such pretty shoes but after walking around new york all day in them my feet had blisters for a solid two weeks


----------



## needloub

Some new work shoes, including Reva's...


----------



## laurene88

ghennessy said:


> close-up shot! such pretty shoes but after walking around new york all day in them my feet had blisters for a solid two weeks


Mine too! I wish I could say they get more comfortable with wear but they don't  I have heard the Caroline flats are pretty comfortable though!


----------



## Torybri

Although the grass is brown, Spring feels like it's here, so why not wear some colorful Revas


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Anyone have any ideas on how to remove/repair scuffs in the metallic reva flats? I'm thinking of taking them to a cobbler and having them dyed but kinda afraid.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Torybri said:


> Although the grass is brown, Spring feels like it's here, so why not wear some colorful Revas




[emoji7] love that color!


----------



## harlem_cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how to remove/repair scuffs in the metallic reva flats? I'm thinking of taking them to a cobbler and having them dyed but kinda afraid.


Which ones? If it's metallic suede dyeing should be easy. If it's crackled metallic leather then I'm not sure what the fix is.


----------



## snowcat

Hi all, new to the TB forums Just wanted to ask if the new Reva with a silver medallion is a regular item or a limited ed one? This is so I know if I need to start hunting resale websites. Thanks in advance


----------



## Torybri

snowcat said:


> Hi all, new to the TB forums Just wanted to ask if the new Reva with a silver medallion is a regular item or a limited ed one? This is so I know if I need to start hunting resale websites. Thanks in advance


Welcome aboard the TB forum.  The black leather with the silver medallion was a main stay pair of Revas for many years.  I did notice in the past month that the silver Revas were on sale on the TB website and a few other places.  The gold medallion Revas weren't on sale so this makes me believe Tory was clearing out the silver.  I'm not sure if she was clearing them out cuz she introducing another version with the silver medallion or if they're gone for good.  I say start hunting!


----------



## GoldenGateGirl

I've had these for a while and still love them!


----------



## Torybri

GoldenGateGirl said:


> I've had these for a while and still love them!



Vintage Revas.  Love them.  I still have the exact same two pairs of Revas.


----------



## ka.gonenc

My beauties  wore them pretty much so sorry for condition on the photo


----------



## cajhingle

united colors of tory


----------



## Torybri

I love it.  We have so many of the same pairs




cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3864494
> 
> 
> united colors of tory


----------



## Torybri

They look in great condition still.  I've never knew the Revas were made with that print!  I love it.  I have a pair of Tory Burch Eddies with a similar print but I LOVE that print on the Revas.



ka.gonenc said:


> My beauties  wore them pretty much so sorry for condition on the photo


----------



## ka.gonenc

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3864494
> 
> 
> united colors of tory


Wow! Great collection of Tory flats!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Torybri said:


> They look in great condition still.  I've never knew the Revas were made with that print!  I love it.  I have a pair of Tory Burch Eddies with a similar print but I LOVE that print on the Revas.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864501



I fell in love with them the moment i saw them  yours also looks fantastic!


----------



## SandyC1981

LOVE this thread...I need to post my collection here soon!


----------



## Torybri

Oh yes please do post pictures of your collection and share your Tory love ❤️



SandyC1981 said:


> LOVE this thread...I need to post my collection here soon!


----------



## belhx

Can I just check if these flats can withstand some rain? And how long do your pairs last? I'm planning on making it my go to work shoes.


----------



## curiouspug

After years of dodging the Tory Burch Reva flats (Not a fan of the scrunched up back) — i finally caved! I just found out that they offer a variant w/o the scrunched up back!

I hope this pair holds up well!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

Loft Lady said:


> ladies please post your photos of you wearing  these flats or the flats.  I want to order a pair today.. deciding on black or brown.  I love all the colors they come in !  But, I am thinking I would get more use w black or brown.   Are they really comfy?  Thanks!


the most comfy shoes ever, l could sleep in them and have a massive collection in colors and materials, and I am a guy that wears all types of tory burch shoes also, just one of my favorite pairs


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

GoldenGateGirl said:


> I've had these for a while and still love them!


I have both pairs also and love them


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3864494
> 
> 
> united colors of tory


would love a pair of the wedges and a few of the colors I dont have yet


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

ka.gonenc said:


> My beauties  wore them pretty much so sorry for condition on the photo


never seen these before, they are hot


----------



## uhpharm01

curiouspug said:


> View attachment 3923044
> 
> After years of dodging the Tory Burch Reva flats (Not a fan of the scrunched up back) — i finally caved! I just found out that they offer a variant w/o the scrunched up back!
> 
> I hope this pair holds up well!


 nice


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

what im wearing today


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

another pair of revas from my collection, one of my favorite colors and so comfy with and without tights


----------



## Torybri

Is this a picture of your actual pair???



manintoryburcheverything said:


> another pair of revas from my collection, one of my favorite colors and so comfy with and without tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983339


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

Torybri said:


> Is this a picture of your actual pair???


yes


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

one of my pairs of Minnies today


----------



## Torybri

Love the felt Revas.  I missed getting myself a pair.  Is this a picture of yours, love the light gray color.



manintoryburcheverything said:


> what im wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980594


----------



## harlem_cutie

manintoryburcheverything said:


> what im wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980594



Are you suemb but with a different tPF ID? post photos of Tory Burch Reva flats..


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

harlem_cutie said:


> Are you suemb but with a different tPF ID? post photos of Tory Burch Reva flats..


no


----------



## Torybri

Hummmm, his "supposed" picture of his felt Revas is identical to the one Suemb posted back in 2011.  Yet he claims they're his.  ???????




harlem_cutie said:


> Are you suemb but with a different tPF ID? post photos of Tory Burch Reva flats..


----------



## harlem_cutie

manintoryburcheverything said:


> no



Then that's not your pic as I linked to the original posted in 2011. 

I'm not going to tell you how to live your life but the Tory Burch community is pretty small in terms of pics posted, especially of older styles, so anyone that is catfishing will eventually be caught and called out because we are a transparent community.


----------



## Torybri

Well said Harlem Cutie.  We are a small but tight knit community.  




harlem_cutie said:


> Then that's not your pic as I linked to the original posted in 2011.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you how to live your life but the Tory Burch community is pretty small in terms of pics posted, especially of older styles, so anyone that is catfishing will eventually be caught and called out because we are a transparent community.


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

Loft Lady said:


> ladies please post your photos of you wearing  these flats or the flats.  I want to order a pair today.. deciding on black or brown.  I love all the colors they come in !  But, I am thinking I would get more use w black or brown.   Are they really comfy?  Thanks!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

its_a_keeper said:


> Love your Set! And yes, I was quiet dissapointed  as well, my Brazil Nut are cracking as well and I only wore them twice so far!


would love to add all of these to my collection


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Wearing my black on black old school Revas today!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Wearing my black on black old school Revas today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003176


love them, they are so cute and sexy, I have the same exact pair also and love girls that wear tory burch flats


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

hard to photo these,
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4003414

	

		
			
		

		
	
 alligator print


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

closeup


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

black crackle material


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything

loving this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 furry pair today


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

its_a_keeper said:


> View attachment 2888417
> 
> 
> my current Reva Collection!
> I also got red Quinns and pink ones but would always prefer the classic Reva


incredible collection love all the colors


----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## manintoryburcheverything




----------



## gps27

Finally saved up money for a pair of revas and they don't disappoint


----------



## gps27

What do people think of reva flats


----------



## Sterntalerli

gps27 said:


> What do people think of reva flats



These were my most uncomfortable flats ever- sold them


----------

